# **NEW ROFR LIST (post your details here after reading 1st post)



## lovin'fl

I am starting a new thread for following ROFR.  I will do second half of 2013 (July-Dec) and I want to do it a tad differently.  I want to list: price/pt, _total cost (include price/pt plus closing you pay, mf you pay and admin fee if you pay for a grand total)_, number of points, resort, use year (UY) and how many '11, '12, '13 and '14 points it comes with...then post when it went to ROFR and when you get results (come back and post date and result...like on the other thread).  

Example: Lovin'fl---$60-$3325-50-HHI-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9 (cut and paste this to your post and change to your own info...please).
Price/pt-total cost (see above paragraph)-# of pts-resort-UY-pts it comes with-when sent, when passed or taken

You may include other details in your post, more specific details, if you like. But, also, please cut and paste the above example and then input your own data.  I will copy to list in this first post.  I am looking for any folks who, either, went to ROFR or got results on ROFR in the month of July and forward even if you are in other thread already (just re-post here if you like).  I will update (almost) daily.  

Here is a link to old thread's list (and even older data is on 1st page of that thread): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=161

*PASSED* 
*AKV:*
geniegirl---$72-$14,850-185-AKV-Dec-185/'12, 185/'13, 184/'14-sent 6/6, passed 7/8
MickeyT---$76-$13,547.20-160-AKV-Dec-79/'11,160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9
RobynPrincess---$65.25-$18000-320-AKV-Dec- 85/'12 320/'13 320/'14- sent 7/23, passed 8/5
tlh---$74, $??, 150-AKV-Sep-100/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14- sent 7/9, passed 8/5
jowsley---$60-$16,077.37-250-AKV-April-106/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/17, passed 8/12 
StaciMay---$76-$16,839-200-AKV-Sept-125/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/21, passed 8/13
monty2376---$67-$??-175-AKV-Mar-175/'13, 175/'14- sent 7/15, passed 8/13
emilyebarnes- $71-$17750-250 AKV- Dec- 34/'13- 250/'14-sent 7/21, Passed 8/13 
puppytrainer---$74-$12,724.18-154 AKV-Dec-154/'13, 154/'14-sent 7/25, passed 8/20 
POTCfan---$68.18-$15725-220-AKV-Feb-220/'13, 440/'14 -sent 8/11, passed 9/9 
RapunzelsGoodMom---$68-$12,451-160-AKV-Dec-158 /'12, 160/'13, 160/'14- Sent 8/13, passed 9/9
NicoleLarson---$88 - $5280 - 60 - AKV - Sept, 7 '12, 0 '13, 60 '14-sent 8/17 Passed 9/16
Belle & Ariel---$76-$13,015.22-160-AKV-June-67/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/22, passed 9/17
hardis5---$65-$11,335-160-AKV-June-156/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/20, passed 9/16
wrighter---$70-$12,777.83-160-AKV-Dec-320/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-Sent 8/29, passed 9/23
LKMang---$81-$13485-160-AKV-Feb-46/'13, 166/'14-sent 9/3, passed 10/10
kydisneyfan---$71-$11900-160-AKV-Dec- 19/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 9/10, passed 10/8
sndral--$71.875-$12,170.63-160-AKV-Dec.-160/'12,160/'13,160/'14-sent 9/27, passed 10/23
GiantsNiners11---$67-$17,000-250-AKV-Dec-250/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 9/25, passed 11/1
Darbry---$65-$11,084?-160-AKV-Dec-120/'12, 320/'13, 160/'14-sent 10/11, passed 11/4

*AUL:*
briangli---$95-$26550 -270 - AUL - Jun, 0/13, 313/14-sent 6/5, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues
briangli---$98-$13150 -125 - AUL - Aug, 0/13, 125/14-sent 6/4, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues 
ellab---$95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10, passed 8/5 subsidized dues
awboy2001---$95 - $16,100 - 160- AUL - Sept - 0/'12 - 16/'13 - 61/'14-sent 9/6, passed 9/30 SUBSIDIZED DUES
jcs0015---$90-$5,158-50-AUL-Sept-0/12,50/13,50/14- Sent 10/18, passed 11/11
CailinFig---$96-$16555-160-AUL-??-320/'14, 160/'15-sent 11/18/13, passed 12/10 Subsidized Dues

*BCV:*
Timeflys4us---$98-$2,940-30-BCV-Oct-30/'13, 30/'14-sent 6/15, passed 7/9
CraigD---$87-$26585-300-BCV-Dec-273banked/'11, 600/'12&'13, 300/'14-sent 6/29, passed 7/29
Figaro8398---$75-$11920.63-150-BCV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/9-passed 8/6
lowe@masseddotnet---$98-$??-150pts-BCV-Oct UY-82/'12, 106/'13, 150/'14-sent 9/3, passed 10/01
Skrutti---$95-$7973-75-BCV-FEB- 75/'12, 75/'13, 75/'14-sent 9/6, passed 10/10
Calypso726 --- $100-$10472-100-BCV-Sep. 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 10/28, passed 11/24 
papadisney1---$85-$12,750-150-BCV-Feb-0/'13, 138/'14, 150/'15-sent 11/1, passed 11/25

*BLT:*
ImagineerTHAT---$100-$16,179.59-150-BLT-Feb-150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/8, passed 7/1 
JWG---$105-$5575-50-BLT-Aug-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 6/5, passed 7/1
Rackle---$94-$24,658-250-BLT-Aug-124/'13, 250/'14-sent 6/15, passed 7/9
fatherAZ---$97-$16020-160-BLT-Apr-0/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/5, passed 7/3 
LOUTED76---$105- $11,325 -100 - BLT -Dec - 0-'12, 94-'13, 100-'14 - sent 6/20, passed 7/16 
JessLCH---$90-$??-600-BLT-Dec-553/'13, 600/'14-sent 6/19, passed 7/16
DrewJB---$90-$13,932-150-BLT-Mar-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 6/26, passed 7/23 
kgeary---$80-$??-160-BLT-??-160'13, 160/'14-sent ?/?, passed 7/23
lorie13---$90-$20611.25-210-BLT FEB- 210/'12, 210/'13, 210/'14-sent 7/03, passed 7/29
lawboy2001---$98 - $16,930 - 160- BLT - Dec - 29/'12 - 160/'13 - 160/'14, sent 7/1, passed 7/29
rwatson626---$85-$17,740.75-200-BLT-Feb-34/'13,200/'14,200/'15-sent 6/27, passed 7/23
DvF Diva---$100-$33905-320(160+160)-BLT-Dec-306/'13, 320/'14-sent 7/26, passed 8/20
Trooper8286---$100-$17,245.00-160-BLT-Feb-'12/43-'13/160-'14/160-sent 8/1, passed 8/27
blessed2bamama---$96-$24,630-250-BLT-Sep-108/'12, 116/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/31, passed 8/27
GandalfsApprentice---$89-$26084-270-BLT-Dec-0/'11, 0/'12, 270/'13, 270/'14-sent 7/29, passed 8/27
poodleicious---$91-$??-160-BLT-Sep-'13/90, '14/160- sent 8/7, passed 9/3
Djjimmy9---$89-$??-160-BLT-Feb- 6/'14; 160/'15- sent 8/8; passed 9/2
Djjimmy9---$104.50-$??-(2) 50-BLT-Feb-27/'14; 100/'15- sent 8/1; passed 8/25
DisMatt---$100-$10645-100-BLT-April- 168/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 9/5, passed 10/02
devonsmommy---$101-$16,685-160-BLT-Aug-205/'13, 144/'14, 160/'15-sent 9/3, passed 10/01
Disneygirlinnj---$100-$20590-200-BLT-Jun-0/'11, 162/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/12-passed 11/4
MDdriver---$95-$24,580-250-BLT-Feb-250/'12-500/'14-250/'15-sent 10/14, passed 11/11 
JessLCH---$98-$??-320-BLT-Dec-117/'12, 320/'13, 320/'14-sent 11/2, passed 11/25
Morgan729---$99-$??-160-BLT-Jun-16/'12; 320/'13&'14-sent ?/?, passed 12/2
Andyman33---$95-$16,200-160-BLT-??- '13/17 '14/156 '15/160-sent 11/7, passed 12/3
Mattsolo---$89-$??-200-BLT-Feb-0/'13, 8/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/11, passed 12/12
goofdad64---$88-$14,790-160-BLT-Sep--4/'12-47/'13-160/'14-sent 11/20, passed 12/16
dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2, passed 12/27
Luke6T6 -- $95 per point; $35,625; 375 points -BLT-, 375/'13, 375/'14-sent 12/4, passed 12/27

*BWV:*
kphamousbr---$??-$??-60-BWV-Aug-sent 6/11, passed 7/09
nitsid---$85-$19,022-210-BWV-Jun-78/'12, 110/'13, 210/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9
gpts@disney---$73-$16,477-200-BWV-June-0/'11, 0/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 6/20, passed 7/17
nitsid---$78-$20,646-240-BWV-Jun-98/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14-sent 6/30, passed 7/30
iluvthsgam---$70-$10,950-150-BWV-June-158/'13, 41/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/8, passed 8/6 
JustTinking---$85-$17000-200-BWV-Sep-91/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/23, passed 8/20
markallers---$88-$10,094-100-BWV-Dec-100/'11, 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 6/24, passed 9/5 (had to go through ROFR twice due to error)
gizmo1951---$100-$2500-25-BWV-??-25/'13, 25/'14-sent 8/7, passed 9/3 
btmunger86---$80-$17693-200-BWV-Dec-0/'11, 200/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 8/13, passed 9/9 
debedo --- $92 - $9680 - 100 - BWV - Dec, 100 '13, 100 '14. Sent 8/26 Passed 9/16
pciav---$75-$14,721.90-180-BWV-April-126/'12, 180/'13, 180/'14-sent 8/26, passed 9/24
tin---$80-$??-150-BWV-???-???-sent 9/5, passed 10/01
Francie57---$85-$??-250-BWV-Oct-250/'13, 250/'14-sent 9/6, passed 10/01
Francie57---$85-$??-160-BWV-Mar-147/'13, 160/'14-sent 9/6, passed 10/01
jillgunter---$80-$17,350-210-BWV-Oct-10/2013-210/2014-sent 9/3, passed 10/01
disneycoroner---$65-$??-350-BWV -June- '13-350, '14-350-sent ?/?, passed 10/?
pciav---$80-$4,195-50-BWV-April-50/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2, passed 10/28
Debbie Jean (seller)---$110-$??-50-BWV-Sep-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 9/5, passed 10/7
Iamthequeen---$87-$13,480-150-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/9, passed 11/4
Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29, passed 11/5
pciav---$81-$16,200-200-BWV-April- 101/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/7, passed 11/5
murft456---$70-$??-220-BWV-Dec-440/'13, 220'14-sent 10/8, passed 11/5 
VickiAtSea---$77-$12,005-150-BWV-Dec-10/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15 -sent 11/1, passed 11/24
mvndvm---$77-$8340-100-April-BWV-100/'13-100/'14-100/'15-sent 11/7, passed 12/2
griergirl2---$81-$22,674-BWV-270-DEC/13-540-Dec/14-270-sent 11/5, passed 12/2
kristenabelle---$82-$24,376.81-270-BWV-Sept- 0/'12, 85/'13, 270/'14-sent 10/30, passed 11/30
Maverick ---$81-$13531-150-BWV-Apr 0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/27, passed 12/23

*HHI:*
kgeary---$57-$??-160-HHI-??-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/7, passed 6/28
wingkng---$58-$3828-66-HHI-Dec- 0/'12, 0/'13, 66/'14-sent 7/12, passed 8/5
rackle---$50-$8,699.75-150-HHI-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/12, passed 9/09
kmc33---$58-$6225-100-HHI-June-163/'13, 100/'14-sent 9/21, passed 10/15
hannahmaesmom---$50-$3095-50-HHI-June-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2, passed 10/28
elcid3---$50-$8,495-150-HHI-April-0/'12, 289/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/3, passed 10/28
cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 10/2, passed 11/5 
busybethie---$51-$??-50-HHI-Mar-0/'13, 61/'14- sent ?/?, passed ?/?

*OKW:*
guppy1013---$70-$9471.36-120-OKW- Oct- 0/'11, 120/'12, 120/'13. 120/'14- sent 6/13, passed 7/9
Joey7295---$60-$13395-220-OKW-Feb-220/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14-sent 6/25, passed 7/23 
CKDKMK---$68-$7736-100-OKW-Jun-40/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 7/13, passed 8/5
vylette---$67-$47929-650-OKW-Aug-0/'11, 280/'12, 650/'13, 650/'14-sent 7/05, passed 7/29
tb1972---$75-$??-50-OKW-Dec-sent 7/21, passed 8/13 
dpullit---$60-$??-400-OKW-??-397/'13, 400/'14- sent 8/8, passed 9/3
bowah---$63-$10,501.75-150-OKW-Aug-22/'11, 140/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/9, passed 9/3
wildernessfan55--$82.00-$5300-65-OKW-Aug-49/'13-65/'14-sent 9/10, passed 10/8
Mickbee---$87-$2175-25-OKW-Feb-25/'13, 25/'14- sent 8/26, passed 10/8
Belle091507---$65-$7125-100 OKW-March-0/'12,100/'13,200/'14,100/'15- sent 11/18, passed 12/10
DrewT---$70-$10500-150-OKW-Sep-0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/12, passed 12/10
disnDisney---$62-$14,466.50-222-OKW-Feb-0/'11, 0/'12, 88/'13, 222/'14-sent 10/24, passed 11/18 
goneviral---$65-$3,250-50-OKW-DEC-52/2013, 50/2014, 50/2015, sent 11/27, passed 12/23
kdouglas97---$63-$17,652-270-OKW-APR-13/0-14/379-15/270-sent 12/4, passed 12/27
Dee77---$65-$16,900-260-OKW-Feb-14/520, 15/260 sent 12/5, passed 12/27

*OKW-Ext:*
phillychief---$73-$18,352-230-OKW(exp 2057)-Jun-0/'11, 36/'12, 194/'13, 230/'14-sent 8/8, passed 8/20 
Casemily---$80-$8,425-100-OKW(exp 2057)-sept-60/'13, 100/'14-sent 11/18, passed 12/10

*SSR:*
MSUmom---$85-$??-150-SSR-Sep-150/'11, 150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9 
DianaM---$59-???-130-SSR-Apr-8/'13, 130/'14-sent 6/12, passed 7/10
RJP77---$68-$??-250-SSR-Feb-250/'13, 250/'14-sent 6/19, passed 7/16
jw105---$66 - $21,429 - 314 - SSR - June - 27/'13 - 314/'14 sent 6/24, passed 7/23
TIMLEO007---$73-$11680-160-SSR-Sept-129/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/26, passed 7/23 
GirlWriter---$70-$10,955-150-SSR-Feb-0/'11, 0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/1, passed 7/29 
orlandobuck---$65- $9750- 150- SSR- Feb- 26/'13, 0/'14- sent 7/2, passed 7/29
SFlaDisneyfans---$64-$6,802-100-SSR-Dec- 6/'12, 0/'13, 100/'14-sent 7/03, passed 8/2
barginhunner---$65-$11,820-160-SSR-Dec-160/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9, passed 8/5
Wsprincess---$67-$??-180-SSR-Apr-84/'14- sent ?/?, passed 8/5
mirnmart---$72-$15862-200-SSR-Aug- 200 BANKED/'12, 197/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/17, passed 8/13
Lisa3635---$60-$??-150-SSR-Oct-300/'12, 150/'13 points-sent 5/20, passed 8/20 (probate)
twinsouvenirs---$62.50-$11423-160-SSR-Aug-100/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14 -sent 7/23, passed 8/20
chemnerd09---$82-$6126.00-83-SSR-Feb-0/'13, 83/'14,-sent 7/29, passed ?/?
1mama2three---$63 - $10,818 -150 - SSR - June -300/'13, 150/'14 - sent 8/2, passed 8/27
akdis---$70-$??-150-SSR-Mar- 2/'13, 150/'14- sent ?/?, passed 8/27
Andyman33---$75-$12,181.30-150-SSR-Feb-14/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/31, passed 9/1
fsm8---$72-$??-(2)150-SSR-??-200/'12, 300/'13, 300/'14-sent ?/?, passed 9/2
CPTJAK---$63-$10882-150-SSR-SEPT-149/'12,300/'13,150/'14,150/'15-sent 8/12, passed 9/9
Jag107---$66-$??-200-SSR-Aug- 200/'13, 200/'14- sent 8/20, passed 9/16
timandjanl---$76-$19,550-250-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 169/'13, 250/'14-sent 8/19, 9/16
misskarri---$74-$??-200-SSR-Feb-200/'14-sent 8/19, 9/16
EEGRAM---$62.50-$11428-160-SSR-JUN-0/'11, 134/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 9/4, passed 10/02
DisneyMagic09---$58-$9347.00-150-SSR-Feb-0/'12-0/'13-187/'14-sent 9/16, passed 10/8
Sparkles816---$60, $13,289.75, 210, SSR, April, 210/'13, 210/'14, sent 9/16, passed 10/8
GiantsNiners11---$59.90-250-SSR-Dec-500/'13-250/'14-sent 9/9, passed 10/8
GiantsNiners11---$55-$9900-180-SSR-??-180/'13, 180/'14-sent 9/18, passed 10/14
DisneyDenis---$65.625-$11509-160-SSR-DEC-14/'12,160/'13,160/'14-sent 9/25, passed 10/14
6bowmans---$72-$14,600-200-SSR-Sep-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 10/27, passed 11/18
steelersforlife24---$70-$4100-50-SSR-??-??-sent 10/23, passed 11/18
Tabologist---$75-200-SSR-Dec-130/'13-200/'14 -sent 10/24, passed 11/19
SAMFSU-$60-$??-250-SSR-Mar-92/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 10/29, passed 11/25
Wbutter--$66.70-$8671-130-SSR-Aug-130/'13, 130/'14-sent 10/30, passed 11/25
SNYDERS---$60-$??-125-SSR-March-125/'13, 125/'14-sent 10/28, passed 11/25
forever681---$61-$7320-120-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 120/'14-sent 11/12, passed 12/10
Stevelee---$63-$??-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25, passed 12/16
jin---$60-$9,647-150-SSR-Oct-27/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, sent 11/21, passed 12/16

*VB:*
Joey7295---$40-$6195-150-VB-April-150/'12,150/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/8, passed 8/5
Emily921---$45.49 - $10,736 - 210 - VB - Oct - 198/13 - 210/14 - buyer pays 1/2 MF -sent 7/11 passed 8/5 
Mickbee---$45 - $6750 -150 - VB - Feb -150/'12(banked), 150/'13, 150/'14 - sent 7/31, passed 8/27
comish---$39-$??-495-VB-Dec-449/'13, 495/'14- sent 8/23, passed 9/16

*VGC:*
dmunsil---$106-$16,960-160-VGC-Aug-160/'14-sent 6/12, passed 7/9
ellab---$103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9, passed 8/5
zobear---$116-$11,647-100-VGC-April-129/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15-sent 7/10, passed 8/5
GiantsNiners11---$103-$??-100-VGC-??-100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14- sent 9/5, passed 9/30
cmrdgrs---$100-$25,195-250-VGC-March-0/'12,0/'13,155/'14,250/'15-sent 10/3, passed 11/5
GiantsNiners11---$105-$13,125-125pts-VGC-??-125/'14, 125/'15-sent 10/24, passed 11/19
CailinFig---$108-$22,215-200-VGC-March-19/'14, 200/'15--sent 11/23, passed 12/16 

*VWL*
mvmdvn---$65-$23345-350-VWL-Dec-17/'12-87+252 borrowed '14 points/'13-16/'14-350/'15-sent 7/1, passed 7/29 
WDWLODGE---$68-$10,200-150-VWL-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/9, passed 8/6
Firepath---$87-$4350 -50-VWL-Aug-19/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14, sent 7/23-passed 8/20
Mickbee---$110 - $2750 -25 - VWL - Oct -25/'12, 25/'13, 25/'14 - sent 8/24, passed 9/16
1153rsmith---$83-$21,340-250-VWL-Aug-250/'13, 250/'14-sent 10/6, passed 10/28
glamdring269---$74-$6385-75-VWL - Oct-0/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15--sent 11/5, passed 12/3
jasonv1 ---$68-$??-150-VWL-Aug 24/'13 -300/'14-sent 11/25, passed 12/16

*TAKEN *  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*
*AUL:*
*BCV:*
IandGsmom---$70-$14,000-200-BCV-March '14 287, '15 200- sent 12/2, taken 12/23

*BLT:*

*BWV:*
RacerX64---$70-$15,872-200-BWV-Oct-200/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/10, taken 8/1
sliver19---$70-$2700-30-BWV-March-30/'13, 30/'14- sent 11/6, taken 12/2

*HHI:*
benhannah's mom---$56- $11,200- 200-HH- DEC-150 banked, 200 '13- sent 11/27, taken 12/23

*OKW:*
prune1977---$67-$21,992-300-OKW-OCT-0/'12,557/'13, 300/'14-sent 11/4, taken 12/2

*OKW-Ext:*

*SSR:*
1mamma2three---$62-$10,671-150-SSR-Sept-300/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 6/26, taken 7/23
DisneyDenis---$47.50-$20036-400-SSR-Feb- 207/'14, 400/'15-sent 6/13, taken 9/4 (went to ROFR twice because of error)
dors316---$65-$13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13, taken 11/22

*VB:*
elcid3---$36 - $9650.50 - 250 - VB - Aug- 354/'13 - 250/'14- sent 9/3, taken 9/19

*VGC:*
*VWL*

*WAITING*   -------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AKV:*
MommyBelle08---$65-$$11,700.00-180-AKV-April-0/'12, 155/'13, 180/'14- sent ?/?

*AUL:*

*BCV:*

*BLT:*

*BWV:*
hoyt31--- $76-$11,400-150-BWV-Aug- 0/'12, 36/'13, 150/'14-sent 12/2 

*HHI:*

*OKW:*

*OKW-Ext:*

*SSR:*
busybethie---$64-$??-100-SSR-Dec-200/'13, 110/'14- sent 12/?
WeLoveAriel0505---$57-$??-550-SSR-Mar-0/'13, 0/'14, 550/'15- sent 12/9
cubsblue---$71-$11,360-160-SSR-Oct-'13/70, '14/160, '15/160- sent 12/26 

*VB:*

*VGC:*

*VWL*

**will remove from waiting for ROFR after 2 months with no update
__________________


----------



## barginhunner

$11,820-160-SSR-Dec-160/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9

This contract was submitted to Disney today.  The price was $65pp and the total above includes the MF, closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.

Thanks for keeping this info compiled.  It has helped me with my DVC search.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

Are you going to calculate price per point based on all costs when you post to the top of the thread? I guess that's a more accurate representation based on whether or not you pay MF etc.

$16,179.59-150-BLT-Feb-0/'11, 150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/8, passed 7/1


----------



## lovin'fl

barginhunner said:


> $11,820-160-SSR-Dec-160/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9
> 
> This contract was submitted to Disney today.  The price was $65pp and the total above includes the MF, closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this info compiled.  It has helped me with my DVC search.



Thanks for being my first poster...good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Are you going to calculate price per point based on all costs when you post to the top of the thread? I guess that's a more accurate representation based on whether or not you pay MF etc.
> 
> $16,179.59-150-BLT-Feb-0/'11, 150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/8, passed 7/1



My 1st passer...Congrats!!  I figure folks can calculate final price/point.  Folks can also include what the regular price/point was in their posts as well as who paid what fees as that helps future buyers see what kind of negotiating they can do.  I just want to keep the list simple.


----------



## rackle

$24,658-250-BLT-Aug-0/'11, 51/'12 (holding pts - will expire prior to closing), 124/'13, 250/'14-sent 6/15, passed 7/9 (total price is based on $94/pt, prorated 2013 MFs and estimated closing costs)


----------



## lawboy2001

I don't think price per point is intuitive from the totals....can it be included in the standard info??


----------



## lawboy2001

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Are you going to calculate price per point based on all costs when you post to the top of the thread? I guess that's a more accurate representation based on whether or not you pay MF etc.
> 
> $16,179.59-150-BLT-Feb-0/'11, 150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/8, passed 7/1



What was your price per point, in your deal?


----------



## Timeflys4us

$2940-30 Points @ $98/pt -BCV-Oct-30/'13, 30/'14-sent 6/15, passed 7/9:  Buyer pays mf and closing costs.


----------



## CPTJAK

Timeflys4us said:


> $2940-30 Points @ $98/pt -BCV-Oct-30/'13, 30/'14-sent 6/15, passed 7/9:  Buyer pays mf and closing costs.



What was the price per point?


----------



## StaciMay

lawboy2001 said:


> I don't think price per point is intuitive from the totals....can it be included in the standard info??


I agree with this!


----------



## lovin'fl

OK---added price per point as that is pretty interesting for folks who are looking to buy.  Also, will leave off a UY that come with zero points...just trying to keep it simple and more template-ish (for easy cut and paste).


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

lawboy2001 said:


> What was your price per point, in your deal?



It was $100 PP.


----------



## thelaughinplace

My offer was accepted today, I will update when it goes through the ROFR process - 
130 Pts SSR - $70 per point, June UY, 127 banked '12, 130pts '13, 130pts '14, buyer pays closing cost and MF

Thank you!


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

lovin'fl said:


> oops



Forgot to say thanks lovin'fl! The other thread is a little tough to follow at first glance and this will have additional valuable info.


----------



## kphamousbr

BWV 60 points UY August . Seller paid MF and we paid closing . Sub 6/11 & Passed 7/09 . We were so happy.


----------



## z28wiz

thelaughinplace said:


> My offer was accepted today, I will update when it goes through the ROFR process -
> 130 Pts SSR - $70 per point, June UY, 127pts '12, 130pts '13, 130pts '14, buyer pays closing cost and MF
> 
> Thank you!



Good luck,  to bad the seller didn't bank those 2012 as they expired already.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

$64-$6802-100-SSR-Dec- 6/'12, 0/'13, 100/'14-sent 7/03, pending

Buyer pays closing. 6 points expire Dec '13. 0 points in Dec of '13. All points going forward.


----------



## lovin'fl

thelaughinplace said:


> My offer was accepted today, I will update when it goes through the ROFR process -
> 130 Pts SSR - $70 per point, June UY, 127pts '12, 130pts '13, 130pts '14, buyer pays closing cost and MF
> 
> Thank you!



Let us know when it gets sent for ROFR and I'll add you to the list.  Good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## thelaughinplace

z28wiz said:


> Good luck,  to bad the seller didn't bank those 2012 as they expired already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



They did luckily! I will add that to my original post...


----------



## dmunsil

$106-$16960-160-VGC-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 0/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/12, passed 7/9

And may I add, "woo-hoo."


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

dmunsil said:


> $106-$16960-160-VGC-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 0/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/12, passed 7/9
> 
> And may I add, "woo-hoo."



Congrats...good VGC contract!


----------



## MSUmom

$85-150-SSR-Sep-150/'11, 150/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9


----------



## nitsid

Passed:
$85-$19022-210-BWV-Jun-78/'12, 110/'13, 210/'14-sent 6/14, passed 7/9

Waiting on:
$78-$20646-240-BWV-Jun-98/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14-sent 6/30

If I spend any more time reading, thinking, and planning about WDW, I'm going to be burnt out before I even get my member number.  Come on time, move faster!


----------



## RacerX64

$70-$15,872-200-BWV-Oct-200/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/10

Buyer pays Closing Costs, MF and Admin Fee

Looking forward to BWV


----------



## DianaM

Passed:

$59-???-130-SSR-Apr-8/'13, 130/'14-sent 6/12, passed 7/10

Seller pays Closing Costs and MF and Buyer pays Admin Fee

YAY!


----------



## dbs1228

RacerX64 said:


> $70-$15,872-200-BWV-Oct-200/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/10
> 
> Buyer pays Closing Costs, MF and Admin Fee
> 
> Looking forward to BWV



Hope you pass through at that price and being loaded the mouse has been very greedy!  Good luck!


----------



## RacerX64

dbs1228 said:


> Hope you pass through at that price and being loaded the mouse has been very greedy!  Good luck!



So do we! We are a bit worried that the mouse may take it given the current resale prices.
 Hoping for the best 
Thanks


----------



## ellab

Finally coming out after lurking here for a while.  Here's my contracts that just got sent out.  What do you think my odds are of getting these?

$103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9

$95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10


----------



## geniegirl

AKL: $72 - $14,850 -185 AKL Dec 185/'12, 185/'13, all on 

Buyer to pay 2013 fees

sent 6/6 passed 7/8 (mailing check and closing docs tomorrow)


----------



## kgeary

Passed HHI 160 points at $57 a point. 2012-2013-2014 points all there a fully loaded contract. Submitted 6-7 and pass 6-28


----------



## fatherAZ

$97-$16020-160-BLT-Apr-0/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/5, passed 7/3


----------



## Msmithmd

fatherAZ said:


> $97-$16020-160-BLT-Apr-0/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/5, passed 7/3



That's a great contract considering  the loaded points.  Same financially as one that is stripped to '14, selling at $75, if you choose to rent the current points.   Congrats!!!


----------



## MickeyT

ellab said:


> Finally coming out after lurking here for a while.  Here's my contracts that just got sent out.  What do you think my odds are of getting these?
> 
> $103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9
> 
> $95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10



Look good. Good luck on both!


----------



## 1mama2three

$62-$10,671-150-SSR-Sept-300/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 6/26

Buyer pays closing costs, MF & Admin fee.


----------



## PCMama

ellab said:
			
		

> Finally coming out after lurking here for a while.  Here's my contracts that just got sent out.  What do you think my odds are of getting these?
> 
> $103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9
> 
> $95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10



I think you have a good chance at aulani. Vgc is harder because its so small, but you never know- I tried twice before I finally got a contract on my third try.. sending pixie dust!!!


----------



## quinnc19

Were the 2012 Aulani points banked? I hope you can still use them.





ellab said:


> Finally coming out after lurking here for a while.  Here's my contracts that just got sent out.  What do you think my odds are of getting these?
> 
> $103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9
> 
> $95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10


----------



## ellab

quinnc19 said:


> Were the 2012 Aulani points banked? I hope you can still use them.



Yeah, I had the sellers bank the Aulani points.  It was too late to bank the VGC points.  By the time I get my member number etc., I wont have much time to use the VGC points.  Do you think Disney will let me bank them if I beg?


----------



## quinnc19

They banked the 2012 points? That would have had to be done months ago.Perhaps you can rent them if you are not able to use them.



ellab said:


> Yeah, I had the sellers bank the Aulani points.  It was too late to bank the VGC points.  By the time I get my member number etc., I wont have much time to use the VGC points.  Do you think Disney will let me bank them if I beg?


----------



## ellab

quinnc19 said:


> They banked the 2012 points? That would have had to be done months ago.Perhaps you can rent them if you are not able to use them.



For Aulani the 2013 points were banked.  There's nothing banked on the VGC.


----------



## quinnc19

It is frustrating when brokers don't update their sites, giving the illusion that there are more points than there really are. 




ellab said:


> For Aulani the 2013 points were banked.  There's nothing banked on the VGC.


----------



## ellab

ellab said:


> For Aulani the 2013 points were banked.  There's nothing banked on the VGC.



Sorry, I'm a newbie.  Here's the breakdown.  Here's how I understand it.  Let me know if I have it right.

Aulani:
2012 points (236) were banked so they expire end of Feb. 2014.  (I should have time to be able to use these.)
2013 points (250) active now and would also expire end of Feb. 2014 unless I bank them by the end of Oct, which I will probably do.
2014 points (250) would receive by Mar. 1, 2014.

VGC
2012 points (160) will need to be used by end of Sept. 2013.  I'm worried about these since by the time I close, which I expect to be end of Aug, and wait for my member number, etc, which is looking like 2 weeks, I will only have 2 weeks to use or rent them.  Is there anyone that has had success renting out so late?
2013 points (160) would receive by Oct. 1, 2013.

Of course all my plans and contingency plans will go out the window if the Mouse wants one or both of these contracts.  There's really no point obsessing about it until I know for sure, but here I am obsessing anyway.


----------



## quinnc19

That is awesome if they banked the 2012 points (had to do so by the end of Oct 2012). I would try to rent the expiring points at a reduced rate through David's or the TSS but it may be difficult. Good luck!


----------



## quinnc19

Sorry - weird double post.


----------



## dbs1228

ellab said:


> Sorry, I'm a newbie.  Here's the breakdown.  Here's how I understand it.  Let me know if I have it right.
> 
> Aulani:
> 2012 points (236) were banked so they expire end of Feb. 2014.  (I should have time to be able to use these.)
> 2013 points (250) active now and would also expire end of Feb. 2014 unless I bank them by the end of Oct, which I will probably do.
> 2014 points (250) would receive by Mar. 1, 2014.
> 
> VGC
> 2012 points (160) will need to be used by end of Sept. 2013.  I'm worried about these since by the time I close, which I expect to be end of Aug, and wait for my member number, etc, which is looking like 2 weeks, I will only have 2 weeks to use or rent them.  Is there anyone that has had success renting out so late?
> 2013 points (160) would receive by Oct. 1, 2013.
> 
> Of course all my plans and contingency plans will go out the window if the Mouse wants one or both of these contracts.  There's really no point obsessing about it until I know for sure, but here I am obsessing anyway.



Not sure if you can do this since I never even looked into it but could you deposit 160 expiring points into RCI to use a week sometime later somewhere else even a local stay?  Just a thought.


----------



## Msmithmd

+1 DBS. This is one of the few times that depositing into RCI would be a good move. If you cannot use or rent the points, then depositing into RCI gives you two more years to use them.


----------



## ellab

About RCI:  Thanks, I will definitely keep this in mind as one of my options.


----------



## tb1972

You may remember the seller backed out of my contract last month.  We found a new small add on resale today and the seller accepted.  This time there is no extended closing for the seller to get a last minute dose of pixie dust!

New details:

OKW 50 pts / $75 ppt / DEC UY.   

Still also looking for a BCV contract but they are hard to come by.


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

tb1972 said:


> You may remember the seller backed out of my contract last month.  We found a new small add on resale today and the seller accepted.  This time there is no extended closing for the seller to get a last minute dose of pixie dust!
> 
> New details:
> 
> OKW 50 pts / $75 ppt / DEC UY.
> 
> Still also looking for a BCV contract but they are hard to come by.



Good luck! Hopefully the process moves quickly to make up for the other seller wasting your time!


----------



## lovin'fl

tb1972 said:


> You may remember the seller backed out of my contract last month.  We found a new small add on resale today and the seller accepted.  This time there is no extended closing for the seller to get a last minute dose of pixie dust!
> 
> New details:
> 
> OKW 50 pts / $75 ppt / DEC UY.
> 
> Still also looking for a BCV contract but they are hard to come by.



Good luck!!!  Let us know when it goes to ROFR.


----------



## CKDKMK

This is our 1st resale contract. Cheaper than adding on direct.

$68-$7736 -100 - OKW - Jun, 40/12, 100/13, 100/14, send 7/13


----------



## lovin'fl

Anyone get news this week?


----------



## JessLCH

lovin'fl said:


> Anyone get news this week?



We just passed today.

Sorry, not familiar with the new format and don't have all the $ info in front of me, but...

BLT  $90 per point, 600 pts (three 200 point deeds from same owner), Dec UY, 553 '13 points, 600 '14 points and all fwd.  We paid admin, closing and maint on the 553 points available for the 2013 year.


----------



## JessLCH

JessLCH said:


> We just passed today.
> 
> Sorry, not familiar with the new format and don't have all the $ info in front of me, but...
> 
> BLT  $90 per point, 600 pts (three 200 point deeds from same owner), Dec UY, 553 '13 points, 600 '14 points and all fwd.  We paid admin, closing and maint on the 553 points available for the 2013 year.



Forgot to say it was sent to ROFR on 6/19 and we heard today, 7/16


----------



## LOUTED76

Just got notice that I passed ROFR.

$105- $11,325 -100 - BLT -Dec - 0-'12, 94-'13, 100-'14 - sent 6/20' passed 7/16


----------



## LOUTED76

Very excited. Hope closing goes quick


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats and best wishes for a speedy closing and transfer!!!


----------



## mirnmart

After just losing a contract due to seller refusing to close we have another contract being sent for ROFR...fingers crossed!

$72-$15862-200-SSR-Aug- 200 BANKED/'12, 197/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/17 (I think it is being sent, haven't have confirmation yet)


----------



## kgeary

lovin'fl said:


> Anyone get news this week?



Have a BLT tower bid out sent to Disney on 6/21 given the news of people ahead who sent on 6/19 and 6/20 hoping to hear something today...nervous they Disney will take this one back.

Fingers....and toes crossed


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

kgeary said:


> Have a BLT tower bid out sent to Disney on 6/21 given the news of people ahead who sent on 6/19 and 6/20 hoping to hear something today...nervous they Disney will take this one back.
> 
> Fingers....and toes crossed



I don't think they have been taking BLT much lately. Good luck!


----------



## dbs1228

mirnmart said:


> After just losing a contract due to seller refusing to close we have another contract being sent for ROFR...fingers crossed!
> 
> $72-$15862-200-SSR-Aug- 200 BANKED/'12, 197/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/17 (I think it is being sent, haven't have confirmation yet)



 Wishing you a good outcome this time around!  Nice contract and plenty of time to use those banked points!  Good luck


----------



## Sur

I hope you succeed on this one.... all the way to points in your account!


----------



## kgeary

ImagineerTHAT said:


> I don't think they have been taking BLT much lately. Good luck!



My agreed upon bid was fairly low....maybe too low for the contract


----------



## JessLCH

sorry, wrong post.


----------



## Kauinohea

This is our 1st attempt at ROFR

$115-$20125 -175 - VGC - Jun, 164/13, 175/14, sent 7/17

So nervous! Fingers crossed!


----------



## RJP77

Just passed ROFR! SSR 250 points. $68/point. All 2013 points and future year points. February UY. Submitted June 19 passed July 16.

Now I wait for the closing documents. Will that really take 10 days as suggested by the broker?

Also, I'm not in love with sending a check by mail, so I'm leaning towards a wire transfer. Would it be strange to tell the broker I will initiate wire transfer once the seller has delivered their closing documents. I don't want my money sitting in someone elses hands (not earning me interest) if I have to wait on slow moving sellers.


----------



## kgeary

ImagineerTHAT said:


> I don't think they have been taking BLT much lately. Good luck!



Just heard we passed ROFR - kind of a steal contact will post the numbers when I know it is official.  Don't want to jinx it.


----------



## ellab

Kauinohea said:


> This is our 1st attempt at ROFR
> 
> $115-$20125 -175 - VGC - Jun, 164/13, 175/14, sent 7/17
> 
> So nervous! Fingers crossed!



So the seller is paying all of closing and the mf fees?  If not, those should be added onto the $20,125 number.

I'm really nervous about mine too.


----------



## MickeyT

RJP77 said:


> Just passed ROFR! SSR 250 points. $68/point. All 2013 points and future year points. February UY. Submitted June 19 passed July 16.
> 
> Now I wait for the closing documents. Will that really take 10 days as suggested by the broker?
> .



We passed ROFR on the 9th and received the email with the documents yesterday (16th). So ours took a week with the TSS.


----------



## RJP77

MickeyT said:


> We passed ROFR on the 9th and received the email with the documents yesterday (16th). So ours took a week with the TSS.



Thanks for the info MickeyT. Much appreciated.

Also, neglected to mention, closing cost are $530, which I (the buyer) am paying.


----------



## lovin'fl

MickeyT said:


> We passed ROFR on the 9th and received the email with the documents yesterday (16th). So ours took a week with the TSS.



I added yours from the other thread.  Hope closing and transfer goes quickly for you so you can use those points.


----------



## markallers

$88-$10,094-100-BWV-DEC-100/'11, 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14- submitted 6/24

'11 banked into '12, '12 banked into '13


----------



## gpts@disney

Finally passed on a BWV contract !  Third time's a charm (1st one signed on 3/18/13) :

$73-$16,477-200-BWV-June-0/'11, 0/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 6/20, passed 7/17

Hope this means things are loosening up a bit at BWV for those looking to buy there...


----------



## MickeyFan612

gpts@disney said:


> Finally passed on a BWV contract !  Third time's a charm (1st one signed on 3/18/13) :
> 
> $73-$16,477-200-BWV-June-0/'11, 0/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 6/20, passed 7/17
> 
> Hope this means things are loosening up a bit at BWV for those looking to buy there...



Nice loaded contract-  congrats!


----------



## ellab

I only see passes since this new thread was opened.  Is this a good sign?


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

ellab said:


> I only see passes since this new thread was opened.  Is this a good sign?



Starting to look like prices are high enough that Disney is letting them go. I spotted a few that looked like ROFRs over the last week.


----------



## kgeary

kgeary said:


> Just heard we passed ROFR - kind of a steal contact will post the numbers when I know it is official.  Don't want to jinx it.



Might have spoken too soon on our BLT resale. Had word from timeshare closing we passed ROFR but 3 days and no estoppel yet. Even closing company thinks something is up. Ugh long weekend till new information Monday.


----------



## Muushka

Do you want seller's info too on this thread?


----------



## lovin'fl

Muushka said:


> Do you want seller's info too on this thread?



Sure....I'll note (seller) somewhere.


----------



## briangli

Just closed two Aulani:

$95-$26550 -270 - AUL - Jun, 0/13, 313/14, sent 6/5, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues
$98-$13150 -125 - AUL - Aug, 0/13, 125/14, sent 6/4, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues


----------



## Muushka

lovin'fl said:


> Sure....I'll note (seller) somewhere.



We are waiting for ROFR but they don't see them buying it back.

75 point contract
VWL
Sept use year
75 points coming 9/13 and 75 in 9/14
all closing costs plus 2013 maint fees reimbursed
$87 per point


----------



## ellab

briangli said:
			
		

> Just closed two Aulani:
> 
> $95-$26550 -270 - AUL - Jun, 0/13, 313/14, sent 6/5, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues
> $98-$13150 -125 - AUL - Aug, 0/13, 125/14, sent 6/4, passed about 7/1 Subsidized Dues



This is giving me hope on my $95 Aulani contract.


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> You may remember the seller backed out of my contract last month.  We found a new small add on resale today and the seller accepted.  This time there is no extended closing for the seller to get a last minute dose of pixie dust!
> 
> New details:
> 
> OKW 50 pts / $75 ppt / DEC UY.
> 
> Still also looking for a BCV contract but they are hard to come by.



TSS confirmed we went to ROFR today.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Fidelity says they are sending ours over today...the wait begins on our first resale!

SSR $11423 // 160pts // $62.5/pt // August UY // 100+160(260) on 8/2013, 160 on 8/2014 // Buyer pays 2013 MF & split closing costs


----------



## Missyrose

twinsouvenirs said:


> Fidelity says they are sending ours over today...the wait begins on our first resale!
> 
> SSR 160pts // $62.5/pt // August UY // 100+160(260) on 8/2013, 160 on 8/2014 // Buyer pays 2013 MF & split closing costs



Wait, I thought you were going to buy BWV?


----------



## twinsouvenirs

I'm still looking out for a smallish contract but so far we haven't nailed one (offered on 3 so far, but no dice, they are all selling very high--just as well because they were all a bit bigger than we wanted). Economy won out and we saw a nice SSR contract and jumped on it. My DH loves the horses thing of SSR. We'll keep an eye out for BWV. My initial plan was an even split of GFV/SSR/BWK, we may return to that or we may just be happy w/ GFV+SSR for now.


----------



## StaciMay

Add me to the waiting list!! We went to ROFR yesterday. 

AKV 200 points Sept uy $76pp. 125 '12 points banked, all '13 and on.  Buyer pays closing and MF. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

StaciMay said:


> Add me to the waiting list!! We went to ROFR yesterday.



I see you've got twins too!!! We need to start a DVC Twins group  I know of a few others in our boat!


----------



## lovin'fl

twinsouvenirs said:


> I see you've got twins too!!! We need to start a DVC Twins group  I know of a few others in our boat!



So do I...14 year old identical girls.  Lots of drama in my house these days!


----------



## StaciMay

twinsouvenirs said:


> I see you've got twins too!!! We need to start a DVC Twins group  I know of a few others in our boat!



Cool!  Are yours girls/boys/both?  How old?  If they are young, what kind of stroller do you use in Disney.  

Sorry, I don't mean to hijack this tread.

Lovin'FL- all boys in my house and still lots of drama Also, I forgot to add my total...$16,839


----------



## MickeyT

MickeyT said:


> We passed ROFR on the 9th and received the email with the documents yesterday (16th). So ours took a week with the TSS.





lovin'fl said:


> I added yours from the other thread.  Hope closing and transfer goes quickly for you so you can use those points.



Thanks lovin'fl. My total (noticed it was missing from first page) is $13,547.20.

My closing agent emailed me today that my documents and check had all been received. Now waiting on sellers......


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Thats it, I'm starting a twin thread over on mouselaneous when I get to work! Ours are identical girls who will be 1 labor day wknd. I will need your Disney twin advice! I tried to solo the zoo recently and it was nearly a disaster--you can't keep them in the strollers on the tram!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Fidelity just updated me that they sent it to ROFR/Disney TODAY (7/23) rather than 7/22.


----------



## kgeary

Finally got the formal e-mail from Disney saying we passed ROFR

160 points at $80 a point.  All points from 2013-2014 and 2015 are included.  Seller pays closing and paid for 2013 fees


----------



## ImagineerTHAT

kgeary said:


> Finally got the formal e-mail from Disney saying we passed ROFR
> 
> 160 points at $80 a point.  All points from 2013-2014 and 2015 are included.  Seller pays closing and paid for 2013 fees



Wow...BLT at $80 a point, non stripped, they paid closing AND MF's for 2013? What a deal, congrats!


----------



## kgeary

ImagineerTHAT said:


> Wow...BLT at $80 a point, non stripped, they paid closing AND MF's for 2013? What a deal, congrats!



Yeah that is why I was nervous for posting too good of a deal and BTW the original agreement was for $75 a point and I went back and upped it, figuring it would never pass ROFR.


----------



## 1mama2three

1mama2three said:


> $62-$10,671-150-SSR-Sept-300/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 6/26
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs, MF & Admin fee.



Disney decided to exercise their ROFR on this one...so bummed.


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 6/25/13

OKW 220 points February UY - $60/point. 220 banked 2012 points, 220 2013 and all 220 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.

$60-$13395-220-OKW-Feb-220/'12, 220/'13, 220/'14-sent 6/25, passed 7/23


----------



## DrewJB

Just passed ROFR.  My first contract, what a relief.  I haven't posted on the DVC forum before, but I wanted to contribute this info for others as I found this sort of information incredibly helpful myself when going through the process.

This was another contract negotiated upwards as I was afraid $86 might get taken from Disney given that it was a pretty loaded contract and I REALLY didn't want to have to go through the process again over a few hundred dollars.

Buyer pays half of closing and full admin fee, Seller pays half of closing and full MF.

$90-$13,932-150-BLT-Mar-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 6/26, passed 7/23


----------



## thundermouse

Offer accepted on BWV $79 AUG 140 pts, 2012-12, 2013-140, 2014-140 sent to Disney July 22 buyer pays MF and Closing


----------



## twinsouvenirs

1mama2three said:


> Disney decided to exercise their ROFR on this one...so bummed.



Uh oh... looks very similar to ours (62.5 and 160pts, 100 banked, August)

I hate that they wait so long to take them!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

1mama2three said:


> Disney decided to exercise their ROFR on this one...so bummed.



I am sorry that happened to you. Makes me concerned because we have a 64$ a point SSR contract 20 days into ROFR.


----------



## lovin'fl

1mama2three said:


> Disney decided to exercise their ROFR on this one...so bummed.



Ahhh...so sorry...our 1st ROFR...bummer!


----------



## 1mama2three

Thanks for your support!  It makes me feel a little better.  

I don't think there's any rhyme or reason to what they take, so the two of you waiting will probably pass without a hitch.  Actually, so much had been passing as of late that I was SHOCKED to hear that they took it.  I know I shouldn't have been.

I'm already working on another offer, but I dread going through the wait again.  Ugh.


----------



## 1mama2three

Oh, and I forgot to add...Best of luck to all of you who are waiting!!!


----------



## ellab

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Ahhh...so sorry...our 1st ROFR...bummer!



Darn!


----------



## ellab

1mama2three said:
			
		

> I'm already working on another offer, but I dread going through the wait again.  Ugh.



I put through 2 contracts at the same time.  If I get both, I will have done my add-on in the beginning.  Hubby thinks I'm crazy and will probably be happy with only 1 contract.  It will really suck if I don't get at least one.  16 more days to wait.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

ellab said:


> I put through 2 contracts at the same time.  If I get both, I will have done my add-on in the beginning.  Hubby thinks I'm crazy and will probably be happy with only 1 contract.  It will really suck if I don't get at least one.  16 more days to wait.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



I totally thought about doing that. I think I'll wait until we have more cash reserves though. If my direct and resale both happen, we'll be at 270 pts which is plenty to start with.


----------



## ellab

I didn't plan it, it just happened.  I knew I wanted either VGC or Aulani.  I figured with having so many resorts in WDW, we could do get into at least something at the 7 month window.  Found an Aulani contract that was a little bigger than I planned, but I thought it was a good deal, so I made an offer on it.  The sellers took forever (a week) to respond, meanwhile, I found a VGC contract that looked good.  I made a low offer on VGC, thinking that they would counter.  Aulani sellers accepted, and VGC sellers accepted.  What have I done? LOL.  In 16/17 days, I guess we'll see.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

you could do worse  I'd rent Aulani points from you in a pinch


----------



## 1mama2three

I suggested doing the 2 offer thing back when I made that first offer.  My husband wasn't buying it then, and he doesn't buy it now.  He says there's no rush.  Ugh.  He SO doesn't understand the seriousness of my addiction.


----------



## kgeary

ellab said:


> I didn't plan it, it just happened.  I knew I wanted either VGC or Aulani.  I figured with having so many resorts in WDW, we could do get into at least something at the 7 month window.  Found an Aulani contract that was a little bigger than I planned, but I thought it was a good deal, so I made an offer on it.  The sellers took forever (a week) to respond, meanwhile, I found a VGC contract that looked good.  I made a low offer on VGC, thinking that they would counter.  Aulani sellers accepted, and VGC sellers accepted.  What have I done? LOL.  In 16/17 days, I guess we'll see.



I'll trade BLT points from you in a few years


----------



## ellab

kgeary said:


> I'll trade BLT points from you in a few years



Sounds good!


----------



## ellab

1mama2three said:


> I suggested doing the 2 offer thing back when I made that first offer.  My husband wasn't buying it then, and he doesn't buy it now.  He says there's no rush.  Ugh.  He SO doesn't understand the seriousness of my addiction.



Yup!  I tend to binge on things I want, so I'm currently binging on DVC.  This is better though, since it's for the family, and not just for me.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## jw105

After the long wait, we passed today!!!
$66 - $21,429 - 314 - SSR - June - 27/'13 - 314/'14 sent 6/24, passed 7/23


----------



## ellab

We have a Disney cruise booked for December.  Since both my contracts are loaded, I'm playing with the idea of going to WDW instead, and pushing off the cruise for another time, when I have less points expiring.  I could also rent the points out and that would pay for some of the cruise.  I can't make a decision though until the ROFR comes through.  The wait is so agonizing.


----------



## lorie13

kgeary said:


> Finally got the formal e-mail from Disney saying we passed ROFR
> 
> 160 points at $80 a point.  All points from 2013-2014 and 2015 are included.  Seller pays closing and paid for 2013 fees



That is a totally awesome deal, congratulations. BTW what was the UY?  I have a sweet, but not as sweet deal as yours in ROFR and your deal makes me know my deal can go through


----------



## TIMLEO007

Just passed ROFR yesterday on our first contract!!! Paid a little more, but it had a lot of points up front that works great for us.
Details:



 $73-$11680-160-SSR-Sept-129/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 6/26, passed 7/23


----------



## lovin'fl

I think I have everything updated to this point.  I will be away until Sunday and will update soon after I get back.


----------



## StaciMay

kgeary said:


> Finally got the formal e-mail from Disney saying we passed ROFR
> 
> 160 points at $80 a point.  All points from 2013-2014 and 2015 are included.  Seller pays closing and paid for 2013 fees



Congrats!  This makes me sad though as I was ROFR'ed last month on the exact same contract size and price (except there were only 126 pts for '13), and i was paying all cc and mf. What is your use year? Lucky dog!!!


----------



## ellab

Any new ones?


----------



## RobynPrincess

Our contract has been sent to Disney finally  still waiting on ROFR will update once we know

We have bought a bit differently, both myself and the sellers are in the UK and as we know each other we are directly exchanging money in pounds rather than dollars and not using escrow.

320 points (2x 160 contracts) AKL dec use year
Total sale price £12000 using an exchange rate of 1.5 this is about $18000 total or $56.25 per point
Contract was sent to Disney 7/23


RobynPrincess---$65.25-$18000-320-AKV-Dec- 85/'12 320/'13 320/'14 sent 23/7


----------



## lorie13

We passed ROFR

$90-$20611.25-210-BLT FEB- 210/'12, 210/'13, 210/'14-sent 7/03, passed 7/29

Now waiting for Estoppels which Sharon said could take 1 - 2  weeks after which we will receive closing docs. 

This has been a three month process trying to pick up a really good priced BLT contract.  Many, many rejections, but we are happy to finally have one that we feel really good about. BLT is our fourth resort, that addonitis is really dangerous.


----------



## chemnerd09

Our first contract attempt

$82-$6126.00 (not sure on closing costs)-83-SSR-Feb-0/'13, 83/'14,-sent 7/29


----------



## CraigD

Passed ROFR
$87-$26585-300-Bcv DEC- 273banked/'11, 600/12&13, 300/'14-sent 6/29, passed 7/29


----------



## lawboy2001

$98 - $16,930 - 160 BLT -  Dec. - 29/'12 - 160/'13 - 160/'14, sent 7/1, passed 7/29.


----------



## emilyebarnes

The waiting game begins for us. First contract sent in last sunday 7/21! 

$71- $17750- 250 AKV- Dec- 34/'13- 250/'14- sent 7/21

Any word on how AKV is doing with ROFR?


----------



## GirlWriter

$70-$10,955-150-SSR-Feb-0/'11, 0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/1, passed 7/29


----------



## puppytrainer

Another AKL here! We're waiting in good company 

$74-$12,724.18 (includes closing costs and 2013 maint)-154 AKV-Dec-154/'13, 154/'14-sent 7/25


----------



## agie65

emilyebarnes said:


> The waiting game begins for us. First contract sent in last sunday 7/21!
> 
> $71- $17750- 250 AKV- Dec- 34/'13- 250/'14- sent 7/21
> 
> Any word on how AKV is doing with ROFR?



Not much ROFR activity in AKL, should pass.


----------



## mvndvm

$65-$23345-350-VWL-Dec-17/'12-87+252 borrowed '14 points/'13-16/'14-350/'15-sent 7/1, passed 7/29  

Seller pays MF on all points used/borrowed, buyer pays prorated MF on '13 and '14 points above.  Seller pays closing costs.


----------



## Msmithmd

mvndvm said:


> $65-$23345-350-VWL-Dec-17/'12-87+252 borrowed '14 points/'13-16/'14-350/'15-sent 7/1, passed 7/29
> 
> Seller pays MF on all points used/borrowed, buyer pays prorated MF on '13 and '14 points above.  Seller pays closing costs.



Good deal overall MVN, but I hope you aren't "paying prorated '14 MF" as you said. You will get a bill from DVC for '14 MF in January 2014, so if you pay the seller money for that item, you're giving them money for nothing. You will pay '14 MF to Disney for those points again in January.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Msmithmd said:


> Good deal overall MVN, but I hope you aren't "paying prorated '14 MF" as you said. You will get a bill from DVC for '14 MF in January 2014, so if you pay the seller money for that item, you're giving them money for nothing. You will pay '14 MF to Disney for those points again in January.



Good reading!!


----------



## orlandobuck

$75/pt, $9750, 150 SSR Feb, 26 '13 0 '14, 7/2, 7/29. Seller to credit '14 MF at close


----------



## orlandobuck

orlandobuck said:


> $75/pt, $9750, 150 SSR Feb, 26 '13 0 '14, 7/2, 7/29. Seller to credit '14 MF at close



Not sure if I did this correctly.  75/pt was asking, pd $65


----------



## mvndvm

Msmithmd said:


> Good deal overall MVN, but I hope you aren't "paying prorated '14 MF" as you said. You will get a bill from DVC for '14 MF in January 2014, so if you pay the seller money for that item, you're giving them money for nothing. You will pay '14 MF to Disney for those points again in January.



I'm not sure on the specifics, but I'll check now for sure!  We don't close until after Christmas, so I'm under the impression that I pay what I owe to the closing company and the seller pays what he owes, and the closing company figures it out.  

Quoting my contract, "Seller is responsible for the annual dues on the 263 points from the 2013 allocation which must be paid in full at the time of closing and seller is responsible for the annual dues on the 334 points from the 2014 allocation which must be paid in full at the time of closing.  Buyer to pay the annual dues on the 87 points from the 2013 allocation which must be paid in full a the time of closing and buyer to pay the annual dues on the 16 points from the 2014 allocation in full at the time of closing.  Buyer will then be covered on annual dues until January 2015."

Also stating my contract, "Buyer to receive 17 banked points from the 2012 allocation, which must be used by 12/1/14, 87 points from the 2013 allocation, 252 borrowed points from the 2014 allocation, which must be used by 12/1/14, 16 points from the 2014 allocation and all points from closing forward."

So, while the seller borrowed 252 points from 2014, I still get to use those while he pays the MF on them (plus the 82 that he apparently is using).  I get the feeling that the seller has multiple contracts that he rents out points to make a little profit.  In fact, the broker told me not to worry too much about the delayed closing since they have sold 19 contracts for this seller without a problem so far.  So, the 19 contracts plus the delayed closing tells me he rents points out.  Still not getting my hopes up too high until closing documents are signed and points are in my account!

Any suggestions/thoughts on the prorated MF on the 16 2014 points would be appreciated.  Do I need to do anything different than what my contract says?  Will the closing company handle the MF, or will they distribute the money to me to pay directly do Disney by January 31, 2014?


----------



## Msmithmd

Ah. Looks like you're good ,and the closing company is going to be paying the dues to Disney for the '14 year as part of the closing. That's unusual, but logical considering when it is scheduled to close. I hadn't realized you would be on such a delayed closing.

Don't know if they will distribute funds to you, or if they will pay it direct. You should be able to clarify this fully, before you send money.


----------



## mvndvm

I just confirmed with the closing company that due to the closing date, they will collect all MF and send the money directly to Disney.

Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## lovin'fl

orlandobuck said:


> Not sure if I did this correctly.  75/pt was asking, pd $65



It should be what you paid per point...then the total you'll pay (to include the closing costs, annual dues and broker fee if at Fidelity).


----------



## orlandobuck

lovin'fl said:


> It should be what you paid per point...then the total you'll pay (to include the closing costs, annual dues and broker fee if at Fidelity).



The total is correct based on what I pay per point. The seller is covering closing. The thing I don't understand yet is how the 2014 MF is figured in. They said it will be handled at closing.  I don't know if that means that the seller will pay part of the $9750 or if there is something else.


----------



## RacerX64

$70-$15,872-200-BWV-Oct-200/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/10-rofr 8/1

Found out today Disney took this contract. We knew it was a bit low, but worth the risk and don't regret trying at this price point.


----------



## Tink64

150 BCV..$92 ..150/13..150/14  Feb use yr. Buyer pays 2013 dues..seller pays closing and fees..sent 7/31


----------



## akdis

SSR 150 $70 March 13 2 (banked) 14 150 15 150 seller pays member fees buyer pays closing


----------



## MickeyT

RacerX64 said:


> $70-$15,872-200-BWV-Oct-200/'12, 400/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/10-rofr 8/1
> 
> Found out today Disney took this contract. We knew it was a bit low, but worth the risk and don't regret trying at this price point.



Sorry to hear this Racer......Guess it was too good of a deal in Disney eyes. Good luck for your next try)


----------



## RacerX64

MickeyT said:


> Sorry to hear this Racer......Guess it was too good of a deal in Disney eyes. Good luck for your next try)



Yeah we were pretty bummed out. Even though the seller agreed to $70/pt, we actually had the chance to Increase our price before we finalized and sent to ROFR. In retrospect, we probably should have gone higher for a better attempt at avoiding ROFR.

No worries though, will probably wait until the end of the year to try again. We are currently BLT owners (direct) and currently borrowed out at the moment. Thought we would give resale a try as we love DVC and BWV 

Thanks!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

We got word tonight we passed ROFR. Info is on page one.


----------



## Mickbee

$45 - $6750 -150 - VB - Feb -150/'12(banked), 150/'13, 150/'14 - sent 7/31, Waiting

Seller payers 2013 MF & Admin, Buyer pays $430 Closing Costs


----------



## lovin'fl

I'll be away again.  I think I am all caught up to this point and will update in a week.  Good luck with ROFR this week!!


----------



## Andyman33

Ssr 150 -- $75 -- feb -- '13 14pts -- '14 250pts -- '15 150pts -- sent for rofr 7/31


----------



## RobynPrincess

RobynPrincess said:


> Our contract has been sent to Disney finally  still waiting on ROFR will update once we know
> 
> We have bought a bit differently, both myself and the sellers are in the UK and as we know each other we are directly exchanging money in pounds rather than dollars and not using escrow.
> 
> 320 points (2x 160 contracts) AKL dec use year
> Total sale price £12000 using an exchange rate of 1.5 this is about $18000 total or $56.25 per point
> Contract was sent to Disney 7/23
> 
> 
> RobynPrincess---$65.25-$18000-320-AKV-Dec- 85/'12 320/'13 320/'14 sent 23/7


We passed AHHHHHHHHH! What's even more exciting that they didnt make us wait too long, they actually sent the letter on the 26th July but its only just made it to the UK today.


----------



## barginhunner

Just got word that we passed ROFR   Just waiting for estoppels from Disney now.  I hope it doesn't take too long!

$65-$11,673-160-SSR-Dec-160/'11, 160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9 passed 8/5


----------



## nitsid

It only took all 30 days, but we passed:

$78-$20,646-240-BWV-Jun-98/'12, 240/'13, 240/'14-sent 6/30 passed 7/30


----------



## ellab

RobynPrincess said:


> We passed AHHHHHHHHH! What's even more exciting that they didnt make us wait too long, they actually sent the letter on the 26th July but its only just made it to the UK today.



Wow! Super fast.  That's great.


----------



## ellab

Whoo hoo!

ellab---$95-$23,945-250-AUL-Mar-236/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/10 subsidized dues
ellab---$103-$17,808-160-VGC-Oct-160/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 7/9

Now we wait to get our account set up and points in.


----------



## RobynPrincess

ellab said:


> Wow! Super fast.  That's great.



I know! I almost didnt believe it as it was so quick


----------



## CKDKMK

We passed...received email today. Now waiting on documents. I can also think about when & how to use the banked 40 points as well.


----------



## tlh

$74 per point AKV 150 September Use Year '12-100 '13-150 and all going forward 

Closing and '13 fees paid by buyer 

Submitted 7/9 passed 8/5 Yay!


----------



## DvF Diva

Just sent out last week:
$100-$33905-320(160+160)-BLT-Dec-306/'13, 320/'14-sent 7/26

Closing scheduled 9/23


----------



## Joey7295

Submitted 7/8/13

VB 150 points April UY - $40/point. 150 banked 2012 points, 150 2013 and all 150 going forward. Seller pays 2013 MFs and closing, buyer pays admin fee.

$40-$6195-150-VB-April-150/'12,150/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/8, passed 8/5


----------



## Figaro8398

Woohoo! Got email this morning we passed. 

$75-$11920.63-150-BCV-Dec-0/'12, 0/'13, 150/'14-sent 7/9-passed 8/6


----------



## Emily921

Got word this morning that I passed ROFR yesterday! 

$45.49 - $10,736 - 210 - VB - Oct - 198/13 - 210/14 - buyer pays 1/2 MF -sent 7/11 passed 8/5.

Love Vero Beach!


----------



## WsPrincess

Found out yesterday we passed ROFR for our add on!!!!

SSR 180 points April UY - $67/point. 84 points coming 4/1/14, 180 pts in 2015.

SO excited


----------



## wingkng

$58-$3828-66-HHI-Dec- 0/'12, 0/'13, 66/'14-sent 7/12, passed 8/5 

Looking forward to our first trip to HHI!


----------



## Trooper8286

$100.00-$17,245.00-160-blt-feb-'12/43-'13/160-'14/160-sent 8/1


----------



## iluvthsgam

Passed. Seller pays 2013 MF's. Buyer pays $450 closing. Original list was $76. 

$70-$10,950-150-BWV-June-158/'13, 41/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/8, passed 8/6


----------



## dmunsil

iluvthsgam said:


> $70-$10,950-150-BWV-June-158/'13, 41/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/8, passed 8/6



Congratulations! That's a great deal in this market.


----------



## vylette

$67-$47929-650-OKW-Aug-0/'11, 280/'12, 650/'13, 650/'14-sent 7/05, passed 7/29


----------



## poodleicious

Off to rofr after 4 mos of shopping and multiple failed offers. 160pt BLT. Sep uy $91/pt. '13-90, '14-160. Buyer pays mf on 90 '13 PTS and closing.


----------



## ellab

poodleicious said:


> Off to rofr after 4 mos of shopping and multiple failed offers. 160pt BLT. Sep uy $91/pt. '13-90, '14-160. Buyer pays mf on 90 '13 PTS and closing.



Good Luck!


----------



## JAG107

We just had our offer accepted after many other failed attempts. SSR Aug 200 2013, 2014 pts $66/pt buyer pays 2013 dues & all closing costs ($501+ 195 admin) from Fidelity. Off to ROFR we go too! This is our first addd on and we're super excited to be going from 100 BLT pts to 300 total, WOW what the heck am I gonna do with all these points?


----------



## Sandisw

JAG107 said:


> We just had our offer accepted after many other failed attempts. SSR Aug 200 2013, 2014 pts $66/pt buyer pays 2013 dues & all closing costs ($501+ 195 admin) from Fidelity. Off to ROFR we go too! This is our first addd on and we're super excited to be going from 100 BLT pts to 300 total, WOW what the heck am I gonna do with all these points?



Congrats and good luck..and believe me, in a short time, you will be looking for more!!!!


----------



## DvF Diva

It is nice to see some other potential BLT owners going through ROFR at same time.



poodleicious said:


> Off to rofr after 4 mos of shopping and multiple failed offers. 160pt BLT. Sep uy $91/pt. '13-90, '14-160. Buyer pays mf on 90 '13 PTS and closing.


That sounds like a great deal. Good luck!



Trooper8286 said:


> $100.00-$17,245.00-160-blt-feb-'12/43-'13/160-'14/160-sent 8/1


Good luck! I was checking out this contract, too, I think, but we doubled down on the 320 (160/160). Same price!


----------



## JWG

We passed ROFR back on 7/1, but since you asked for July here's our data:

$105-$5575-50-BLT-Aug-0/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-sent 6/5, passed 7/1

Here's our entire timeline (points finally loaded today):
5/31/13	Extended offer
6/1/13	Offer accepted
6/3/13	Contract and deposit submitted
6/5/13	Submitted for ROFR
6/7/13	Open Escrow submitted to ***
7/1/13	Disney waived ROFR
7/10/13	Received closing docs w/ errors
7/11/13	Received updated closing docs
7/17/13	Mailed closing docs and check
7/19/13	Closing docs received by ***
7/24/13	Deed recorded with Orange Cty
8/6/13	Contract added (no points)
8/8/13	Points loaded into account

We could have shortened the time frame by about 5 days if would have been able to sign and return documents faster, that cost us some time.  So best case would have been 5/31 to 8/3.


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

JAG107 said:


> We just had our offer accepted after many other failed attempts. SSR Aug 200 2013, 2014 pts $66/pt buyer pays 2013 dues & all closing costs ($501+ 195 admin) from Fidelity. Off to ROFR we go too! This is our first addd on and we're super excited to be going from 100 BLT pts to 300 total, WOW what the heck am I gonna do with all these points?



They go fast!  We started with 250, added on 200 more, now thinking about a VWL contract!  Enjoy!

Subscribing-thanks for keeping up the forum!


----------



## guppy1013

$70-$9471.36-120-OKW- Oct- 0/'11, 120/'12, 120/'13. 120/'14- sent 6/13, passed 7/9

Closed 7/24, Deed recorded 7/26

As of today, 8/11, points have not been loaded, no membership information received. Waiting patiently. Or really, just waiting.


----------



## Joey7295

guppy1013 said:
			
		

> $70-$9471.36-120-OKW- Oct- 0/'11, 120/'12, 120/'13. 120/'14- sent 6/13, passed 7/9
> 
> Closed 7/24, Deed recorded 7/26
> 
> As of today, 8/11, points have not been loaded, no membership information received. Waiting patiently. Or really, just waiting.



Are you already a member or is this your 1st contract?


----------



## guppy1013

1st contract


----------



## WDWLODGE

This was our 1st attempt and it passed We paid all closing cost.

$68-$10,200-150-VWL-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/9, passed 8/6

Here's our entire timeline so far:

7/2/13 Extended offer
7/3/13 Offer accepted
7/8/13 Contract and deposit submitted
7/9/13 Submitted for ROFR
7/11/13 Open Escrow submitted 
8/6/13 Disney waived ROFR
8/9/13 Received closing docs 
8/11/13 Mailed closing docs and check


----------



## rwatson626

$85-$17,740.75-200-BLT-FEB-34/'13,200/'14,200/'15-sent 6/27, passed 7/23

Buyer pays closing, admin fee
Seller pays 2013 mf


timeline:
June 20th made an offer
June 21st Seller countered and I accepted
June 25th Received contact
June 28th sent to Disney for ROFR
July 23rd ROFR Waived
July 29th Received Closing Documents (mailed them back on July 30th)
Aug 12th Just received notice that we closed and Disney has been notified.


----------



## rusafee1183

WDWLODGE said:


> This was our 1st attempt and it passed We paid all closing cost.
> 
> $68-$10,200-150-VWL-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/9, passed 8/6
> 
> Here's our entire timeline so far:
> 
> 7/2/13 Extended offer
> 7/3/13 Offer accepted
> 7/8/13 Contract and deposit submitted
> 7/9/13 Submitted for ROFR
> 7/11/13 Open Escrow submitted
> 8/6/13 Disney waived ROFR
> 8/9/13 Received closing docs
> 8/11/13 Mailed closing docs and check



Wow! Great price. We made our first offer a few months ago when prices were first starting to get crazy high. We paid $79pp because the contract was perfect for us. I'm definitely envious and wishing we weren't so overly anxious.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CPTJAK

$63-$10882-150-SSR-SEPT-149/'12,300/'13,150/'14,150/'15-sent 8/12

Buyer pays closing $455, admin fee $199, and 2013 mf $722


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> TSS confirmed we went to ROFR today.



Notified today we passed ROFR.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mirnmart

Just got word we passed!!
Hoping this closing goes smoothly!

mirnmart---$72-$15862-200-SSR-Aug- 200 BANKED/'12, 197/'13, 200/'14
-sent 7/17, passed 8/13


----------



## StaciMay

StaciMay said:


> Add me to the waiting list!! We went to ROFR yesterday.
> 
> AKV 200 points Sept uy $76pp. 125 '12 points banked, all '13 and on.  Buyer pays closing and MF.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!



Just got an email from TTS that we passed!!!!!  Sent 7/21 passed ROFR 8/13!!


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

Congrats to all who just passed.


----------



## madhavok

CPTJAK said:


> $63-$10882-150-SSR-SEPT-149/'12,300/'13,150/'14,150/'15-sent 8/12
> 
> Buyer pays closing $455, admin fee $199, and 2013 mf $722



If you don't mind where can I find a deal like that?


----------



## arachnib

Hi Lovin' FL and all - 

I haven't been on for awhile and wanted to go back to page 162 to save the first batch of ROFR's and I don't see it on page 162. I've looked several times and on the pages before and after it and can't locate it. Anyone that can point me to it? 

Thanks!
Using our first points in October to go to the FOOD & WINE FEST!


----------



## Joey7295

arachnib said:


> Hi Lovin' FL and all -
> 
> I haven't been on for awhile and wanted to go back to page 162 to save the first batch of ROFR's and I don't see it on page 162. I've looked several times and on the pages before and after it and can't locate it. Anyone that can point me to it?
> 
> Thanks!
> Using our first points in October to go to the FOOD & WINE FEST!



Its actually on page 161

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3001288&page=161


----------



## arachnib

Thank you! I must have looked all around it. I was remembering it as page 160. So close but yet so far. 

Thanks again!
Sandy


Its actually on page 161


----------



## CPTJAK

madhavok said:


> If you don't mind where can I find a deal like that?



Fidelity


----------



## bcvlover

Seems like lots of good news - folks passing ROFR.

Congratulations all.


----------



## monty2376

175 points AKV, March UY 
175 - 2013 Points available.  
Passed at $67/pp 
Buyer pays 2013 maintenance fee. 
Submitted for ROFR on 7/15 passed on 8/13.


----------



## lovin'fl

Hey there!  I think I am all caught up.  Please let me know if I missed anything. Congrats on all the passing...and good luck to those who just went to ROFR.


----------



## emilyebarnes

OMG Mickey!!  We passed ROFR!

emilyebarnes- $71-$17750-250 AKV- Dec- 34/'13- 250/'14 sent 7/21, Passed 8/13


----------



## emilyebarnes

Dose anyone know if Maintenance fees are due monthly, beginning of year, or your designated month?


----------



## Missyrose

emilyebarnes said:


> Dose anyone know if Maintenance fees are due monthly, beginning of year, or your designated month?



Dues are due yearly in January/February, but you can set it up to have your dues taken out of a bank account monthly.


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

"SFlaDisneyfans---$64-$6,802-100-SSR-Dec- 6/'12, 0/'13, 100/'14-sent 7/03, passed 8/2"

Closed. Deed recorded on Aug 13. Total process took about six weeks or so using TSS.

Just waiting on the Mouse at this point.


----------



## timandjanl

$76-$19,000-250-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 169/'13, 250/'14-sent 8/19


----------



## JamesA1

emilyebarnes said:


> Dose anyone know if Maintenance fees are due monthly, beginning of year, or your designated month?



Fee are due at the beginning of the year. I think the date is January 14. It is my understanding you can setup monthly payments.


----------



## blessed2BaMama

I am nearing the end of our waiting game but here is the info for those interested...

$96pp, $24,630 total (including $630 closing costs, seller pays MF on all '12 and '13 pts), 250 pts, BLT, Sept UY, 108 2012 pts 116 2013 pts and all forward, submitted to ROFR 7/31


using TSS and loving them


----------



## timandjanl

timandjanl said:


> $76-$19,000-250-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 169/'13, 250/'14-sent 8/19



Well I realized I didn't put closing costs in here. Total is $19,550 with those. Seller pays '13 maintenance fees.


----------



## lisa3635

I had a contract that went to ROFR back in May (may 20 I think) and it finally passed today.  It was in probate so we knew it would take a little longer.  I think it took so long I was removed from the waiting part of the ROFR thread.

Here are the details:

150 SSR Oct Use Year $60/point, 300 2012 points 150 2013 points. I'm paying maintenance fees on the 2013 points only and closing costs. Fidelity.  

The 2012 points were banked into 2013 but the banked 11 points will probably be lost.  I guess there might be a week or 2 to use them if everything went super quick.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

Nice! Gives me hope on my 62.50/pp contract for SSR! I should know in two days


----------



## rusafee1183

I was notified by my broker that we "officially closed" last Friday 8/9/13 

In the email it said _"Sale closed, sent to Disney for transfer (10-14 days)" _

Does this mean that it will take that long for the points and details of the contract to be input into the system? I keep checking, and nothing has been loaded yet. It has only been 7 business days since then, so I trying to keep that in mind .... but this whole process has taken 3 1/2 months and I finally am at the finish line. 

I'm just really starting to get anxious for it to be over.


----------



## lovin'fl

rusafee1183 said:


> I was notified by my broker that we "officially closed" last Friday 8/9/13
> 
> In the email it said _"Sale closed, sent to Disney for transfer (10-14 days)" _
> 
> Does this mean that it will take that long for the points and details of the contract to be input into the system? I keep checking, and nothing has been loaded yet. It has only been 7 business days since then, so I trying to keep that in mind .... but this whole process has taken 3 1/2 months and I finally am at the finish line.
> 
> I'm just really starting to get anxious for it to be over.



The last 2 weeks are hardest for me too.  You are a current DVC member, so it should be loaded in the next few days.  Congrats!!!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

twinsouvenirs said:


> Nice! Gives me hope on my 62.50/pp contract for SSR! I should know in two days



So I know tonight... we passed! Now as long as the seller doesn't change their mind... we've some banked points to burn!


----------



## DvF Diva

We passed ROFR. Celebration time!!

$100-$33905-320(160+160)-BLT-Dec-306/'13, 320/'14-sent 7/26, waived 8/20

Closing scheduled 9/23


----------



## twinsouvenirs

DvF Diva said:


> We passed ROFR. Celebration time!!
> 
> $100-$33905-320(160+160)-BLT-Dec-306/'13, 320/'14-sent 7/26, waived 8/20
> 
> Closing scheduled 9/23



whoohoo!!! Excited with you, literally!


----------



## agie65

rusafee1183 said:


> I was notified by my broker that we "officially closed" last Friday 8/9/13
> 
> In the email it said "Sale closed, sent to Disney for transfer (10-14 days)"
> 
> Does this mean that it will take that long for the points and details of the contract to be input into the system? I keep checking, and nothing has been loaded yet. It has only been 7 business days since then, so I trying to keep that in mind .... but this whole process has taken 3 1/2 months and I finally am at the finish line.
> 
> I'm just really starting to get anxious for it to be over.



Usually within 2 weeks from closing disney will load the contract in your account. I had one loaded in 6 days and other took 3 weeks. I also have one from 8/9 which I am waiting to be loaded in my account. Other from 8/9 I have did not get recorded due to technicality and has to be manually recorded may take longer to be loaded. Hang in there should have good news by the end of the week.


----------



## puppytrainer

puppytrainer said:


> Another AKL here! We're waiting in good company
> 
> $74-$12,724.18 (includes closing costs and 2013 maint)-154 AKV-Dec-154/'13, 154/'14-sent 7/25



Found out today we passed!


----------



## JamesA1

rusafee1183 said:


> I was notified by my broker that we "officially closed" last Friday 8/9/13
> 
> In the email it said _"Sale closed, sent to Disney for transfer (10-14 days)" _
> 
> Does this mean that it will take that long for the points and details of the contract to be input into the system? I keep checking, and nothing has been loaded yet. It has only been 7 business days since then, so I trying to keep that in mind .... but this whole process has taken 3 1/2 months and I finally am at the finish line.
> 
> I'm just really starting to get anxious for it to be over.



For me it was 11 days.  The contract was visible in the morning but the points were not available until the afternoon.


----------



## michelleiada

We own BCV 250 points.  I have addonitis!  Made offer yesterday and accepted today for a second contract.  AKV 100 points, April use year, all 100  points for 2013 and forward.  $70 pp and seller pays dues and closing.  Yay.  Yay.  Yay!!!  Broker is Fidelity.  Used them for last contract also.


----------



## MrsBusDriver

First time posting here. I am waiting to hear on ROFR since 8/2. VB 200 pts, 23/2013, 5/banked 2012, 200/2014. Paying 43 per pt, $430 closing, seller pays for 177pt maintenance fee, buyer 23pt maintenance fee, for a total cost of $8600. I hope I gave the right info if not let me know.


----------



## Firepath

$87/$4350 -50-VWL-Aug 19/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14, sent 7/23-passed 8/20. 
Buyer pays closing and MF on '13 pts. 

Is it bad to add on before you even had your first trip?


----------



## JustTinking

$85-$17000-200-BWV-Sep-91/'12,  200/'13, 200/'14-sent 7/23, passed 8/20, buyer pays closing and MF for '13

Glad we're through ROFR and on the home stretch now.


----------



## twinsouvenirs

puppytrainer said:


> Found out today we passed!



Hooray!!!


----------



## twinsouvenirs

lisa3635 said:


> The 2012 points were banked into 2013 but the banked 11 points will probably be lost.  I guess there might be a week or 2 to use them if everything went super quick.



You can probably try to rent them--not sure how likely you will get a taker but it is worth a shot


----------



## wrighter

michelleiada said:


> We own BCV 250 points.  I have addonitis!  Made offer yesterday and accepted today for a second contract.  AKV 100 points, April use year, all 100  points for 2013 and forward.  $70 pp and seller pays dues and closing.  Yay.  Yay.  Yay!!!  Broker is Fidelity.  Used them for last contract also.



Just curious who you worked with at Fidelity?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

michelleiada said:


> We own BCV 250 points.  I have addonitis!  Made offer yesterday and accepted today for a second contract.  AKV 100 points, April use year, all 100  points for 2013 and forward.  $70 pp and seller pays dues and closing.  Yay.  Yay.  Yay!!!  Broker is Fidelity.  Used them for last contract also.



That's really odd because I made an offer on that contract Friday.  We offered $70 per point and buyer (us) pay dues and closing. Cash sale.  We were told it was accepted then yesterday (Tuesday) told it went to someone else. You made offer Monday and we were bounced even though our offer was better?
Does Fidelity give special treatment to past customers?


Edited to add:  We used a different broker who would split the commission with Fidelity.  I guess they preferred your contract with them getting full commission.  I think they did a HUGE disservice to the seller and us.  I am not upset with you though; I was afraid with all the weird things I hear about Fidelity and was leery of dealing with them.


----------



## michelleiada

Belle & Ariel said:


> That's really odd because I made an offer on that contract Friday.  We offered $70 per point and buyer (us) pay dues and closing. Cash sale.  We were told it was accepted then yesterday (Tuesday) told it went to someone else. You made offer Monday and we were bounced even though our offer was better?
> Does Fidelity give special treatment to past customers?
> 
> Edited to add:  We used a different broker who would split the commission with Fidelity.  I guess they preferred your contract with them getting full commission.  I think they did a HUGE disservice to the seller and us.  I am not upset with you though; I was afraid with all the weird things I hear about Fidelity and was leery of dealing with them.




Wow!  I'm sorry!  I made offer Saturday through email but Fidelity isn't opened on the weekend.  I heard nothing on Monday and received a call yesterday.  I have made several offers in the last few weeks so I fully expected to lose this one too...it's a competitive market!  This contract was obviously priced to sell quickly because most contracts on the market are priced much too high in my opinion.   I am surprised they sold to me and not you...but I guess I'm happy for me!


----------



## michelleiada

wrighter said:


> Just curious who you worked with at Fidelity?



Sharon. She has always been helpful!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

michelleiada said:


> Wow!  I'm sorry!  I made offer Saturday through email but Fidelity isn't opened on the weekend.  I heard nothing on Monday and received a call yesterday.  I have made several offers in the last few weeks so I fully expected to lose this one too...it's a competitive market!  This contract was obviously priced to sell quickly because most contracts on the market are priced much too high in my opinion.   I am surprised they sold to me and not you...but I guess I'm happy for me!  &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> I wish you the best and hope you find yourself with another contract very soon.  Maybe even better than this one!



Are the sellers paying closing and MFs or did you mean to say you are paying them?


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We have bought a 160 point AKV contract through www.***************.
$76 per point, has 67 2013 points and all future points, June use year.
We pay closing and MF on remaining 67 points.  
Have signed contract from seller so this one should be good to go!

Received email they have sent to Disney for ROFR today--about a half hour after we sent signed contract.


----------



## lawboy2001

Firepath said:


> $87/$4350 -50-VWL-Aug 19/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14, sent 7/23-passed 8/20.
> Buyer pays closing and MF on '13 pts.
> 
> Is it bad to add on before you even had your first trip?



I think it may be bad, but you are not alone.  

I am already adding on after closing on my first contact last month.  And I am planning to add on at Poly DVC when it is available.  And I've never been to WDW!  (DL guy here though, and I know I love Disney.)


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that 

Sigh.... Maybe Monday. 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Muushka

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that
> 
> Sigh.... Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hope it's Monday.....


----------



## JamesA1

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that
> 
> Sigh.... Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Just a few more days. Positive thoughts when they load on Monday it will be a great way to start the week.


----------



## dbs1228

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that
> 
> Sigh.... Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



We closed 7/31 deed was recorded 8/1 with OCC points were not loaded until 8/17 (could have been late on 8/16 checked mid afternoon were not there checked Saturday afternoon and they were there).  Good luck


----------



## agie65

rusafee1183 said:


> Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that
> 
> Sigh.... Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



What I heard is person who is doing transfer of contracts works only part time from sat to tue, so hopefully this may be your magical week.


----------



## rusafee1183

Well, you've all given me hope it could possibly be over the weekend! I know we're in the home stretch, but I'm so ready! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lorie13

Our first resale contract closed on May 16, points did not show up in our online account until June 2. Now we are waiting on our 2nd resale contract which closed August 16. This part does seem longer. 



rusafee1183 said:


> Well, no points have been loaded yet. It's 10 days since we 'officially' closed. Even though it feels much longer than that
> 
> Sigh.... Maybe Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tb1972

tb1972 said:


> You may remember the seller backed out of my contract last month.  We found a new small add on resale today and the seller accepted.  This time there is no extended closing for the seller to get a last minute dose of pixie dust!
> 
> New details:
> 
> OKW 50 pts / $75 ppt / DEC UY.



We received word from TSS that we closed on our 50 pts today.  It was set for Sept. 6th but happened sooner.   Now we wait 14-28 days to get the points in our account and keep our fingers crossed they were properly added to our existing contract!


----------



## Mickbee

Got a couple in ROFR...

$87 - $2175 -25 - OKW - Feb -25/'13, 25/'14 - sent 8/26, Waiting
Seller payers 2013 MF & Admin, Buyer pays $327 Closing Costs

$110 - $2750 -25 - VWL - Oct -25/'12, 25/'13, 25/'14 - sent 8/24, Waiting
Seller payers 2012 & 2013 MF and Admin, Buyer pays $327 Closing Costs


----------



## WDWLODGE

WDWLODGE said:


> This was our 1st attempt and it passed We paid all closing cost.
> 
> $68-$10,200-150-VWL-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 7/9, passed 8/6
> 
> Here's our entire timeline so far:
> 
> 7/2/13 Extended offer
> 7/3/13 Offer accepted
> 7/8/13 Contract and deposit submitted
> 7/9/13 Submitted for ROFR
> 7/11/13 Open Escrow submitted
> 8/6/13 Disney waived ROFR
> 8/9/13 Received closing docs
> 8/11/13 Mailed closing docs and check



Update: We officially closed yesterday. USPS did not deliver our docs and check until 8/16.


----------



## 1mama2three

We heard back that Disney waived their ROFR today!  This was our second time waiting, as Disney took our first possible contract back in July.  We are VERY excited.

$63 - $10,818 -150 - SSR - June -300/'13, 150/'14 - sent 8/2, waived 8/27
Buyer pays 2013 MF, closing costs & Admin. Fee (included in price above)

We're told we should get closing documents in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Trooper8286

Passed ROFR!  Can I get a woo Hoo?

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wrighter

Trooper8286 said:


> Passed ROFR!  Can I get a woo Hoo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Hunclemarco

Trooper8286 said:


> Passed ROFR!  Can I get a woo Hoo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



  Wooooo Hoooo!!!!!


----------



## blessed2BaMama

We passed! Heard from TSS late today that we passed ROFR!! On to closing!! For anyone considering resale companies- I've worked with Fidelity and TSS on contracts (Fidelity in May-Aug and TSS in July-present) and while my TSS contract isn't finished yet- they are outstandingly superior!!!


----------



## Mickbee

Mickbee said:


> $45 - $6750 -150 - VB - Feb -150/'12(banked), 150/'13, 150/'14 - sent 7/31, Waiting
> 
> Seller payers 2013 MF & Admin, Buyer pays $430 Closing Costs



We passed today too!

Add us to the "Woohoo" list.


----------



## agie65

blessed2BaMama said:


> We passed! Heard from TSS late today that we passed ROFR!! On to closing!! For anyone considering resale companies- *I've worked with Fidelity and TSS on contracts (Fidelity in May-Aug and TSS in July-present) and while my TSS contract isn't finished yet- they are outstandingly superior*!!!




The big difference between the two companies I found is work style. TSS stays on top of it all the time, every second they act on it so you get a quicker result. Also seller gets paid earlier and so is TSS.

Fidelity on the other hand has a laid back approach, you will get answer on your offer in a day or 2 may be in a week, contracts gets to you in a week, even if you sent/faxed the contract they will have to wait sellers documents as well. The closing company they use (First American Title) very slow on producing the documents, slow on closing very poor in responding the inquiries. 

Is not people are bad either side, just the work setup is very different.

I just bought another contract thru TSS closed within a week after passing ROFR. Let see how long it takes from the one from Fidelity, both passed ROFR on the same day.


----------



## akdis

akdis said:
			
		

> SSR 150 $70 March 13 2 (banked) 14 150 15 150 seller pays member fees buyer pays closing



Disney must have been busy today, found out earlier today we passed ROFR


----------



## agie65

akdis said:


> Disney must have been busy today, found out earlier today we passed ROFR



Congratulations, a typical Tuesday, they make decision all week but fax those only on Tuesday, some time in the other days also. Enjoy your pts.


----------



## Gandalfs Apprentice

Passed ROFR today!    Making a new home at BLT.

$89-$26084-270-BLT-Dec-0/'11, 0/'12, 270/'13, 270/'14-sent 7/29, passed 8/27
Thats $1,218 of 2013 Membership fees + $641 closing costs + $195 admin fee.

Working with Sharon Reper at Fidelity.  So far, everythings been great.  Good communication, quick coordination with seller, set expectations on timing, etc.

Regarding the ROFR time, Sharon mentioned she usually hears from Disney on Monday or Tuesday, which fits with earlier posts.

Also this is my first post on Disboard.  Many thanks to all who have contributed to this wealth of wisdom!  Looking forward to closing and becoming an official DVC member.


----------



## lovin'fl

Gandalfs Apprentice said:


> Passed ROFR today!    Making a new home at BLT.
> 
> $89-$26084-270-BLT-Dec-0/'11, 0/'12, 270/'13, 270/'14-sent 7/29, passed 8/27
> Thats $1,218 of 2013 Membership fees + $641 closing costs + $195 admin fee.
> 
> Working with Sharon Reper at Fidelity.  So far, everythings been great.  Good communication, quick coordination with seller, set expectations on timing, etc.
> 
> Regarding the ROFR time, Sharon mentioned she usually hears from Disney on Monday or Tuesday, which fits with earlier posts.
> 
> Also this is my first post on Disboard.  Many thanks to all who have contributed to this wealth of wisdom!  Looking forward to closing and becoming an official DVC member.



Welcome to the Dis!!!  And Welcome Home!!!


----------



## lawboy2001

Gandalfs Apprentice said:


> Passed ROFR today!    Making a new home at BLT.
> 
> $89-$26084-270-BLT-Dec-0/'11, 0/'12, 270/'13, 270/'14-sent 7/29, passed 8/27
> Thats $1,218 of 2013 Membership fees + $641 closing costs + $195 admin fee.
> 
> Working with Sharon Reper at Fidelity.  So far, everythings been great.  Good communication, quick coordination with seller, set expectations on timing, etc.
> 
> Regarding the ROFR time, Sharon mentioned she usually hears from Disney on Monday or Tuesday, which fits with earlier posts.
> 
> Also this is my first post on Disboard.  Many thanks to all who have contributed to this wealth of wisdom!  Looking forward to closing and becoming an official DVC member.



Congrats!  I closed on a BLT buy earlier this month.  Welcome home!


----------



## zobear

$116-$11,647-100-VGC-April-129/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15-sent 7/10, passed 8/5

Buyer paid closing and prorated MF on 29 pts for '13, seller paid MF on 100 borrowed points from '14

Received notification that we closed on 8/25, just waiting for transfer to be complete and the membership number...


----------



## agie65

zobear said:


> $116-$11,647-100-VGC-April-129/'13, 0/'14, 100/'15-sent 7/10, passed 8/5
> 
> Buyer paid closing and prorated MF on 29 pts for '13, seller paid MF on 100 borrowed points from '14
> 
> Received notification that we closed on 8/25, just waiting for transfer to be complete and the membership number...



Congratulations, you should have your pts in 3 weeks.


----------



## wrighter

Please add us to the list of those who have entered ROFR.  Never thought I'd be so glad to say that!  Lol!  Fingers crossed for us.  

$70-$12,777.83-160-AKV-Dec-320/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/29

Buyer paid admin fee, closing costs, and '13 MF


----------



## MickeyFan612

wrighter said:


> Please add us to the list of those who have entered ROFR.  Never thought I'd be so glad to say that!  Lol!  Fingers crossed for us.
> 
> $70-$12,777.83-160-AKV-Dec-320/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/29
> 
> Buyer paid admin fee, closing costs, and '13 MF



Congrats


----------



## Belle & Ariel

wrighter said:


> Please add us to the list of those who have entered ROFR.  Never thought I'd be so glad to say that!  Lol!  Fingers crossed for us.
> 
> $70-$12,777.83-160-AKV-Dec-320/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/29
> 
> Buyer paid admin fee, closing costs, and '13 MF



What a great contract!   Congrats!


----------



## weliasd

Third time is the charm.  Two unsuccessful bids for SSR and BLT.  sales agreement on AKL 100 PTS for $84.00 per Point.   Signed agreement 7/31/13 received notification 8/27/13 Disney waived ROLF.  Closing 9/15/2013. oOo..


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

weliasd said:


> Third time is the charm.  Two unsuccessful bids for SSR and BLT.  sales agreement on AKL 100 PTS for $84.00 per Point.   Signed agreement 7/31/13 received notification 8/27/13 Disney waived ROLF.  Closing 9/15/2013. oOo..



Congrats.


----------



## RapunzelsGoodMom

Officially in the waiting game after a billion failed offers!  But hey, very happy to be here!

$68-$12,451-160-AKV-Dec-158 (banked)/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/13

Good luck to us all in both ROFR and quick closings


----------



## lowe@massed.net

$98ppt-$14700-150pts-BCV-Oct UY-82/'12 banked points - must be used by 10/1/14, 106/'13, 150/'14 and all points going forward-sent to ROFR 9/3/13

Seller pays all 2013 dues; buyer pays closing costs.

Now we wait!


----------



## jillgunter

Contract got sent to Disney today, so now to wait!

$80-$17,350-210-BWV-Oct-10/2013-210/2014-sent 9/3/2013


----------



## phillychief

$73-$18,352-230-OKW(exp 2057)-Jun-0/'11, 36/'12, 194/'13, 230/'14-sent 8/8, passed 8/20


----------



## poodleicious

Passed ROFR! 160pt BLT. Sep uy $91/pt. '13-90, '14-160. Buyer pays mf on 90 '13 PTS and closing.


----------



## dpulit

OKW 400 points at $60 pp....397 points for 2013 w/ no dues until 2014.  400 pts for 2014.

off to disney 8/8 and passed today 9/3


----------



## rackle

poodleicious said:


> Passed ROFR! 160pt BLT. Sep uy $91/pt. '13-90, '14-160. Buyer pays mf on 90 '13 PTS and closing.



Congrats!  When did your contract get submitted to Disney?


----------



## DJJimmy9

OK - we just heard back that both of our accepted offers passed ROFR.  The first actually passed last week, but I didn't want to celebrate too much until I heard on both.

I cannot thank the members of this board enough for all of their advice and help navigating through this process.  I couldn't have done it without you all!!!

It might be rare and I might be lucky, but I made a few offers and got the 3 contracts I wanted and for what I thought was a fair price (although I know fair is relative).  My only sacrifice was that I would have preferred that the contracts not be so stripped for 2014, but I feel I bid accordingly to offset that fact.  Our first DVC trip wasn't going to be until September 2015 anyway so the stripped 2014 points are fine for us.  Although it is tough because it feels like I got a new toy I can't use for 2-years.

Anyway...here are the deals. Basically 260 points (160 + 50 + 50) for about $95 per point (incl. CC) or $98 per point if you exclude the credits for 2014 dues.

$104.50 per pt. --  two 50-pt contracts (100-pts total) BLT Feb U/Y -- 0/'13, 27/'14; 100/'15; Buyer pays CC; seller credits 2014 dues; sent 8/1; passed 8/25

$89 per pt. --  160 pts BLT Feb U/Y -- 0/'13, 6/'14; 160/'15; Buyer pays CC; seller credits 2014 dues; sent 8/8; passed 9/2

I am happy.  Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DJJimmy9

***


----------



## poodleicious

rackle said:


> Congrats!  When did your contract get submitted to Disney?



Submitted 8/7, passed 9/3


----------



## bowah

$63-$10,501.75-150-OKW-Aug-22/'11, 140/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/9, passed 9/3 

Expires 2042. Includes 1/2 maintenance fee 2013, closing costs and admin fee.


----------



## StaciMay

Looks like Disney is not taking many contracts right now!!!


----------



## wrighter

StaciMay said:


> Looks like Disney is not taking many contracts right now!!!



Don't jinx it!  Lol!  We still have a few weeks of waiting left!


----------



## tb1972

bowah said:


> $63-$10,501.75-150-OKW-Jul-0/'11, 22/'12, 140/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/9, passed 9/3
> 
> Expires 2042. Includes 1/2 maintenance fee 2013, closing costs and admin fee.



Good deal! Hope you enjoy OKW.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## devonsmommy

We are in the WAITING phase!

$101-$16,685-160-BLT-Aug-205/'13, 144/'14, 160/'15-sent 9/3

We had been looking a few weeks for BLT and everytime a contact around 160 came up it was almost immediately gone!  I was so happy that we got to this one first.  The 2013 points include 29 from 2012 and borrowing some from the 2014.  

Fingers crossed!


----------



## francie57

We are also in the waiting phase.  Two contracts for BW

250 @$85/pt - use year Oct - so 250 coming Oct 1, 2013 and from then on -
   seller paying all mf for the year/closing

160 @$85/pt - use year Mar. - 147 carryover, 160 coming in Mar, 2014 - no
   mf until 2014

We are very  happy with these and were happy to come in under what both sellers were asking.


----------



## bowah

tb1972 said:


> Good deal! Hope you enjoy OKW.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks! I think it was an estate. 

I am sure that I will enjoy owning at OKW - it is so beautiful.


----------



## EEGRAM

Just sent to ROFR on 9/4
$62.50-$11428-160-SS-JUN-0/'11, 134/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 9/4

Let the nail biting begin.


----------



## DisMatt

Just sent to ROFR 9/5/13:
$100-$10645-100-BLT-April- 168/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 9/5, passed ??

Seller paid closing, buyer paid '13 MF and Admin Fee (Fidelity resale)
Now I am in the waiting game!  Longest 30 days ever!


----------



## kapicka

Sorry - mistake in post.


----------



## markallers

$88-$10,094-100-BWV-DEC-100/'11, 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14- submitted 6/24 - passed 8/13

'11 banked into '12, '12 banked into '13

We had an issue with the '12 points not being banked as agreed so Disney made us go through ROFR twice.  That's why it took so long.  Finally closed and waiting for our points to be loaded.


----------



## elcid3

8/22 - offer
8/27 - came to an agreement
8/29 - contract and deposit
9/3 - submitted for ROFR

$36 - $9000 - 250 - VB - Aug- 354/'13 - 250/'14 / Buyer pays closing and Fidelity fee / Seller pays 2013 maintenance


----------



## lovin'fl

elcid3 said:


> 8/22 - offer
> 8/27 - came to an agreement
> 8/29 - contract and deposit
> 9/3 - submitted for ROFR
> 
> $36 - $9000 - 250 - VB - Aug- 354/'13 - 250/'14 / Buyer pays closing and Fidelity fee / Seller pays 2013 maintenance



Great price!!!!  Good luck with ROFR!

BTW- the closing costs and admin fee should be included in the total cost.


----------



## Gizmo1951

25pt BWV $100.00 pt 2500.00
25 pts 2013 and forward
sent rofr 8/7
Passed 9/3


----------



## Skrutti

Adding on to our summerhome at beach club! 

$95-$7973-75-BCV-FEB- 75/'12, 75/'13, 75/'14-sent 9/6

Buyer pays closing  and 2013 dues


----------



## lovin'fl

Skrutti said:


> Adding on to our summerhome at beach club!
> 
> $95-*$7125*-75-BCV-FEB- 75/'12, 75/'13, 75/'14-sent 9/6
> 
> *Buyer pays closing and 2013 dues*



That's great...I'd love that contract.  Congrats!  Your details are off though.


----------



## elcid3

lovin'fl said:


> Great price!!!!  Good luck with ROFR!
> 
> BTW- the closing costs and admin fee should be included in the total cost.



oops...with closing ($455.50) and Fidelity fee ($195) the total is $9650.50


----------



## Skrutti

lovin'fl said:


> That's great...I'd love that contract.  Congrats!  Your details are off though.



Thank you! I have updated my post to include closing and dues.


----------



## DisneyDenis

I was ROFRed on the below contract:

$47.50-$20036-400-SSR-Feb- 207/'14, 400/'15-sent 6/13, ROFRed 9/4 (went to ROFR twice because of error).

Thought I had a little chance because of little ROFR activity on SSR and partially used 2014 points.  Oh well !!!


----------



## MickeyFan612

DisneyDenis said:


> I was ROFRed on the below contract:
> 
> $47.50-$20036-400-SSR-Feb- 207/'14, 400/'15-sent 6/13, ROFRed 9/4 (went to ROFR twice because of error).
> 
> Thought I had a little chance because of little ROFR activity on SSR and partially used 2014 points.  Oh well !!!



I would have thought that would pass- BUMMER:-(


----------



## lovin'fl

DisneyDenis said:


> I was ROFRed on the below contract:
> 
> $47.50-$20036-400-SSR-Feb- 207/'14, 400/'15-sent 6/13, ROFRed 9/4 (went to ROFR twice because of error).
> 
> Thought I had a little chance because of little ROFR activity on SSR and partially used 2014 points.  Oh well !!!



Oh...bummer!  Better luck with your next one.


----------



## rackle

We were notified today that we passed   We offered to pay closing cost (est $800), $195 fee, and 5/12 '13 MFs (Aug - Dec)

$50-$8,871.25-150-HHI-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/12, passed 9/09


----------



## lodge

congratulations!


----------



## lovin'fl

lodge said:


> congratulations!



 lodge...'member me?
 Congrats Rackle...great deal on HH Aug UY, which we have too.


----------



## rackle

lovin'fl said:


> Congrats Rackle...great deal on HH Aug UY, which we have too.



Thanks!  I can't wait for our points to be loaded so I can book our trip for next year.  I think this wait will be the worst because by the time I have them we'll be cutting it close to the 7 mth window opening up.


----------



## lovin'fl

rackle said:


> Thanks!  I can't wait for our points to be loaded so I can book our trip for next year.  I think this wait will be the worst because by the time I have them we'll be cutting it close to the 7 mth window opening up.



You trying to go next summer?  We are going to book on the 17th for next August...right at the 11 month window, but we only have enough for 4 of the 5 nights in the 2BR and will have to book the 5th night with our OKW points at the 7 month window.  Fingers crossed that it works out.  I will also keep my fingers crossed that this last part moves quickly for you and you get access to those points ASAP..


----------



## rackle

lovin'fl said:


> You trying to go next summer?  We are going to book on the 17th for next August...right at the 11 month window, but we only have enough for 4 of the 5 nights in the 2BR and will have to book the 5th night with our OKW points at the 7 month window.  Fingers crossed that it works out.  I will also keep my fingers crossed that this last part moves quickly for you and you get access to those points ASAP..



DH wanted to go in May, I may push that to June or August because our oldest is in preschool and we generally do Bethany in July.  We're pretty flexible since our girls aren't in "real" school yet.  I know you go EOY, is August your favorite time for HHI?  I'm hoping we'll get our points a little faster because they just have to add them to our existing account this time but I've heard rumors of Fidelity being slower for the closing process.  We're also planning on going to WDW in December 2014, I already have my reminder set to book at 11 months lol.


----------



## kydisneyfans

$71-$11900. 160 points, AKV, 19/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14.
Dec use year.
Sent to ROFR today, Sept 10.


----------



## lovin'fl

rackle said:


> DH wanted to go in May, I may push that to June or August because our oldest is in preschool and we generally do Bethany in July.  We're pretty flexible since our girls aren't in "real" school yet.  I know you go EOY, is August your favorite time for HHI?  I'm hoping we'll get our points a little faster because they just have to add them to our existing account this time but I've heard rumors of Fidelity being slower for the closing process.  We're also planning on going to WDW in December 2014, I already have my reminder set to book at 11 months lol.



We went in July a few years ago (and then added on our HH points) and last year we went to Vero Beach in August.  July at HH was nice and Aug at VB was nice too...but I am wondering about jellyfish at HH in Aug (we didn't notice them at VB).  We used to live in NC and we did a few beach trips in Aug and always liked it...things weren't as busy in Aug and prices were a little better.


----------



## POTCfan

Just found out yesterday that I passed... hope everything else goes smoothly.  Here are the details:

$68.18-$15725-220-AKV-Feb-220(all Banked from '12)/'13, 440(220 Banked from '13)/'14 -sent 8/11, passed 9/9


----------



## RapunzelsGoodMom

RapunzelsGoodMom said:


> Officially in the waiting game after a billion failed offers!  But hey, very happy to be here!
> 
> $68-$12,451-160-AKV-Dec-158 (banked)/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/13
> 
> Good luck to us all in both ROFR and quick closings



Passed yesterday!  On to closing....


----------



## chrisaman

lovin'fl said:


> We went in July a few years ago (and then added on our HH points) and last year we went to Vero Beach in August.  July at HH was nice and Aug at VB was nice too...but I am wondering about jellyfish at HH in Aug (we didn't notice them at VB).  We used to live in NC and we did a few beach trips in Aug and always liked it...things weren't as busy in Aug and prices were a little better.



I have never noticed a problem with jelly fish at Tybee Island which is the next island south ever and I use to go to the beach every weekend. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## rackle

lovin'fl said:


> We went in July a few years ago (and then added on our HH points) and last year we went to Vero Beach in August.  July at HH was nice and Aug at VB was nice too...but I am wondering about jellyfish at HH in Aug (we didn't notice them at VB).  We used to live in NC and we did a few beach trips in Aug and always liked it...things weren't as busy in Aug and prices were a little better.



I was worried about the jellyfish too.  I know Aug & Sep are supposed to be high season and once our youngest starts school I think we're going to aim to go the 2nd or 3rd week of August to avoid crowds but still be before our county goes back to school.


----------



## lovin'fl

chrisaman said:


> I have never noticed a problem with jelly fish at Tybee Island which is the next island south ever and I use to go to the beach every weekend. Shouldn't be a problem.



Went there twice...love love love that place!


----------



## lovin'fl

rackle said:


> I was worried about the jellyfish too.  I know Aug & Sep are supposed to be high season and once our youngest starts school I think *we're going to aim to go the 2nd or 3rd week of August to avoid crowds but still be before our county goes back to school*.



That's what we're doing.  My girls play club softball and play through July so Aug is our family vacation month now.  We like to go as late in Aug as possible as it seems to be less busy.


----------



## sandals1959

AKV 180 points @ $80, February use year.  114 points available 2/2014 and 180 available 2/2015.  Seller to pay closing costs.  This is to add onto 150 points at SSR.  Now for The Wait.


----------



## CPTJAK

Passed ROFR on 9/09-  150 SSR at $63 per point 300 points 2013 and 150 forward,


----------



## timandjanl

CPTJAK said:


> Passed ROFR on 9/09-  150 SSR at $63 per point 300 points 2013 and 150 forward,



Congrats!!


----------



## JAG107

Cptjak you got a great deal! I guess I should pass next week no problem with 200 SSR pts 2013 forward@66/pt. Congratulations!


----------



## fsm8

Welp, I overpaid, but I figure I'll add the info because it will make some people feel good about their purchases .  300 SSR (2 separate 150 pt contracts) $72.  200 pts banked from 2012, plus all points going forward.  Buyer pays fees.  Passed ROFR 9/2.


----------



## MickeyFan612

fsm8 said:


> Welp, I overpaid, but I figure I'll add the info because it will make some people feel good about their purchases .  300 SSR (2 separate 150 pt contracts) $72.  200 pts banked from 2012, plus all points going forward.  Buyer pays fees.  Passed ROFR 9/2.



Still not a bad deal- Congrats!


----------



## Boomboom27

Just passed ROFR- 150 pts for HHI, $54 a point


----------



## rackle

fsm8 said:


> Welp, I overpaid, but I figure I'll add the info because it will make some people feel good about their purchases .  300 SSR (2 separate 150 pt contracts) $72.  200 pts banked from 2012, plus all points going forward.  Buyer pays fees.  Passed ROFR 9/2.



Congrats!  I haven't paid too much attention to SSR but I think that's a great deal since you have 2 smaller contracts and banked points.


----------



## timandjanl

fsm8 said:


> Welp, I overpaid, but I figure I'll add the info because it will make some people feel good about their purchases .  300 SSR (2 separate 150 pt contracts) $72.  200 pts banked from 2012, plus all points going forward.  Buyer pays fees.  Passed ROFR 9/2.



I overpaid too, but we really wanted the contract we out an offer on and even with what we offered we spent much less than we planned to spend and got almost double the points. One more week on my ROFR wait!


----------



## rusafee1183

fsm8 said:


> Welp, I overpaid, but I figure I'll add the info because it will make some people feel good about their purchases .  300 SSR (2 separate 150 pt contracts) $72.  200 pts banked from 2012, plus all points going forward.  Buyer pays fees.  Passed ROFR 9/2.



Meh. Don't worry about it. This thread is a blessing and a curse, because when you're waiting it shows the likelihood of passing but after you pass you start looking at everyone else's deals and really start questioning yourself. 

We 'overpaid' also. I paid $79pp for 125 VWL, but we did it because the market has not seen many VWL points in general let alone with my UY. The plus side was that like yours, it was split into 2 contracts. One for 100 points and one for 25. 

If you're happy with what you got, ignore the rest  But I know how hard that is!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Msmithmd

+1 rusafee. 


Overpaying is $130pp. Both $72 and $79 are great deals. You can drive yourself crazy chasing the absolute bottom of the market. I'd congratulate you in saving over $50pp and call it a day.


----------



## lovin'fl

Msmithmd said:


> +1 rusafee.
> 
> 
> Overpaying is $130pp. Both $72 and $79 are great deals. You can drive yourself crazy chasing the absolute bottom of the market. I'd congratulate you in saving over $50pp and call it a day.



+1...perfectly stated.


----------



## Sparkles816

We're buying at SSR... we signed the contract today, still waiting on Seller, then will be submitted to DVC in next couple of days, then the 30 day countdown begins:

SSR, $60/pt, $13,289.75, 210 points, SSR, April use year, 2014 - 420, 2015 - 210
My above total cost includes $195 Fidelity fee and $494.75 closing; no maint fees until 2014; 2014 points include 210 banked from 2013

Sorry if I'm out of order on the specifics, but I think I covered everything... fingers crossed for a pass!!


----------



## Mickbee

UPDATE:

VB 150 - Feb UY

Offer extended: 7/28
Offer Accepted: 7/28
Sent for ROFR: 7/31
Passed ROFR: 8/27
Closing Docs Received: 9/6
Closing Docs Returned by Buyer: 9/7
Closing Docs Returned by Seller: ??
TSS received Buyer Closing Package & $$: 9/10
TSS received Seller Closing Package: ??
Escrow Closed: 9/14

Record with DVC: est 14-28 days...


----------



## btmunger86

Found out 9/9 that our contract passed ROFR! Yay! 
$80-$17693-200-BWV-Dec-0/'11, 200/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 8/13, passed 9/9 
Seller was asking $90 the week before and lowered to $86. We offered $80 since it was fully loaded and they accepted and it passed.
We are first time DVC members and can't wait to get everything finalized with DVC so we can start planning our first trip with DVC! Love that I can be a part of this forum now!


----------



## jekjones1558

btmunger86 said:


> Found out 9/9 that our contract passed ROFR! Yay!
> $80-$17693-200-BWV-Dec-0/'11, 200/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 8/13, passed 9/9
> Seller was asking $90 the week before and lowered to $86. We offered $80 since it was fully loaded and they accepted and it passed.
> We are first time DVC members and can't wait to get everything finalized with DVC so we can start planning our first trip with DVC! Love that I can be a part of this forum now!



This is a great deal for a loaded contract.  CONGRATS!  What broker did you use?


----------



## btmunger86

jekjones1558 said:


> This is a great deal for a loaded contract.  CONGRATS!  What broker did you use?


We went through Garden Views Realty at Resales DVC! I'm glad to hear you say that we got a good deal, I was starting to wonder if I offered too much. When I made the offer, I thought it was good and then I started to question it when I saw other deals being made.


----------



## Disneymagic09

Hi everyone. I just signed a contract for a resale at SSR - 150 pts - Feb UY - $58 pp - 187 points for February 2014 (37 banked from 2013) Do any of you think this will pass ROFR? Now begins the long wait...


----------



## kenspidey

Disneymagic09 said:


> Hi everyone. I just signed a contract for a resale at SSR - 150 pts - Feb UY - $58 pp - 187 points for February 2014 (37 banked from 2013) Do any of you think this will pass ROFR? Now begins the long wait...



Wow, great contract. Good luck with ROFR. No one can predict what Disney might do


----------



## JAG107

Just passed ROFR, our first add on! SSR 200pts Aug'13-200 '14-200 $66/pt buyer pays cc & '13 MF
Sent to Disney 8/20 pass ROFR 9/16
Now we wait for closing docs! Yay!


----------



## timandjanl

timandjanl said:


> $76-$19,000-250-SSR-Sept-0/'12, 169/'13, 250/'14-sent 8/19



Thanks to the earlier posts I decided to call TSS to see if they had heard anything. Disney also waived our ROFR. Onto closing we go!


----------



## Sparkles816

I posted all my stats earlier on a resale we purchased thru Fidelity... hoping it passes ROFR, but here it is again now that we're fully executed

$60/pt, $12,600, 210 pts, SSR,  April UY, '13 - 210, '14 - 210
Seller to pay '13 MF, Buyer to pay closing costs, Fidelity fee, and '14 MF

Seller executed 9/15, and passed onto Disney today, 9/16, for ROFR, crossing my fingers - this will be our first DVC membership even though we've been to WDW many times... 10/16 can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Mickbee

Mickbee---$110 - $2750 -25 - VWL - Oct -25/'12, 25/'13, 25/'14 - sent 8/24 - passed - 9/16

Passed ROFR today!!


----------



## debedo

debedo --- $92 - $9680 -  100  -  BWV   -  Dec, 100 '13, 100 '14.  Sent 8/26   Passed 9/16   TODAY !!


----------



## francie57

Congrats to all that passed today.  You're giving me hope that maybe we will hear in a week or so since ours went to ROFR on 9/4.  We have two contracts in ROFR at the moment.  One is for 250 BWV points at $85/pt with an Oct UY - all points for 2013 available on 10/1 - no mf until 2014. The second contract is for 160 BWV points at $85/pt with a Mar. use year.  There are 147 points from 2013 and full points on 3/1/14 - no mf until 2014.  Hoping to hear soon so that we can make our reservations for next Aug.


----------



## NicoleLarson

Wow, I guess ROFR was busy today because I just got the email that we passed too!  $88 - $5280 - 60 - AKV - Sept, 7 '12, 0  '13, 60 '14. Sent 8/17 Passed 9/16 TODAY !

I think it might have passed earlier but we had a couple of hiccups.  First contract had the sellers name listed as her maiden and not married, so we had to send in a new contract.  Then just as soon as I sent that one, disney found that the listing was incorrect (it was listed as 7 '13 pts, when actually they were banked '12 points) so another contract sent and then we finally heard today!


----------



## Commish

Just passed ROFR,  VB 495pts Dec'13-449 '14-495 $39/pt buyer pays closing and split '13 MF

Sent to Disney 8/23 pass ROFR 9/16

Here's to 7 month Vacation Planning!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Belle & Ariel said:


> We have bought a 160 point AKV contract through www.***************.
> $76 per point, has 67 2013 points and all future points, June use year.
> We pay closing and MF on remaining 67 points.
> Have signed contract from seller so this one should be good to go!
> 
> Received email they have sent to Disney for ROFR today--about a half hour after we sent signed contract.




We passed ROFR today.


----------



## lovin'fl

Commish said:


> Just passed ROFR,  VB 495pts Dec'13-449 '14-495 $39/pt buyer pays closing and split '13 MF
> 
> Sent to Disney 8/23 pass ROFR 9/16
> 
> Here's to 7 month Vacation Planning!



Wow...$39...my DH sees the VB deals all the time and wants to grab one...and 495 points too.  You have lots of 7 month vacation planning to do, lucky!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Commish

lovin'fl said:


> Wow...$39...my DH sees the VB deals all the time and wants to grab one...and 495 points too.  You have lots of 7 month vacation planning to do, lucky!!!  Congrats!



Exactly! now I need this to close and get the points into my account by December for my July Vacation!


----------



## misskari

200 points - Feb UY - SSR - $74 pp - $14,800 - full 2014 points, seller pays MF and buyer pays closing of $505.

Sent to ROFR on 8/19 & passed on 9/16

Looking back at the others we overpaid (just too excited to haggle I guess) but at least we didn't pay direct prices!!!   SO EXCITED!


----------



## timandjanl

misskari said:


> 200 points - Feb UY - SSR - $74 pp - $14,800 - full 2014 points, seller pays MF and buyer pays closing of $505.
> 
> Sent to ROFR on 8/19 & passed on 9/16
> 
> Looking back at the others we overpaid (just too excited to haggle I guess) but at least we didn't pay direct prices!!!   SO EXCITED!



Don't feel bad. We offered $76 for our SSR. I just didn't want to go through the entire process and lose to ROFR. We found out yesterday we passed. Just focus on the savings from direct. And good luck!


----------



## chrisaman

Just went ROFR

100 points - Dec UY - GCV - $115 pp - $11500+closing - 2013-0 2014-100 2015-100

Wish they would build another DVC in California so the price would go down a bit. Will wait till buy more till this happens to water it down. Hopefully it isn't more than 5 years away


----------



## chrisaman

Disneymagic09 said:


> Hi everyone. I just signed a contract for a resale at SSR - 150 pts - Feb UY - $58 pp - 187 points for February 2014 (37 banked from 2013) Do any of you think this will pass ROFR? Now begins the long wait...



Let us kow what happens  would be interested to see at that low of price.


----------



## hoops1978

My wife and I are new to the boards and we just purchased a resale DVC through the TTS. I thought it was a good deal. SSR-200 points- 81$pp. $16,200. No dues for 2013. 393 points available with 193 to be used before june 2014. Then 200 for 2014 etc. June UY. Sent to ROFR on Saturday, Sept. 14th. We are very excited! What do you all think?


----------



## twinsouvenirs

whoohoo congrats!!!! love loaded contracts


----------



## wrighter

Belle & Ariel said:


> We passed ROFR today.



Congrats!!!  I know you had some trouble out-of-the-gate with your first contract - so nice to know it all worked out in the end.  

Hoping we hear back on ours next week . . .

Keep us posted on when the points actually show up in the system.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

wrighter said:


> Congrats!!!  I know you had some trouble out-of-the-gate with your first contract - so nice to know it all worked out in the end.
> 
> Hoping we hear back on ours next week . . .
> 
> Keep us posted on when the points actually show up in the system.



Thank you!  I saw you posted on here and thought (hoped) you had passed ROFR yesterday too.
Your turn will come soon.


----------



## hardis5

Finally (or at least ROFR behind us).  We've been at this with the same seller since March.

$65-$10400-160-AKV-June-156/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/20, passed 9/16

So now ROFR having been waived, the estoppel, closing documents and the finish (or start).  Anyone have an idea of Disney's time in turning around estoppel documents?


----------



## lovin'fl

Just a reminder to folks to please try and put your info in this form: $65-$10400-160-AKV-June-156/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/20, passed 9/16
actually, this would be even better: hardis5---$65-$10400-160-AKV-June-156/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/20, passed 9/16

...so I can just cut and paste.  Would be very helpful.  Also, the second $ number should be the entire total you are paying (to include closing costs, annual dues and any admin fee).

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## hardis5

You can have ours updated to reflect below (adding all costs).  Thanks.

hardis5---$65-$11335-160-AKV-June-156/'13, 160/'14-sent 8/20, passed 9/16


----------



## elcid3

elcid3 said:


> 8/22 - offer
> 8/27 - came to an agreement
> 8/29 - contract and deposit
> 9/3 - submitted for ROFR
> 
> $36 - $9000 - 250 - VB - Aug- 354/'13 - 250/'14 / Buyer pays closing and Fidelity fee / Seller pays 2013 maintenance



just got word that Disney exercised ROFR and took this one.  at least they did it quickly this time


----------



## francie57

Congrats elcid3!  Our 2 contracts were sent the day after yours so hopefully we will be hearing soon also.  This waiting is killing me and I keep checking but nothing yet.  We have 2 contracts for BW in and hope they both pass - looking forward to booking our trip for next Aug. as soon as we can.


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 9/20

Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Fratthouse

hoops1978 said:


> My wife and I are new to the boards and we just purchased a resale DVC through the TTS. I thought it was a good deal. SSR-200 points- 81$pp. $16,200. No dues for 2013. 393 points available with 193 to be used before june 2014. Then 200 for 2014 etc. June UY. Sent to ROFR on Saturday, Sept. 14th. We are very excited! What do you all think?



Congrats!  We actually just purchased a very similar contract - SSR 240 - $80pp, no dues until 2014 and 480 pts coming 12/1/2013 and full points going forward after that.  I thought it was a great deal, until it suddenly seemed there was a sudden influx of "loaded" contracts (with no dues until 2014) in the few days following our offer being accepted.  I started second guessing our decision, but I think after watching the market for the past 5 months these are a great deal and I need to count myself lucky to have snatched up one of them  Hope your closing goes smoothly

lovin'fl - here's our info:

fratthouse--$80 - $19,750-240-SSR-DEC - 11/12, 480/13, 240/14 - buyer pays closing, seller pays 2013 dues - sent to ROFR 9/19


----------



## Andyman33

As an update to ours we have passed rofr on 9-1-13

And to update our total price (the 2nd number) it is officially---
12,181.30

After closing and points fees


----------



## rackle

cmrdgrs said:


> cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 9/20
> 
> Now the waiting begins...



Good Luck!  I just passed with a similar contract.  Hope you do too!


----------



## rackle

rackle said:


> We were notified today that we passed   We offered to pay closing cost (est $800), $195 fee, and 5/12 '13 MFs (Aug - Dec)
> 
> $50-$8,871.25-150-HHI-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/12, passed 9/09



Our closing costs ended up being slightly lower so our total is $8,699.75.

rackle---$50-$8,699.75-150-HHI-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/12, passed 9/09


----------



## cmrdgrs

Delete


----------



## cmrdgrs

rackle said:


> Our closing costs ended up being slightly lower so our total is $8,699.75.
> 
> rackle---$50-$8,699.75-150-HHI-Aug-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 8/12, passed 9/09



Congratulations rackle!  Your contract gives us hope we will pass ROFR too.  Our contract is very similar to yours.  Aug-HHI-170 all points for 2013/2014.  We paid closing and they paid 2013 MFs.  Expecting the total cost to be $9,435.98 (I was told we will get a credit back at closing for $100 -- we'll see)


----------



## PCMama

cmrdgrs said:
			
		

> Congratulations rackle!  Your contract gives us hope we will pass ROFR too.  Our contract is very similar to yours.  Aug-HHI-170 all points for 2013/2014.  We paid closing and they paid 2013 MFs.  Expecting the total cost to be $9,435.98 (I was told we will get a credit back at closing for $100 -- we'll see)



Good luck with it contract!


----------



## cmrdgrs

PCMama said:


> Good luck with it contract!



Thanks PCMama   DH and I decided to head to HHI instead of Aulani for the next couple of years in July.  I'm still making plans for end of May/early June to be in DL.  Will send you my dates when they are confirmed.  We'll talk soon!


----------



## kmc33

kmc33---$58-$6225-100-HHI-June-163/'13, 100/'14-sent 9/21

I hope I did this correctly, the total includes the closing costs. No annual dues until 2014.  I will update when I hear about ROFR.


----------



## wrighter

wrighter said:


> Please add us to the list of those who have entered ROFR.  Never thought I'd be so glad to say that!  Lol!  Fingers crossed for us.
> 
> $70-$12,777.83-160-AKV-Dec-320/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14, Sent 8/29
> 
> Buyer paid admin fee, closing costs, and '13 MF



Wooo Hooo!  Just received word we passed ROFR!!!  

But wait!  What's this?!  I should receive closing docs in 2-3 weeks?!  That seems like a long time.  Can anyone comment?


----------



## yyykim

$64-$9600-150-SSR-June-150/'12, 150/'13-sent 9/20 buyer pays closing fees.


----------



## lovin'fl

wrighter said:


> Wooo Hooo!  Just received word we passed ROFR!!!
> 
> But wait!  What's this?!  I should receive closing docs in 2-3 weeks?!  That seems like a long time.  Can anyone comment?



Mine have always been a week or 2...but I think things are taking longer these days since the resale market got hot over the past few months.


----------



## pciav

pciav---$75-$14,721.90-180-BWV-April-126/'12, 180/'13, 180/'14-sent 8/26, passed 9/24

Buyer pays 1/2 '13 MF's, closing & Fidelity Admin Fee.  Off to closing now and waiting for a second BWV contract to sign, also Fidelity: $80-$4,195-50-BWV-April-50/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14, No MF's Until 2014, seller pays closing.  Will post final details after ROFR.


----------



## themadds

Submitted on 8/3013, approved 9/25/13 for 166 points @ SSR.


----------



## com_op_2000

Home and Much


----------



## jillgunter

Congrats! We are still waiting.


----------



## MickeyFan612

Congrats


----------



## Fratthouse

Congrats!!  I'm still anxiously waiting.....


----------



## francie57

Congrats,  We are still waiting on 2 contracts that went to ROFR on 9/6. Hoping for an answer next week.  We are trying for BW with a total of 410 points.


----------



## chemnerd09

Forgot to post this but we passed ROFR and actually closed on our contract yesterday. Details of our contract: $82-$6126.00-83-SSR-Feb-0/'13, 83/'14
Can't believe we are officially DVC members now after 10+ years of talking about it.


----------



## sndral

Finally, we have entered the realm of ROFR:

sndral--$71.875-$12,170.63-160-AKV-Dec.-160/12*,160/13,160/14 to ROFR 9/27/13.

*These points are unbanked and likely to have expired by the time we close and get a member number, especially as the sellers are sloooow I accepted their counter offer on 9/5/13, thus it took 22 days to finally get to ROFR.


----------



## Discomom703

Congrats to everyone who passed ROFR!!!


----------



## jowsley

We are now DVC members!  Thank you for running this thread.  It was extremely helpful to us as we were looking at buying into DVC.  We just got our DVC Member Number today and wanted to pass on our details to help others.  

jowsley---$60-$16,077.37-250-AKV-April-106/'13, 250/'14-sent 7/17, passed 8/12


----------



## Belle & Ariel

wrighter said:


> Wooo Hooo!  Just received word we passed ROFR!!!
> 
> But wait!  What's this?!  I should receive closing docs in 2-3 weeks?!  That seems like a long time.  Can anyone comment?



Congrats!!!

Our company said it would be 10 to 14 days to receive closing papers.  We were in WDW last week and received them via email on Thursday which was 9 calendar days.  I sent everything in this morning.

I think there was a backlog early September and maybe things are going quicker now.  

You're getting close


----------



## timandjanl

wrighter said:


> Wooo Hooo!  Just received word we passed ROFR!!!    But wait!  What's this?!  I should receive closing docs in 2-3 weeks?!  That seems like a long time.  Can anyone comment?



We got ours about 10 days after Disney waived ROFR and I sent it all back the next business day. Closing supposed to be 2 weeks from today but they told me earlier if they get everyone's docs back sooner.


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

wildernessfan55--$82.00-$5330.00-65-OKW-Aug-49/13-65/14 to ROFR 9-10 
Hoping for good news tomorrow ??   WDW 42nd Birthday so it would be perfect !


----------



## lawboy2001

lawboy2001---$95 - $16,100 - 160- AUL - Sept - 0/'12 - 16/'13 - 61/'14, sent 9/6, passed 9/30  (SUBSIDIZED DUES)

$15,200 for this stripped subsidized dues contract, plus $900 closing costs.


----------



## themadds

Closing on our contract today!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

Belle & Ariel total cost (second number) is $13,015.22.  AKL passed ROFR 9/17.  Rest of info is already posted--I did not know total until closing papers came.


----------



## Tin

francie57 said:


> Congrats,  We are still waiting on 2 contracts that went to ROFR on 9/6. Hoping for an answer next week.  We are trying for BW with a total of 410 points.



You should hear soon...my BWV contract went to ROFR on 9/5 for 80.00 a point 150 points and passed today 

Interesting though there must have been some low bids that they took this month, I had been on the wait list for direct at BWV and Kathy called and said we have points available now. I passed on those.... good luck!!


----------



## francie57

Tin - both of our BW contracts passed today also.  So excited.  Can't wait for the closing documents to get here on the contract for 250 points.  We also have a contract that passed for 160 points but we can't close until Jan on that since the owner has a trip planned.  The 160 contract also has 147 carryover points for us to use.  Can't wait to book our first trip!!!

Congrats to all of us that passed ROFR today!!


----------



## jillgunter

YAY!! We passed!! Thank you Disney for not taking our next home away from home at least once per year 

The email came today 

jillgunter---$80-$17,350-210-BWV-Oct-10/2013-210/2014-sent 9/3


----------



## wrighter

Belle & Ariel said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Our company said it would be 10 to 14 days to receive closing papers.  We were in WDW last week and received them via email on Thursday which was 9 calendar days.  I sent everything in this morning.
> 
> I think there was a backlog early September and maybe things are going quicker now.
> 
> You're getting close



We received word on Monday, September 23 that we'd passed ROFR.  While they said it would be two to three weeks, we received the closing docs on Thursday, September 26.  We were out of town at the time, so we couldn't return them until Monday, September 30 - they were received at title company on Tuesday, October 1.  So that all happened much quicker than we thought.  Now let's see how long it takes to actually close.  And then the long dreaded wait for points to load.  

One step closer!!


----------



## EEGRAM

EEGRAM said:


> Just sent to ROFR on 9/4
> $62.50-$11428-160-SS-JUN-0/'11, 134/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14-sent 9/4
> 
> Let the nail biting begin.



Found out today that DVD waived ROFR.  Yay, now waiting for Title docs.
So excited.  More points to play with.


----------



## DisMatt

Hey Everyone!  Just heard this morning that I passed ROFR!!!!!
Now the 1-2 week wait for closing documents!  So much waiting!  lol!

Updated:
$100-$10645-100-BLT-April- 168/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 9/5, passed 10/2


----------



## hannahmaesmom

SUPER excited!! Hopefully we are well on our way to being DVC owners!! Contract was sent today for ROFR. Decided to start small, pay cash. We figure we will use at HHI as much as WDW, so we decided to buy there Wish me luck!   $50-$3095-50-HHI-June-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2

Seller to pay 1/2 of closing, buyer fidelity fee


----------



## lovin'fl

hannahmaesmom said:


> SUPER excited!! Hopefully we are well on our way to being DVC owners!! Contract was sent today for ROFR. Decided to start small, pay cash. We figure we will use at HHI as much as WDW, so we decided to buy there Wish me luck!   $50-$3095-50-HHI-June-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2
> 
> Seller to pay 1/2 of closing, buyer fidelity fee



Owner of HH points here...and I was watching that contract.  It is a great deal.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

lowe@massed.net said:


> $98ppt-$14700-150pts-BCV-Oct UY-82/'12 banked points - must be used by 10/1/14, 106/'13, 150/'14 and all points going forward-sent to ROFR 9/3/13
> 
> Seller pays all 2013 dues; buyer pays closing costs.



*passed ROFR on 10/1!*


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs---$100-$25,195-250-VGC-MAR-0/'12,0/'13,155/'14,250/'15-sent 10/3


----------



## elcid3

Disney has ROFR'ed my last two DVC purchase attempts so hopefully third time is the charm...

elcid3---$50-$8,495-150-HHI-April-0/'12, 289/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/3

**one thing to note is that full closing costs for HHI was $800 versus $400-$500 for Florida-based DVC properties (these numbers don't include the $195 Fidelity fee).  I found out it's because they legally have to use an attorney in South Carolina versus a title company.  If I had known this up front my offer probably would have been to split closing costs


----------



## mabarnett

We passed ROFR! SSR $59/pp full 2013 and 115 2012 pts. 300 pts split 2013 fees.


----------



## poodleicious

Final timeline.
July 19 offer and 24th counter accepted.
August 6 contract received, signed, returned and to ROFR on the 7th.
Sept 3 passed ROFR, 4th closing docs received, and 5th mailed docs and funds.  Sept 20 final contract sent to disney.
October 3 received member #.


----------



## murft456

I made an offer of 70 ppt for bwv with 220 ppts dec uy banked from 2012 and all pts from 13,14 mf start 2014 buyer pays closing cost im concerned i should up my price so i dont get ROFRed can anybody give me some advice.


----------



## marie1981

murft456 said:


> I made an offer of 70 ppt for bwv with 220 ppts dec uy banked from 2012 and all pts from 13,14 mf start 2014 buyer pays closing cost im concerned i should up my price so i dont get ROFRed can anybody give me some advice.




Maybe you can have the seller pay for closing cost and you can put a higher price per point ?


----------



## cmrdgrs

murft456 said:


> I made an offer of 70 ppt for bwv with 220 ppts dec uy banked from 2012 and all pts from 13,14 mf start 2014 buyer pays closing cost im concerned i should up my price so i dont get ROFRed can anybody give me some advice.



From looking at recent ROFR data -- I think your contract has a good chance of passing at $70.  Personally, I won't increase the offer.  I do not feel that a couple dollar increase on the price would make a big difference in the ROFR process.  But, that is just my opinion.

Good luck!  It is hard to decide that's for sure!


----------



## agie65

murft456 said:


> I made an offer of 70 ppt for bwv with 220 ppts dec uy banked from 2012 and all pts from 13,14 mf start 2014 buyer pays closing cost im concerned i should up my price so i dont get ROFRed can anybody give me some advice.



Disney will look at all the factors. 2012 pts may not have a value for you because of use year and timing but for disney this is a loaded contract with NO MF. But still never know what they will do.


----------



## elcid3

murft456 said:


> I made an offer of 70 ppt for bwv with 220 ppts dec uy banked from 2012 and all pts from 13,14 mf start 2014 buyer pays closing cost im concerned i should up my price so i dont get ROFRed can anybody give me some advice.



There's ultimately no way of knowing what will pass. Back before in February I got a loaded BWV contract $50 / point. Granted ROFR activity has gotten busier since then but I would just take your chances at $70


----------



## 1153rsmith

Here is our first attempt at DVC.  We will see how it goes.

1153rsmith---$83-$21,340-250-VWL-Aug-250/'13, 250/'14-sent 10/6

Now we wait.


----------



## Disneymagic09

We just found out today that Disney waived ROFR!!! We are beyond excited! Here are the details: 
$58pp-$9347.00-150-SSR-0/'12-0/'13-187/'13-sent 9/16, passed 10/8.


----------



## Disneymagic09

I missed something in all the excitement - We are a February use year.

$58-$9347.00-150-SSR-Feb-0/'12-0/'13-187/'14-sent 9/16, passed 10/8.


----------



## Nabas

Disneymagic09 said:


> We just found out today that Disney waived ROFR!!! We are beyond excited! Here are the details:
> $58pp-$9347.00-150-SSR-0/'12-0/'13-187/'13-sent 9/16, passed 10/8.


Welcome home!


----------



## Sparkles816

We found out today, 10/8, that we passed ROFR

$60, $13,289.75, 210, SSR, April, 210/'13, 210/'14, sent 9/16, passed 10/8

Our next vacation is 8/26/14, can't wait!!


----------



## WILDERNESS FAN 55

WILDERNESS FAN 55 said:


> wildernessfan55--$82.00-$5330.00-65-OKW-Aug-49/13-65/14 to ROFR 9-10
> Hoping for good news tomorrow ??   WDW 42nd Birthday so it would be perfect !



Well they took 28 days but Disney gave in !  This add on contract is officially mine as of 6 minutes ago !!!!  Will make for less worry about having enough points (until I get the itch again)


----------



## francie57

Congrats to all who passed today.  We passed last week on 2 BWV contracts through the TSS.  We just received our closing documents (quicker than the 10 days they stated).  The finish is in site - can't wait to actually get the points so we can book our Aug. 2014 vacation.


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats to all those who passed lately!!


----------



## Mickbee

Mickbee---$87 - $2175 -25 - OKW - Feb -25/'13, 25/'14 - sent 8/26 

Passed today --- 10/8


----------



## GiantsNiners11

I posted this on another board and I figured I would share for anyone who likes data points like me such as price, ROFR windows, etc. Hope it helps someone who was just as crazy as me waiting those 30 days!! I still have two more to go....

I've updated our contract status and *TIMELINE* for anyone who is interested in data points below.

*PASSED ROFR
*100 point VGC - Loaded 200 points - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on banked points - Buyer pays closing costs and admin fee - *$103 per point*
TIMELINE

Offer accepted 9/2
Contracts sent 9/3
Sent to ROFR 9/5
*Passed ROFR 9/30* 

250 point SSR - Loaded 500 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs - *$59.90 per point *
TIMELINE

Offer accepted 9/7
Contracts sent 9/8
Sent to ROFR 9/13
*Passed ROFR 10/8* 

*AWAITING ROFR
*250 point AKV - Loaded 500 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs and admin fee - *$67 per point*
TIMELINE

Offer accepted 9/24
Contracts sent 9/24
Sent to ROFR 9/25

180 point SSR - Loaded 180 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs - *$55 per point*
TIMELINE

Offer accepted 9/7
Contracts sent 9/8
Sent to ROFR 9/18 _(grr....lazy seller)_

*Why VGC, SSR, and AKV?
*
We will need the booking window at AKV for *1-bedroom and 2-bedroom Value Rooms* at Jambo House. It's also our favorite DVC resort at WDW.

We will need the booking window at SSR for *Treehouse Villas* in the summer at least EOY.

On non-Treehouse Villa Years, we will use our SSR points to bank or to book short stays to experience *BCV, BLT, VWL, and OKW* at the 7-month window.

We will need the VGC points for 11-month window *Studio* and *1-bedrooms* on 3-day weekends and June trips annually. Any leftover points here will always be banked and not used on other resorts since they are our "expensive" points and we want to use them at VGC only.

 My DW (28) and I (29) are only interested in contracts expiring in 2054 or later. While we will stay at BCV, WL, etc....2042 is just too close for comfort.


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Found out we passed yesterday!

$59.90-250-SSR-Dec-500/'13-250/'14-sent 9/9, passed 10/8.

Seller paid all MF's on 2012 and 2013 points (500 loaded free points was what made this extra sweet!) and seller paid all closing costs. I'm so excited that it passed!!


----------



## jekjones1558

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Found out we passed yesterday!
> 
> $59.90-250-SSR-Dec-500/'13-250/'14-sent 9/9, passed 10/8.
> 
> Seller paid all MF's on 2012 and 2013 points (500 loaded free points was what made this extra sweet!) and seller paid all closing costs. I'm so excited that it passed!!



You got the deal of the century!  Congrats!


----------



## Msmithmd

jekjones1558 said:


> You got the deal of the century!  Congrats!


  Lol no, but maybe deal of the quarter. Lots of us got similarly loaded contracts less than two years ago, in the low 50's or even high 40's- multiple contracts closed at multiple on-site WDW resorts. Oh how quickly the market changes.   

For current market though- great contract!


----------



## LKMang

Just found out we passed ROFR! 

LKMang---$81-$13485-160-AKV-Feb-46/holding (use by 2/1/14), 6/banked (use by 2/1/15), 160/'14  (sent to ROFR 9/3/13)

So excited that this is finally happening!!  We have rented points many times and can't wait for our first stay as owners!!


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Msmithmd said:


> Lol no, but maybe deal of the quarter. Lots of us got similarly loaded contracts less than two years ago, in the low 50's or even high 40's- multiple contracts closed at multiple on-site WDW resorts. Oh how quickly the market changes.
> 
> For current market though- great contract!



#humblebrag


----------



## DougEMG

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Found out we passed yesterday!
> 
> $59.90-250-SSR-Dec-500/'13-250/'14-sent 9/9, passed 10/8.
> 
> Seller paid all MF's on 2012 and 2013 points (500 loaded free points was what made this extra sweet!) and seller paid all closing costs. I'm so excited that it passed!!



Great price, congrats


----------



## Annielkd22222

GiantsNiners11 said:


> Found out we passed yesterday!
> 
> $59.90-250-SSR-Dec-500/'13-250/'14-sent 9/9, passed 10/8.
> 
> Seller paid all MF's on 2012 and 2013 points (500 loaded free points was what made this extra sweet!) and seller paid all closing costs. I'm so excited that it passed!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Skrutti

Today we found out that we passed ROFR
skrutti---$95-$7973-75-BCV-FEB- 75/'12, 75/'13, 75/'14-sent 9/6


----------



## Annielkd22222

Skrutti said:


> Today we found out that we passed ROFR
> skrutti---$95-$7973-75-BCV-FEB- 75/'12, 75/'13, 75/'14-sent 9/6



Congratulations!


----------



## Halle

GiantsNiners11 said:


> I posted this on another board and I figured I would share for anyone who likes data points like me such as price, ROFR windows, etc. Hope it helps someone who was just as crazy as me waiting those 30 days!! I still have two more to go....
> 
> I've updated our contract status and *TIMELINE* for anyone who is interested in data points below.
> 
> *PASSED ROFR
> *100 point VGC - Loaded 200 points - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on banked points - Buyer pays closing costs and admin fee - *$103 per point*
> TIMELINE
> 
> Offer accepted 9/2
> Contracts sent 9/3
> Sent to ROFR 9/5
> *Passed ROFR 9/30*
> 
> 250 point SSR - Loaded 500 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs - *$59.90 per point *
> TIMELINE
> 
> Offer accepted 9/7
> Contracts sent 9/8
> Sent to ROFR 9/13
> *Passed ROFR 10/8*
> 
> *AWAITING ROFR
> *250 point AKV - Loaded 500 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs and admin fee - *$67 per point*
> TIMELINE
> 
> Offer accepted 9/24
> Contracts sent 9/24
> Sent to ROFR 9/25
> 
> 180 point SSR - Loaded 180 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs - *$55 per point*
> TIMELINE
> 
> Offer accepted 9/7
> Contracts sent 9/8
> Sent to ROFR 9/18 _(grr....lazy seller)_
> 
> *Why VGC, SSR, and AKV?
> *
> We will need the booking window at AKV for *1-bedroom and 2-bedroom Value Rooms* at Jambo House. It's also our favorite DVC resort at WDW.
> 
> We will need the booking window at SSR for *Treehouse Villas* in the summer at least EOY.
> 
> On non-Treehouse Villa Years, we will use our SSR points to bank or to book short stays to experience *BCV, BLT, VWL, and OKW* at the 7-month window.
> 
> We will need the VGC points for 11-month window *Studio* and *1-bedrooms* on 3-day weekends and June trips annually. Any leftover points here will always be banked and not used on other resorts since they are our "expensive" points and we want to use them at VGC only.
> 
> My DW (28) and I (29) are only interested in contracts expiring in 2054 or later. While we will stay at BCV, WL, etc....2042 is just too close for comfort.



Congrats!  Who did you buy through?


----------



## Fratthouse

You got some crazy good contracts!  Makes me think I overpaid on my loaded SSR contract (still waiting to hear ROFR, but this definitely gives me confidence we will pass).  Enjoy all your new points!


----------



## Iamthequeen

We are still waiting to hear 

Iamthequeen---$87-$13,480-0-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/9 still waiting.


----------



## devonsmommy

We passed!

$101-$16,685-160-BLT-Aug-205/'13, 144/'14, 160/'15-sent 9/3-passed 10/1


----------



## MDdriver

Just found out my second contract was sent for ROFR today. Once again the waiting starts.

$95pp-$23750-250-BLT-FEB-250/'12-0/'13-500/'14-all points after


----------



## francie57

Iamthequeen - I don't think you will have a problem passing ROFR since our 2 contracts passed and both were for $85/pt at the BW.


----------



## kydisneyfans

kydisneyfans said:


> $71-$11900. 160 points, AKV, 19/'12, 160/'13, 160/'14.
> Dec use year.
> Sent to ROFR today, Sept 10.



Found out last Tuesday while vacationing at Disney that this has passed. The closing documents were emailed to us Friday, will be sending funds and the completed contract tomorrow. 

Feels good to be owners.


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Found out today that our third contract in ROFR passed!

180 point SSR - Loaded 180 points free - Seller pays Maintenance Fees on all points, Seller pays closing costs - *$55 per point / $9900*
TIMELINE

Offer accepted 9/7
Contracts sent 9/8
Sent to ROFR 9/18 _(grr....lazy seller)_
*Passed ROFR 10/14* 

We are still waiting on our loaded 250 AKV contract which hopefully will pass next Tuesday. 

The wait is killing us....just want to get to that reservation status!!


----------



## djohn06

$44pp-$7,195-150-HHI-DEC-12-0/'13-260/'14-all points after
$68pp-$13,795-200-AKL-DEC-12-7/13-400/14- all points after


----------



## kmc33

kmc33 said:


> _Updated_
> kmc33---$58-$6225-100-HHI-June-63/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 9/21, passed 10/15


  Got an email today that Disney waived their right to purchase our contract!!  It also said that we should receive closing docs in about 10 days!


----------



## Annielkd22222

Great! congratulations!


----------



## disneycoroner

Found out this week we got the ROFR waiver and sent out docs and funds yesterday.  Very happy!! 

Here's the scoop..

BWV - June UY - 350pts - $65pp -  '13-350, '14-350 - All fees split.

---- Super thanks to the sellers for this deal!

Cheers&Ears!

Jon


----------



## chas013

just got word  passed rofr. On my way! 100 points
Happy happy happy!


----------



## Annielkd22222

chas013 said:


> just got word  passed rofr. On my way! 100 points
> Happy happy happy!



Yeah....you!


----------



## kenly777

disneycoroner said:


> Found out this week we got the ROFR waiver and sent out docs and funds yesterday.  Very happy!!  Here's the scoop..  BWV - June UY - 350pts - $65pp -  '13-350, '14-350 - All fees split.  ---- Super thanks to the sellers for this deal!  Cheers&Ears!  Jon



Great deal! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs said:


> cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 9/20
> 
> Now the waiting begins...



Updating my timeline.  cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 10/02

Found out today that my contract did not go to ROFR on 9/20 (as I was told) it actually went on 10/2


----------



## DisneyDenis

DisneyDenis---$65.625-$11509-160-SSR-DEC-14/'12,160/'13,160/'14-sent 9/25, passed 10/14/2013.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

DisneyDenis said:


> DisneyDenis---$65.625-$11509-160-SSR-DEC-14/'12,160/'13,160/'14-sent 9/25, passed 10/14/2013.




wow, that was quick!  congrats!


----------



## jcs0015

Just noticed that the recently passed ROFR are all up in the $95/point range.  Hope my lower offer slips through


----------



## Annielkd22222

jcs0015 said:


> Just noticed that the recently passed ROFR are all up in the $95/point range.  Hope my lower offer slips through



Wow.....I wish you luck...I wouldn't think it would.


----------



## sndral

sndral said:


> Finally, we have entered the realm of ROFR:
> 
> sndral--$71.875-$12,170.63-160-AKV-Dec.-160/12*,160/13,160/14 to ROFR 9/27/13.
> 
> *These points are unbanked and likely to have expired by the time we close and get a member number, especially as the sellers are sloooow I accepted their counter offer on 9/5/13, thus it took 22 days to finally get to ROFR.



Got word today - passed. On to closing.


----------



## Silver19

Well, we are back in the game.  

Funny how things work.  We bid $77 on a 150 point BWV contract listed at $85 and were turned down last week.  Then we bid $75 on a 100 pointer yesterday and were outbid to $78, so we walked away.  But we reached agreement today on a third:

BWV / 30 pts / March / all 2013 points and forward / $70pp / $2700 total cost.  

We're paying $600 in closing costs, thus the elevated total price ($90 per point) despite the $70pp price.  

Will update when it's sent to ROFR.


----------



## Tabologist

I just started my journey towards becoming a DVC member. We're not planning our first trip until the summer of 2015 but I'm super excited to get through the ROFR and make it official. I can't wait to stay in the treehouses!

Tabologist---$75-200-SSR-Dec-130/'13-200/'14 - sent 10/24


----------



## agie65

Silver19 said:


> Well, we are back in the game.  Funny how things work.  We bid $77 on a 150 point BWV contract listed at $85 and were turned down last week.  Then we bid $75 on a 100 pointer yesterday and were outbid to $78, so we walked away.  But we reached agreement today on a third:  BWV / 30 pts / March / all 2013 points and forward / $70pp / $2700 total cost.  We're paying $600 in closing costs, thus the elevated total price ($90 per point) despite the $70pp price.  Will update when it's sent to ROFR.



 $600 closing cost for $2700 transection seems high, can I ask who is the closing company?


----------



## Annielkd22222

agie65 said:


> $600 closing cost for $2700 transection seems high, can I ask who is the closing company?



That really does sound high.....I think my buyer had the same amount for a 22o point contract.


----------



## lovin'fl

Been really busy...will update next week.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Impatiently waiting...

disneygirlinnj---$100-$20590-200-BLT-Jun-0/'11, 162/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/12


----------



## Annielkd22222

disneygirlinnj said:


> Impatiently waiting...
> 
> disneygirlinnj---$100-$20590-200-BLT-Jun-0/'11, 162/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/12



The one I sold was sent on the 17th, they told me a month.   Mine wasn't as loaded and 2 dollars less..hope it goes through!


----------



## Silver19

agie65 said:


> $600 closing cost for $2700 transection seems high, can I ask who is the closing company?



The one that charges the $195 administrative fee atop the $400 in closing costs.    Bummer, I know, but I'm happy getting 30 BWV points at an aggregate total cost of $2700.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Annielkd22222 said:


> The one I sold was sent on the 17th, they told me a month.   Mine wasn't as loaded and 2 dollars less..hope it goes through!




Thank you!


----------



## 6bowmans

6bowmans---$72-$14,600-200-SSR-Sep-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 10/27


----------



## GiantsNiners11

VGC - $105pp, $13125, 125pts, 125/'14, 125/'15 Sent 10/24

Last one passed at $103 pp last month, so hoping this should be an easy wait. Nope...nevermind, it never is.


----------



## SNYDERS

We went to ROFR this morning... Fingers crossed add on to. SSR...


----------



## lovin'fl

Updated....but need more info from Chas013, Silver19 (sent date) and SNYDERS if you want to be added to the list.  If I left anyone else off or got any info wrong, please let me know.

Congrats to all who passed and good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## Silver19

I'll update my ROFR submission date later this week. I believe it's being sent to ROFR within a day or two. The contract was signed.


----------



## hannahmaesmom

hannahmaesmom said:


> SUPER excited!! Hopefully we are well on our way to being DVC owners!! Contract was sent today for ROFR. Decided to start small, pay cash. We figure we will use at HHI as much as WDW, so we decided to buy there Wish me luck!   $50-$3095-50-HHI-June-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2  Seller to pay 1/2 of closing, buyer fidelity fee



Just heard back from Fidelity.. Disney waived ROFR!! Now the wait for closing paperwork begins...


----------



## pciav

pciav---$80-$4,195-50-BWV-April-50/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2, passed 10/28

No MF's Until 2014, Seller Pays Closing, Buyer Pays Fidelity Admin Fee


----------



## 1153rsmith

1153rsmith said:


> Here is our first attempt at DVC.  We will see how it goes.
> 
> 1153rsmith---$83-$21,340-250-VWL-Aug-250/'13, 250/'14-sent 10/6
> 
> Now we wait.



Passed ROFR 10/28.  

Now it's time to write the check.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

hannahmaesmom said:


> Just heard back from Fidelity.. Disney waived ROFR!! Now the wait for closing paperwork begins...





pciav said:


> pciav---$80-$4,195-50-BWV-April-50/'12, 0/'13, 50/'14-sent 10/2, passed 10/28
> 
> No MF's Until 2014, Seller Pays Closing, Buyer Pays Fidelity Admin Fee





1153rsmith said:


> Passed ROFR 10/28.
> 
> Now it's time to write the check.



Congrats!  With the looks of things from you guys, I MIGHT pass next week!!!


----------



## Disneyepcot

Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29

The 73/'12 pts were banked.


----------



## lovin'fl

Disneyepcot said:


> Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29
> 
> The 73/'12 pts were banked.



Sweet...I'd LOVE this contract!!!!  Good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## mickeyMike50

I'm sorry guys new to the site. I just need one question answered. If u buy a resale r u essentially taking over the purchased contract nd its now in your name? Does disney treat u as if u bought direct?


----------



## lovin'fl

mickeyMike50 said:


> I'm sorry guys new to the site. I just need one question answered. If u buy a resale r u essentially taking over the purchased contract nd its now in your name? Does disney treat u as if u bought direct?



There are other...better threads to read about this, but basically there are some things you lose when buying resale.  You are a DVC member and you do take over that contract.  But you cannot use those points for cruises, concierge collection or regular Disney resorts...you can use those points for all DVC properties and trade into RCI.  Most folks feel that those things you'd lose are not the best use of points anyway.  For example, it takes a boat load (pun...LOL) of points to book just one person on a Disney cruise.  It's more cost effective to rent your points out for $12-14pp and use that cash to pay for the cruise.


----------



## lodge

It's posts like this^ that make you go "hmmm".... New plan in the works! Gracias!


----------



## prune1977

The wait begins for us.

$67-$21,992-300-OKW-OCT-0/'11, 0/'12,557/'13, 300/'14-sent 11-4-2014
Buyer and seller split closing cost, buyer responsible for all mf.


----------



## sndral

Good luck.


----------



## lovin'fl

lodge said:


> It's posts like this^ that make you go "hmmm".... New plan in the works! Gracias!



De nada!!


----------



## wbutter

Just went to ROFL today 10/30 on my first attempt at being an owner. 

Wbutter--$66.70-$8671-130-SSR-Aug-130/'13, 130/'14

No MFs until 2014, seller paid closing,  I pay admin fee. 

Think I got a fair deal, Let's hope it passes.


----------



## SNYDERS

$60.00-$7500.00-125-SSR March 125/13 125/14sent to ROFR 10/28 buyer pays closing and fees


----------



## JessLCH

wbutter said:


> Just went to ROFL today 10/30 on my first attempt at being an owner.
> 
> Wbutter--$66.70-$8671-130-SSR-Aug-130/'13, 130/'14
> 
> No MFs until 2014, seller paid closing,  I pay admin fee.
> 
> Think I got a fair deal, Let's hope it passes.



I am ROFL that you went to ROFL and not ROFR!  Good luck either way.


----------



## Iamthequeen

Iamthequeen said:


> We are still waiting to hear
> 
> Iamthequeen---$87-$13,480-0-BWV-Sept-150/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/9 still waiting.



We are hoping to hear something in the next week or so.  I'm figuring that if Disney wanted the contract they would have exercised their ROFR already .  I'm just anxious to start planning our next trip!


----------



## Annielkd22222

Iamthequeen said:


> We are hoping to hear something in the next week or so.  I'm figuring that if Disney wanted the contract they would have exercised their ROFR already .  I'm just anxious to start planning our next trip!



I heard that when Disney does take the property they contact the seller directly, and usually around 2 weeks.....so you might be all set!


----------



## GiantsNiners11

passed ROFR

GiantsNiners11---$67-$17000-250-AKV-Dec-500/'13, 250/'14-sent 9/25 Seller paid MF/closing and added $200 credit for admin fee (which ended up getting waived, so got to keep the credit).


----------



## SNYDERS

Just curious -  shortest time to wait and longest wait?    I scrolled through and it looks like 3 weeks for shortest.... Dream last night we didn't pass lol my mind is playing tricks...


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Iamthequeen said:


> We are hoping to hear something in the next week or so.  I'm figuring that if Disney wanted the contract they would have exercised their ROFR already .  I'm just anxious to start planning our next trip!




Yup, I have a feeling you'll hear next week, and crossing my fingers that I do too.  From either this board or another (I can't remember!), it seems that it takes 4 Tuesdays from when the ROFR was sent, sometimes even Monday.  

So if yours was sent on Oct 9th (Wednesday) and mine was sent Oct 12th (Saturday), we'll both hear on Nov 5th (Tuesday).

Can we all do a good luck dance??


----------



## Iamthequeen

disneygirlinnj said:


> Yup, I have a feeling you'll hear next week, and crossing my fingers that I do too.  From either this board or another (I can't remember!), it seems that it takes 4 Tuesdays from when the ROFR was sent, sometimes even Monday.
> 
> So if yours was sent on Oct 9th (Wednesday) and mine was sent Oct 12th (Saturday), we'll both hear on Nov 5th (Tuesday).
> 
> Can we all do a good luck dance??



I'm right there with you!  Here's hoping for good news on Tuesday!


----------



## Debbie Jean

Posting this on a small contract I sold through TTS.

$110-$5500-50-BWV-Sept.-0/'13, 50/'14-sent 9/5, passed ROFR 10/7, closed 10/24 Seller paid MF for 2013, Buyer paid closing fee.


----------



## glamdring269

$74-$6385-75-VWL - Oct-0/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15-offer accepted 11-3-2014, sent 11-5-2014

(explanation of total $ - $74/point, buyer pays closing and '14 maint fees.)

Should be sent out for ROFR this week.


----------



## debedo

we just got our membership number in our Welcome letter so let the planning begin!  It will take another couple of weeks to get the actual card.   Called the 800 number, waited about 5 minutes and booked 6 days at Boardwalk.   This whole process worked out so smoothly.   We are official DVC Members !!!!


----------



## lovin'fl

glamdring269 said:


> $74-$6385-75-VWL - Oct-0/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15-accepted 11-3-2014
> 
> (explanation of total $ - $74/point, buyer pays closing and '14 maint fees.)



accepted mean passed ROFR or offer accepted?  what date did it go to ROFR?


----------



## lovin'fl

debedo said:


> we just got our membership number in our Welcome letter so let the planning begin!  It will take another couple of weeks to get the actual card.   Called the 800 number, waited about 5 minutes and booked 6 days at Boardwalk.   This whole process worked out so smoothly.   We are official DVC Members !!!!



Congrats and Welcome Home!!!!!!!


----------



## VickiAtSea

$77-$12,005-150-BWV-Dec-10/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15 - sent 11/1

(explanation of total $ - $77/point, buyer pays $455 closing and '14 maint fees. Maint fees not included in total.)


----------



## glamdring269

lovin'fl said:


> accepted mean passed ROFR or offer accepted?  what date did it go to ROFR?



Offer accepted.  I'll update for clarity!


----------



## darbry

Darbry---$65-$11,084?-160-AKV-Dec-120/'12, 320/'13, 160/'14-sent 10/11, passed 11/4
Trying to guess on total. Will update tonight if wrong. Woohoo! Now she said that I have a 2-3 week wait before I hear from title company. The 160 banked points this year will go to waste but was able to have the other 160 banked for next years use. We are paying all closing costs and No Maint fees till 2014. I didn't want to post it on here earlier and jinx myself!! Lol


----------



## wbutter

darbry said:
			
		

> Darbry---$65-$11,084?-160-AKV-Dec-120/'12, 320/'13, 160/'14-sent 10/11, passed 11/4
> Trying to guess on total. Will update tonight if wrong. Woohoo! Now she said that I have a 2-3 week wait before I hear from title company. The 160 banked points this year will go to waste but was able to have the other 160 banked for next years use. We are paying all closing costs and No Maint fees till 2014. I didn't want to post it on here earlier and jinx myself!! Lol



Fantastic deal.   Enjoy!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

disneygirlinnj said:


> Impatiently waiting...  disneygirlinnj---$100-$20590-200-BLT-Jun-0/'11, 162/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/12



Just heard! Disney waived their ROFR!!

Disneygirlinnj---$100-$20590-200-BLT-Jun-0/'11, 162/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/12-waived 11/4

Seller pays 2013 MF, buyer pays 2014 MF, $590 closing costs


----------



## Iamthequeen

I also just received notice that Disney waived ROFR!  Now comes the waiting for closing documents.....

YAHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Disney Mom Dani

Whoo Hoo! Disney just waived ROFR on our AKV purchase! SO excited!


----------



## steelersforlife24

Hello everyone!

We are in process of purchasing DVC for the first time.  We are going for 50 points SSR 70 per point + Closing costs = 4100.  It was sent to Disney 10/23rd so we will be waiting for that Nov 18th week and crossing our fingers the entire way.  Great info on the 2nd week is when seller hears if Disney is going to exercise ROFR.  So If we don't hear from them this week we should be in the clear. (Again fingers crossed)


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs said:


> cmrdgrs---$100-$25,195-250-VGC-MAR-0/'12,0/'13,155/'14,250/'15-sent 10/3





Found out today that we pass ROFR on our VGC contract.
Sent to ROFR on 10/3 - Notified that we passed ROFR 11/5
Fidelity Contract


----------



## papadisney1

Our first DVC contract was just sent to Disney on Friday (fingers are crossed)

We went through Fidelity and they have been great to work with thus far


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats on all the passing this week!!!  Yay!!!

Papa- sweet price on BCV...congrats and good luck!


----------



## pciav

pciav---$81-$16,200-200-BWV-April- 101/'13, 200/'14-sent 10/7, passed 11/5

No MF's Until 2014, Seller Pays Closing.


----------



## Disneyepcot

Disneyepcot said:


> Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29
> 
> The 73/'12 pts were banked.




Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29- passed 11/5

 Doesn't this set some kinda record?   

The original buyer backed out and we were the first on the standby list.  Perhaps the contract was already on Disney's desk. g

Now we wait about 2 weeks for the email with the final documents from the closing company.


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Just a quick note for the OP keeping up the list, I'm actually on the list twice accidentally.  My 'pending' info never was removed after ROFR was approved yesterday.  Thanks!


----------



## MickeyFan612

Disneyepcot said:


> Disneyepcot---$90-$7602-80-BWV-Aug-73/'12,80/'13,80/'14,80/'15 sent 10/29- passed 11/5
> 
> Doesn't this set some kinda record?
> 
> The original buyer backed out and we were the first on the standby list.  Perhaps the contract was already on Disney's desk. g
> 
> Now we wait about 2 weeks for the email with the final documents from the closing company.



Wow that was super fast- don't think I've heard of one passing that quickly!!!  Not a bad deal for a loaded small contract either!


----------



## murft456

$70.00-$15,400-220BWV-Dec-440/'13, 220'14-sent 10/8, passed ROFR 11/5 
 Seller paid MF for 2013, Buyer paid closing fee


----------



## glamdring269

glamdring269 said:


> $74-$6385-75-VWL - Oct-0/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15--*sent 11-5-2014*
> 
> (explanation of total $ - $74/point, buyer pays closing and '14 maint fees.)
> 
> Should be sent out for ROFR this week.



Contracts signed, sent to ROFR today.  Cross your fingers.


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs said:


> cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 9/20
> 
> Now the waiting begins...



I was notified yesterday via VM that we passed ROFR.  Now my new waiting period begins.

cmrdgrs---$50-$9,435.98-170-HHI-Aug-0/'12,170/'13,170/'14-sent 10/2, passed 11/5


----------



## tmavery

$95-$19,279-200-BLT-Sept- 168/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/6

Going to ROFR today.  Hopefully we can close the first week of Jan and I can get those '12 points out for rent, as we will not be able to use them before they expire.


----------



## Silver19

Silver19 said:


> Well, we are back in the game.
> 
> 
> BWV / 30 pts / March / all 2013 points and forward / $70pp / $2700 total cost.  We pay $195 admin fee and ~ $400 in closing costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Will update when it's sent to ROFR.



Well, this contract went to ROFR today, 11/6.  Not sure why it was delayed but whatever, it's a decent contract.


----------



## mvndvm

$77-$8340-100-April-BWV-100/'13-100/'14-100/'15 - submitted 11/7


----------



## Andyman33

Woohoo!! Off to rofr again!!

BLT - 94/pt - 160 pts - 16200 - '13/17  '14/156  '15/160 - sent 11/7


----------



## maburke

steelersforlife24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are in process of purchasing DVC for the first time.  We are going for 50 points SSR 70 per point + Closing costs = 4100.  It was sent to Disney 10/23rd so we will be waiting for that Nov 18th week and crossing our fingers the entire way.  Great info on the 2nd week is when seller hears if Disney is going to exercise ROFR.  So If we don't hear from them this week we should be in the clear. (Again fingers crossed)



Absolutely no guarantee of that.  People have had contracts taken right up to 30 days, and beyond.  No news is not bad news, but it's not good news until you hear good news.  But good  luck!


----------



## griergirl2

81-$22,674-BWV-270-DEC/13-540-Dec/14-270. Went to ROFR 11/5. Hoping we pass!


----------



## jcs0015

jcs0015 --- $90-$4,500-50-AUL-Sept-0/12,50/13,50/14- Sent 10/18 - passed 11/11.

*Here's the full details:*
Buyer paid Admin Fee $195
Buyer/Seller split Closing costs Approx. $450 _(Yes, Hawaii closing costs are much higher than Florida's)_
Buyer pays MF for '13

*Total Cost to Buyer* = 4,500 + 195 + 225 + 238 = $5,158


----------



## MDdriver

Just kind of curious as to the time frame. This is the my second contract. I know it take about 30 days to hear from Disney for ROFR. Supposedly my contract was submitted to Disney on the 14th of Oct. I am thinking I should hear something this week, one way or the other.  Am I correct in my thinking, or could it take another week?  Thanks


----------



## MDdriver

I just got a phone call informing me that I passed ROFR. I have to amend the details slightly because I did not add the closing cost or the admin fee when I posted it before.

$95-24,580-BLT-250-Feb-250/'12-500/'14-250/'15--sent 10/14 - passed 11/11


----------



## SFlaDisneyfans

MDdriver said:
			
		

> I just got a phone call informing me that I passed ROFR. I have to amend the details slightly because I did not add the closing cost or the admin fee when I posted it before.
> 
> $95-24,580-BLT-250-Feb-250/'12-500/'14-250/'15--sent 10/14 - passed 11/11



Congrats


----------



## Belle091507

Belle091507.   $65-$7125-100 OKW-March-0/'12,100/'13,200/'14,100/'15 sent 11/12

Buyer payed closing (+195$)


----------



## Annielkd22222

The contract I am selling passed ROFR, but I am not sure I should post here....but I am very excited.   I sold 220 points at BLT for 98 a point.


----------



## tanjiers

May I inquire as to why you sold????


----------



## Annielkd22222

This is going to sound lame....but my disability has gotten to the point that I can't drive as easily from Connecticut.....and with them changing the GAP I would never get to do anything.   Although I love Disney....I just can't do it anymore.  I didn't anticipate getting RA and bought before I knew.


----------



## forever681

forever681---$61-$7320-120-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 120/'14-sent 11/12

First time, hoping it will go through.


----------



## morgan729

BLT 160  June $99 pt/ $15,840 '12 16 Pts; '14 320 ( banked '13 plus '14), buyer pays closing, submitted  for ROFR 11/8


----------



## Casemily

Casemily---$80-$8,425-100-OKW(exp 2057)-sept-60/'13, 100/'14-sent 11/18


----------



## lovin'fl

Annielkd22222 said:


> The contract I am selling passed ROFR, but I am not sure I should post here....but I am very excited.   I sold 220 points at BLT for 98 a point.



If you post the details I will put it on the list (page 1).  Sorry you had to sell but glad it went through ROFR and is onto closing (hope that goes quick for you so you can get that nice check).


----------



## 6bowmans

6bowmans said:


> 6bowmans---$72-$14,600-200-SSR-Sep-111/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 10/27



Passed 11/18


----------



## steelersforlife24

steelersforlife24 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We are in process of purchasing DVC for the first time.  We are going for 50 points SSR 70 per point + Closing costs = 4100.  It was sent to Disney 10/23rd so we will be waiting for that Nov 18th week and crossing our fingers the entire way.  Great info on the 2nd week is when seller hears if Disney is going to exercise ROFR.  So If we don't hear from them this week we should be in the clear. (Again fingers crossed)



Heard via email from fidelity last night that we have passed ROFR!! Yeah!!

Current timeline:
Oct 14th We made an offer and it was accepted.
Oct 17th We received contract and signed/emailed back.
Oct 18th Seller signed contract and mailed it back.
Oct 23rd Received executed contract and Credit Card billed 1,000 deposit.
Oct 23rd Sent to Disney for ROFR
Nov 18th Passed ROFR !!!!
Waiting for closing docs.......


----------



## SNYDERS

Congrats... Fidelity sent ours on 10/28 so ours should be shortly for us too....


----------



## Tabologist

Woo hoo!!

Tabologist---$75-200-SSR-Dec-130/'13-200/'14 - sent 10/24 - passed 11/19


----------



## GiantsNiners11

GiantsNiners11 said:


> VGC - $105pp, $13125, 125pts, 125/'14, 125/'15 Sent 10/24
> 
> Last one passed at $103 pp last month, so hoping this should be an easy wait. Nope...nevermind, it never is.



Passed!


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64---$88-$14,790-160-BLT-Sep--4/'12-47/'13-160/'14-sent 11/20

seller pays MF on all points currently available
buyer pays 2014 MF at closing

sent to Disney for ROFR today


----------



## Maverick

We are three-year long time DVC wannabes / lurkers and have finally decided to purchase DVC.  It's finally time to be 'Welcomed Home'.



I realize we would have saved quite a bit on the initial contract if we purchased last year compared to current resale values, so we're losing some meaningful dollars there.  But...  In the end, the purchase price remains just a fraction of the total ownership cost.  

Based on review of all resorts, point charts, location, UY and personal preference, the following offer for a BWV contract was accepted today and we are awaiting it being sent to ROFR.

Maverick ---$81-$13531-150-BWV-Apr 0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/(tbd)

Given the amount of time we've been reading and learning and following along on our DVC journey, the only thing I can say with 100% certainty related to us becoming DVC owners is we will never have buyer's remorse.  Ever.  



Mav


----------



## jasonv1

jasonv1 ---$68-$10200-150-VWL-Aug 24/'13 -300/'14-sent 11/(tbd)

Seller pays MF on all points currently available
Buyer pays 2014 MF at closing

After a recent WDW trip I decided to change things up a bit from our normal family vacation pastime (cruising, though not Disney due to cost of 7 days during the summer). Normally cruise 2-3 times a year, now will insert a WDW trip every 12-24 months.

No issues with OKW and SSR, I just wanted something near a park. It was between this and BWV and possibly AKL, but the $/point and point amount was good (wanted a smaller contract to start) so I took the plunge. When I look to add more (probably next year this time, unless a deal too good to lose pops up) I'll look for some cheaper points; I just need to see how 7 month VWL availability is during the times that we would go to see if I need points homed at VWL or if SSR will do.


----------



## DougEMG

Maverick said:


> We are three-year long time DVC wannabes / lurkers and have finally decided to purchase DVC.  It's finally time to be 'Welcomed Home'.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize we would have saved quite a bit on the initial contract if we purchased last year compared to current resale values, so we're losing some meaningful dollars there.  But...  In the end, the purchase price remains just a fraction of the total ownership cost.
> 
> Based on review of all resorts, point charts, location, UY and personal preference, the following offer for a BWV contract was accepted today and we are awaiting it being sent to ROFR.
> 
> Maverick ---$81-$13531-150-BWV-Apr 0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/(tbd)
> 
> Given the amount of time we've been reading and learning and following along on our DVC journey, the only thing I can say with 100% certainty related to us becoming DVC owners is we will never have buyer's remorse.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Mav



Congrats, BWV is our favorite resort


----------



## dors316

Found out my contract was ROFRd yesterday 11/22   

$13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13

The price was $65pp and the total above includes the closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.


----------



## SNYDERS

dors316 said:


> Found out my contract was ROFRd yesterday 11/22     $13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13  The price was $65pp and the total above includes the closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.




Dors it was rofr'd for Ssr?   Wow sent on 11/13 and you knew a week later... Getting nervous then... Our Ssr went to ROFR on 10/28.... We have yet to hear


----------



## JAG107

dors316 said:


> Found out my contract was ROFRd yesterday 11/22
> 
> $13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13
> 
> The price was $65pp and the total above includes the closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.




That to me is CRAZY! Tough luck,  I'm sure you'll find another good one like that.


----------



## calypso726

Calypso726 --- $100-$10472-100-BCV-Sep. 100/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15 sent 10/28, passed 11/24


----------



## DVC Dude

dors316 said:


> Found out my contract was ROFRd yesterday 11/22
> 
> $13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13
> 
> The price was $65pp and the total above includes the closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.



I am surprised they ROFR that contract, but they probably had someone wanting to buy 200 points and 304 current points was pretty juicy to them.


----------



## samfsu

SAMFSU-$60-$15,000-250-SSR-Mar-92/'12, 250/'13, 250/'14-sent 10/29, passed 11/25.

Seller pays membership fees 2013. Buyer pays closing and $195 admin fee. 


WOOHOOO we are gonna be owners!!!!!


----------



## wbutter

wbutter said:
			
		

> Just went to ROFL today 10/30 on my first attempt at being an owner.
> 
> Wbutter--$66.70-$8671-130-SSR-Aug-130/'13, 130/'14
> 
> No MFs until 2014, seller paid closing,  I pay admin fee.
> 
> Think I got a fair deal, Let's hope it passes.



Just got word we passed ROFR today!


----------



## SNYDERS

SNYDERS said:


> $60.00-$7500.00-125-SSR March 125/13 125/14sent to ROFR 10/28 buyer pays closing and fees


.  Just found out we passed today....  Yeah


----------



## JessLCH

Just passed on our second resale purchase:

BLT$98 per point 320 points Dec UY 117/12, 320/13, 320/14, and  (sent 11/2, passed 11/25)

Though we paid much higher than we normally would per point, we were given the banked 117 points from 2012 and the 320 points from 2013 without having to pay any dues on them, which brought down the cost considerably.  We only pay 2014 dues.  Since this has a December UY this is especially good for us.


----------



## stevelee

dors316 said:


> Found out my contract was ROFRd yesterday 11/22
> 
> $13,689.75-200-SSR-Oct-104/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14-sent 11/13
> 
> The price was $65pp and the total above includes the closing cost, and $195 Fidelity admin fee.




WOW! sorry...

Makes me nervous on my offer. The seller finally got the paperwork back and we just got sent of to disney today. I am hoping it goes through but seeing this makes me wonder!

This was my offer, I thought it was a good deal...

Stevelee---$63-$12,600-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25 

Seller pays all MF on 2012/2013 Points. Buyer pays closing. 


Timeline so far. I will update once I hear news!
11/6 - Offer Accepted
11/9 - Contract received and Signed
11/22 - Seller Signs Contract - (took forever!)
11/25 - Sent to ROFR


----------



## jasonv1

Contract sent to Disney today (11/25)... really hope I get an answer before Christmas as this is a little (ok, not little!) bonus gift for the family.



jasonv1 said:


> jasonv1 ---$68-$10200-150-VWL-Aug 24/'13 -300/'14-sent 11/(tbd)
> 
> Seller pays MF on all points currently available
> Buyer pays 2014 MF at closing
> 
> After a recent WDW trip I decided to change things up a bit from our normal family vacation pastime (cruising, though not Disney due to cost of 7 days during the summer). Normally cruise 2-3 times a year, now will insert a WDW trip every 12-24 months.
> 
> No issues with OKW and SSR, I just wanted something near a park. It was between this and BWV and possibly AKL, but the $/point and point amount was good (wanted a smaller contract to start) so I took the plunge. When I look to add more (probably next year this time, unless a deal too good to lose pops up) I'll look for some cheaper points; I just need to see how 7 month VWL availability is during the times that we would go to see if I need points homed at VWL or if SSR will do.


----------



## papadisney1

We found out yesterday that we have passed ROFR, sent 11/1, passed 11/25

$85-$12,750-150-BCV-Feb-0/'13, 138/'14, 150/'15 - sent 11/1

Our first DVC contract!!!!

We went through Fidelity and they have been great to work with


----------



## elcid3

Updating:
9/26 - offer
9/27 - accepted
9/30 - contract and deposit
10/3 - submitted for ROFR
10/28 - passed ROFR
11/21 - received closing docs
11/25 - mailed closing docs / check

elcid3 -- $50-$8322.50-150-HHI-April-0/'12, 139/'13, 300/'14-sent 10/3

*I had the seller bank the 2013 points into 2014
*Closing costs were $822.50 including the Fidelity $195 admin fee





elcid3 said:


> Disney has ROFR'ed my last two DVC purchase attempts so hopefully third time is the charm...
> 
> elcid3---$50-$8,495-150-HHI-April-0/'12, 289/'13, 150/'14-sent 10/3
> 
> **one thing to note is that full closing costs for HHI was $800 versus $400-$500 for Florida-based DVC properties (these numbers don't include the $195 Fidelity fee).  I found out it's because they legally have to use an attorney in South Carolina versus a title company.  If I had known this up front my offer probably would have been to split closing costs


----------



## VickiAtSea

VickiAtSea said:


> $77-$12,005-150-BWV-Dec-10/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15 - sent 11/1
> 
> (explanation of total $ - $77/point, buyer pays $455 closing and '14 maint fees. Maint fees not included in total.)



We passed ROFR!

$77-$12,005-150-BWV-Dec-10/'13, 300/'14, 150/'15 - sent 11/1, passed 11/24


----------



## mvndvm

mvndvm said:


> $77-$8340-100-April-BWV-100/'13-100/'14-100/'15 - submitted 11/7



Notified that we passed ROFR today.


----------



## Silver19

mvndvm said:


> Notified that we passed ROFR today.



Congrats!  If this was a Fidelity contract, I believe you outbid me on this one, and I shifted to another.   

Anyway, Disney took mine today.  Bummer! $70 pp / BWV / 30 points / March / all 2013 and forward.


----------



## lovin'fl

Silver19 said:


> Congrats!  If this was a Fidelity contract, I believe you outbid me on this one, and I shifted to another.
> 
> Anyway, Disney took mine today.  Bummer! $70 pp / BWV / 30 points / March / all 2013 and forward.



So sorry...that was a super great deal...too good for the mouse to pass up...sorry.  I just read on another forum that a 250 point BCV contract also got ROFRd today ($78pp).


----------



## Silver19

lovin'fl said:


> So sorry...that was a super great deal...too good for the mouse to pass up...sorry.  I just read on another forum that a 250 point BCV contract also got ROFRd today ($78pp).



Thanks.  I knew it was low, but I don't need the points until 2015, so I can afford to take some risks.  It was worth a shot.


----------



## morgan729

Passed ROFR today . Morgan729... BLT..$15840... $99/pt... 160 pts...June UY... 16 Pts/12; 320/ 2014 ( banked 2013 and 2014)


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Ok, don't mean to hijack the tread but just thought of this question.  What happens to the seller if Disney ROFR?  Does Disney buy it at the contracted price?  Or do they just take it?  Don't know why I never thought of this before!


----------



## lovin'fl

disneygirlinnj said:


> Ok, don't mean to hijack the tread but just thought of this question.  What happens to the seller if Disney ROFR?  Does Disney buy it at the contracted price?  Or do they just take it?  Don't know why I never thought of this before!



If Disney does ROFR a contract they pay what was agreed upon in the contract between the buyer and seller.


----------



## griergirl2

griergirl2 said:


> 81-$22,674-BWV-270-DEC/13-540-Dec/14-270. Went to ROFR 11/5. Hoping we pass!



Passed today!!


----------



## mvndvm

Silver19 said:


> Congrats!  If this was a Fidelity contract, I believe you outbid me on this one, and I shifted to another.
> 
> Anyway, Disney took mine today.  Bummer! $70 pp / BWV / 30 points / March / all 2013 and forward.



Sorry about that, but we really wanted the contract for F&W in 2014.  Best of luck in your search for another contract!


----------



## prune1977

prune1977 said:


> The wait begins for us.  $67-$21,992-300-OKW-OCT-0/'11, 0/'12,557/'13, 300/'14-sent 11-4-2014 Buyer and seller split closing cost, buyer responsible for all mf.



Found out today that Disney took it yesterday.


----------



## prune1977

According to my agent at the Timeshare Store, Disney took 5 properties yesterday, 3@OKW, and 2@VB.


----------



## glamdring269

glamdring269 said:


> $74-$6385-75-VWL - Oct-0/'13, 75/'14, 75/'15--sent 11-5-2014
> 
> (explanation of total $ - $74/point, buyer pays closing and '14 maint fees.)



*Passed ROFR 12/3*.  Time for closing!  We're excited as this is our first contract and bought in to get our feet wet.  I expect the points to go up at some point, likely at another location to get some diversity.


----------



## Dee77

prune1977 said:


> Found out today that Disney took it yesterday.




So sorry that Disney took that contract on you, yours was the one I was watching for an update on. We are at the beginning stages of purchasing a similar contract, also OKW. After reading this it reminded me that anything can happen. Good luck on your next try.


----------



## prune1977

Dee77 said:


> So sorry that Disney took that contract on you, yours was the one I was watching for an update on. We are at the beginning stages of purchasing a similar contract, also OKW. After reading this it reminded me that anything can happen. Good luck on your next try.



Apparently Disney is busy taking lots of contracts again, I've talked to several agents today as we've immediately began looking, talked to agents from timeshare store, fidelity & ********** & all have said several have been taken, one said a SS at $70pt was taken as well.


----------



## prune1977

Dee77 said:


> So sorry that Disney took that contract on you, yours was the one I was watching for an update on. We are at the beginning stages of purchasing a similar contract, also OKW. After reading this it reminded me that anything can happen. Good luck on your next try.



Good luck on yours, Agent & us were surprised ours was taken but what do you do but try again


----------



## Dee77

prune1977 said:


> Good luck on yours, Agent & us were surprised ours was taken but what do you do but try again



Thanks, we'll wait and see. I'll be posting details as they happen to keep everyone informed. I know I am so glad to see this thread and the updates, it helps manage my expectations and keep my optimism more realistic. 

Good luck on your next try.


----------



## Andyman33

Andyman33 said:


> Woohoo!! Off to rofr again!!  BLT - 94/pt - 160 pts - 16200 - '13/17  '14/156  '15/160 - sent 11/7


Passed today 12/3


----------



## kristenabelle

kristenabelle---$82-$24,376.81-270-BWV-Sept- 0/'12, 85/'13, 270/'14-sent 10/30, passed 11/30


----------



## kdouglas97

$63.00-$17,652.00-270-OKW-APR-13/0-14/379-15/270-sent 12/4


----------



## lovin'fl

kdouglas97 said:


> $63.00-$17,652.00-270-OKW-APR-13/0-14/379-15/270-sent 12/4



Welcome to the Dis!!!  And good luck with ROFR!!!


----------



## Dee77

$65.00- $16,900- 260-OKW-Feb-14/520, 15/260 sent 12/5

Now we wait as well, good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoyt31

This is our first contract. 

hoyt31--- $76-$11,400-150-BWV-Aug- 0/'12, 36/'13, 150/'14-sent 12/2


----------



## Hawktober

That is unreal that contracts are being taken now at $60+ at Saratoga. I guess this will push prices a little higher across the board. I guess they have a waitlist?


----------



## dundey

dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2

buyer paying closing and $195 Fidelity fee as well as 2014 m/f.
Seller paying 2012 and 2013 maintenance fees.

Waiting (un!) patiently!!


----------



## jin

$60-$9,647-150-SSR-Oct-27/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, sent 11/21/13 - passed ROFR 12/16/13

Buyer, me, pays closing costs and agent's fees included above.

Kind of an impulse purchase, did a few hours of research on here a few months ago and kind of got busy so I put it off. I saw a contract I liked (price, points, and use year) and made a bid on it...hopefully I get it through RFOR, based on what I'm hearing here, that might not happen.


----------



## kenspidey

jin said:


> $60-$9,647-150-SSR-Oct-27/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, sent 11/21/13 - pending  Buyer, me, pays closing costs and agent's fees included above.  Kind of an impulse purchase, did a few hours of research on here a few months ago and kind of got busy so I put it off. I saw a contract I liked (price, points, and use year) and made a bid on it...hopefully I get it through RFOR, based on what I'm hearing here, that might not happen.



That's a great deal maybe too good .. Good luck


----------



## dundey

I'm worried about mine too.  I think 95 is reasonable, but with the 12 and 13 points I'm not so sure.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## griergirl2

$81-$22,674-BWV-270-DEC/13-540-Dec/14-270

This was ours.  Mailing in our closing documents tomorrow!  Soo excited!  We thought it was a great deal for a loaded contract.  We have all the 2012 banked points to use along with the 2013 points, so 540 points once we close!  We are planning to book a two bedroom for the fall, but will probably end up banking most of this years points into next year, so we should be set for a while!


----------



## busybethie

Please with my two contacts.

The HH contract has been approved and we are not going to wait on the SSR once.

HH $51 @ 50 points/61 points coming March 2014/buyer and seller splitting CC/Seller paying fee and MF for 2014--Fidelity

SSR $64 @ 100 points/200 points for Dec 2013 and forward/buyer and seller splitting CC/Seller payment MF for 2014--Timeshare Share

I think I am done now!!!


----------



## jin

kenspidey said:


> That's a great deal maybe too good .. Good luck



Thanks, was kind of wishy washy on whether I got it or not but now that it's getting closer, I really want it.


----------



## Dee77

No one reported getting any word today on if they passed ROFL or not???? I was hoping some people would have let us know just to see if the trend of Disney taking contracts is continuing..  Can you tell that I am not very patient, and waiting three more weeks might just be the end of me.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Submitted to Disney today

SSR. 550 points March use year. No 13 or 14 points.  550 2015 points.

Seller pays fees through 2014. 

$57 per point.


----------



## Belle091507

Belle091507 said:


> Belle091507.   $65-$7125-100 OKW-March-0/'12,100/'13,200/'14,100/'15 sent 11/12  Buyer payed closing (+195$)


  We passed ROFR  (December 10)!!! Our contract didn't end up getting sent until the 18th of November ( not sure what the delay was with the seller) but we found out on day 22 of ROFR that we passed


----------



## forever681

forever681---$61-$7320-120-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 120/'14-sent 11/12


Passed 12/10  First contract.


----------



## Dee77

Dee77 said:


> No one reported getting any word today on if they passed ROFL or not???? I was hoping some people would have let us know just to see if the trend of Disney taking contracts is continuing..  Can you tell that I am not very patient, and waiting three more weeks might just be the end of me.




Whoops I obviously meant ROFR but this did make me ROFL when I realized my mistake!!


----------



## Dee77

Belle091507 said:


> We passed ROFR  (December 10)!!! Our contract didn't end up getting sent until the 18th of November ( not sure what the delay was with the seller) but we found out on day 22 of ROFR that we passed



Congratulations!


----------



## Dee77

forever681 said:


> forever681---$61-$7320-120-SSR-Aug-0/'13, 120/'14-sent 11/12  Passed 12/10  First contract.



Congratulations!


----------



## prune1977

Congrats everyone who passed. I believe we will have a SS contract sent to Disney today. I will post details once I know for sure.


----------



## DVC Dude

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> Submitted to Disney today
> 
> SSR. 550 points March use year. No 13 or 14 points.  550 2015 points.
> 
> Seller pays fees through 2014.
> 
> $57 per point.



That is a huge contract. I was tempted to bid on that and I hope you pass ROFR as this is a pretty low price


----------



## CailinFig

$96-$16555-160-Aulani (subsidized)-320/’14, 160/’15-sent 11/18/13, passed 12/10/13

This also included an addendum sent sometime around 12/5/13 to change the title name.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

DVC Dude said:


> That is a huge contract. I was tempted to bid on that and I hope you pass ROFR as this is a pretty low price



Thanks DVC dude. Me too.


----------



## DrewT

DrewT---$70-$10500-150-OKW-Sep-0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/12, passed 12/10 (seller paid 2013 dues)

We are previous OKW owners from 1997 until 2004, bought and sold resale through TSS.  When our kids got older we found it too difficult to go during the Fall when we preferred to travel.  

We now have two grandchildren, oldest will be 5 when we make our first trip back next fall.  Should be fun.


----------



## Casemily

Casemily said:


> Casemily---$80-$8,425-100-OKW(exp 2057)-sept-60/'13, 100/'14-sent 11/18



Approved/passed rofr 12/10


----------



## Mattsolo

PASSED! Received word today from TSS.  200 points.  0/2013, 8/3014, 200/2015. February use year.  $89/point.  Seller pays dues for points in 2014.   Sent for ROFR on 11/11, passed 12/12. 

Closing documents on the way.  So excited!!


----------



## PacoDF

Mattsolo said:


> PASSED! Received word today from TSS.  200 points.  0/2013, 8/3014, 200/2015. February use year.  $89/point.  Seller pays dues for points in 2014.   Sent for ROFR on 11/11, passed 12/12.
> 
> Closing documents on the way.  So excited!!



Congratz!! Which resort?


----------



## Mattsolo

PacoDF said:


> Congratz!! Which resort?




Sorry, was too excited.  BLT


----------



## PacoDF

Mattsolo said:


> Sorry, was too excited.  BLT



Haha.. Nice!


----------



## disneygirlinnj

Mattsolo said:


> PASSED! Received word today from TSS.  200 points.  0/2013, 8/3014, 200/2015. February use year.  $89/point.  Seller pays dues for points in 2014.   Sent for ROFR on 11/11, passed 12/12.
> 
> Closing documents on the way.  So excited!!



Congrats!  Welcome home and to the BLT family   I just finally received my points this week from my purchase!


----------



## Mattsolo

disneygirlinnj said:


> Congrats!  Welcome home and to the BLT family   I just finally received my points this week from my purchase!



Congrats!


----------



## dundey

Mattsolo said:


> Sorry, was too excited.  BLT



Glad to hear it!!  Gives me hope for my 100 pt contract at BLT @ 95/pt.


----------



## jasonv1

Just got notified that I passed ROFR! Updated:

jasonv1 ---$68-$10858-150-VWL-Aug-24/'13,300/'14-sent 11/25, passed 12/16

While VWL was quiet on the ROFR front over the last few months, my price was a little lower than most recent deals so there was some concern. Thankfully Disney let it go.

Good to know the family Christmas gift arrived on time!



jasonv1 said:


> jasonv1 ---$68-$10200-150-VWL-Aug 24/'13 -300/'14-sent 11/(tbd)
> 
> Seller pays MF on all points currently available
> Buyer pays 2014 MF at closing
> 
> After a recent WDW trip I decided to change things up a bit from our normal family vacation pastime (cruising, though not Disney due to cost of 7 days during the summer). Normally cruise 2-3 times a year, now will insert a WDW trip every 12-24 months.
> 
> No issues with OKW and SSR, I just wanted something near a park. It was between this and BWV and possibly AKL, but the $/point and point amount was good (wanted a smaller contract to start) so I took the plunge. When I look to add more (probably next year this time, unless a deal too good to lose pops up) I'll look for some cheaper points; I just need to see how 7 month VWL availability is during the times that we would go to see if I need points homed at VWL or if SSR will do.


----------



## goofdad64

goofdad64 said:


> goofdad64---$88-$14,790-160-BLT-Sep--4/'12-47/'13-160/'14-sent 11/20  seller pays MF on all points currently available buyer pays 2014 MF at closing  sent to Disney for ROFR today



Just got the email from Fidelity that we passed ROFR. Looking forward to our first trip back to WDW as owners!


----------



## stevelee

stevelee said:


> This was my offer, I thought it was a good deal...
> 
> Stevelee---$63-$12,600-200-SSR-Aug-69/'12, 200/'13, 200/'14, 200/'15-sent 11/25
> 
> Seller pays all MF on 2012/2013 Points. Buyer pays closing.
> 
> 
> Timeline so far. I will update once I hear news!
> 11/6 - Offer Accepted
> 11/9 - Contract received and Signed
> 11/22 - Seller Signs Contract - (took forever!)
> 11/25 - Sent to ROFR



I Just got word from Fidelity that we have passed ROFR today on our first contract with DVC. Just waiting on the closing docs, and I will be looking forward to my first trip!

Steve


----------



## CailinFig

Do Fidelity and TSS find out on different days?


----------



## agie65

CailinFig said:


> Do Fidelity and TSS find out on different days?


  No, whenever disney informs them, but TSS is fast in communicating to buyer and seller.


----------



## CailinFig

Just checked my email!

CailinFig---$108-$22215-200-VGC-March-19/'14, 200/'15--sent 11/23, passed 12/16


----------



## Msmithmd

Lots of good deals today. Nice to see BLT getting through under $90, and SSR under $70. Congrats everyone who passed!


----------



## lovin'fl

Congrats everyone!  Nice to not see any more contracts getting snagged by the mouse.  Just an FYI, I will not be doing this thread after 12/31.  Not sure if someone else will want to start a new one in January.


----------



## disnDisney

Its official, my wife and I are first time DVC owners.  Just got our membership number in the mail on 12/16.

disnDisney---$62-$14,466.50-222-OKW-Feb-0/'11, 0/'12, 88/'13, 222/'14-sent 10/24, passed 11/18


----------



## jin

jin said:


> $60-$9,647-150-SSR-Oct-27/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15, sent 11/21/13 - passed ROFR 12/16/13



Justin wanted to update...passed 12/16.


----------



## goneviral

This is the silliest one in a while but...

$65-$3,250-50-OKW-DEC-52/2013, 50/2014, 50/2015, sent 11/27/13 - passed ROFR 12/23/13

We were actually just trying to rent this time, but TSS really ticked us off a couple of times over the past few months. So when we saw a deal on Fidelity for not much more than a rental, we jumped all over it.


----------



## Dee77

goneviral said:


> This is the silliest one in a while but...
> 
> $65-$3,250-50-OKW-DEC-52/2013, 50/2014, 50/2015, sent 11/27/13 - passed ROFR 12/23/13
> 
> We were actually just trying to rent this time, but TSS really ticked us off a couple of times over the past few months. So when we saw a deal on Fidelity for not much more than a rental, we jumped all over it.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Maverick

Maverick said:


> We are three-year long time DVC wannabes / lurkers and have finally decided to purchase DVC.  It's finally time to be 'Welcomed Home'.
> 
> 
> 
> I realize we would have saved quite a bit on the initial contract if we purchased last year compared to current resale values, so we're losing some meaningful dollars there.  But...  In the end, the purchase price remains just a fraction of the total ownership cost.
> 
> Based on review of all resorts, point charts, location, UY and personal preference, the following offer for a BWV contract was accepted today and we are awaiting it being sent to ROFR.
> 
> Maverick ---$81-$13531-150-BWV-Apr 0/'12, 150/'13, 150/'14-sent 11/*26*
> Given the amount of time we've been reading and learning and following along on our DVC journey, the only thing I can say with 100% certainty related to us becoming DVC owners is we will never have buyer's remorse.  Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Mav




We received notification from TSS today that we passed.    Our first DVC contract and we're thrilled!

Thanks to everyone on these boards that have provided excellent insight and information over the last two years on our journey.  You guys rock!

Merry Christmas to all...
Mav


----------



## Dee77

Maverick said:


> We received notification from TSS today that we passed.    Our first DVC contract and we're thrilled!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on these boards that have provided excellent insight and information over the last two years on our journey.  You guys rock!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all...
> Mav



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!!


----------



## arachnib

lovin'fl You have been so valuable to this board over the years. I can't imagine someone else taking the reins. It is such a daunting chore, I'm sure, and you will have lots of "me" time back. 

I really, really appreciate how much you have given to this thread. It was through this thread I was able to purchase my 350 BWV with confidence. I only hope there will be someone in the wings, willing to take over. 

You've been a real gem! 

Merry Christmas, my friend! And a restful New Year in 2014!




lovin'fl said:


> Congrats everyone!  Nice to not see any more contracts getting snagged by the mouse.  Just an FYI, I will not be doing this thread after 12/31.  Not sure if someone else will want to start a new one in January.


----------



## arachnib

I found this chart a while back of the DVC rooms allotted per resort. Can anyone verify if it is still accurate, or if updates have been made since 2010. Anyone have info to add on the resorts not listed? This info was found on this site under DVC Member Services, which is under the Forum "Disney Vacation Club." The drop down menu is at the bottom of each page, called "Forum Jump." It was originally posted by WebmasterDoc. 

Jan 30, 2010 DVCBoard

Here is a link to a thread from last month with the updated information - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2351307

OKW -	0 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	274 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	230 Lockoffs - 	27 Grand Villas = 	531 Units / 761 Max. Available Rooms

VB - 	0 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	18 Dedicated 2Bdrm		36 Lockoffs - 		6 Grand Villas, 112 Inn Rooms = 172 Units / 208 Max. Available Rooms

HHI -	0 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	76 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	21 Lockoffs - 		5 Grand Villas = 	102 Units / 123 Max. Available Rooms

BWV -97 Dedicated Studios - 	130 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	0 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	149 Lockoffs - 	7 Grand Villas = 	383 Units / 532 Max. Available Rooms

VWL - 	20 Dedicated Studios - 	27 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	44 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	45 Lockoffs - 		0 Grand Villas = 	136 Units / 181 Max. Available Rooms

BCV - 	36 Dedicated Studios - 	20 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	78 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	74 Lockoffs - 		0 Grand Villas = 	208 Units / 282 Max. Available Rooms

SSR - 	0 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 	360 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 	432 Lkoffs, 60 THV 	36 Grand Villas = 	888 Units / 1320 Max. Available Rooms 

AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 	140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 	250 Lockoffs - 	22 GVs. 
	134 villas within Jambo House at AKL 			(46 Dedicated Studios, 	82 Lockoff 2BRs, 	6 GVs) and 
	324 villas in Kidani Village 					(140 Dedicated 2BRs, 	168 Lockoff 2BRs, 	16 GVs) total of 	458 Units / 708 Max. Available Rooms

BLT - 0 Dedicated Studios - 		0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 	148 Dedicated 2BR villas - 	133 Lockoffs - 	14 Grand Villas = 	295 Units / 428 Max. Available Rooms

VGC - 0 Dedicated Studios - 	0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 	23 Dedicated 2BR villas - 	23 Lockoffs - 		2 Grand Villas = 	48 Units / 71 Max. Available Rooms


----------



## IandGsmom

BCV taken by the mouse!

$70-$14,000-200-BCV-March '14 287, '15 200

11/27/13 Offer 
11/27/13 Offer accepted 
12/2/13 Contract and deposit 
12/2/13 Submitted for ROFR 
12/23/13 Notified by Fidelity we didnt pass

I realized the price was low but what the heck, had to try! Now to search for the next one


----------



## that's nice

IandGsmom said:


> BCV taken by the mouse!
> 
> $70-$14,000-200-BCV-March '14 287, '15 200
> 
> 11/27/13 Offer
> 11/27/13 Offer accepted
> 12/2/13 Contract and deposit
> 12/2/13 Submitted for ROFR
> 12/23/13 Notified by Fidelity we didnt pass
> 
> I realized the price was low but what the heck, had to try! Now to search for the next one



Sorry to hear that. That would of been a killer price if it got through.


----------



## kdouglas97

kdouglas97 said:


> $63.00-$17,652.00-270-OKW-APR-13/0-14/379-15/270-sent 12/4



Just found out today that we passed!


----------



## cubsblue

$71-$11,360-160-SSR-October '13 70, '14 160, '15 160 12/26 sent for ROFR.


----------



## Dee77

Dee77 said:


> $65.00- $16,900- 260-OKW-Feb-14/520, 15/260 sent 12/5  Now we wait as well, good luck everyone!




We just found out that we passed!!!

I also realize that my figures above are only for the cost per point, we are also paying the 2014 dues, closing fee and Fidelity fee. Not sure what the exact amount is.


----------



## kdouglas97

Dee77 said:


> We just found out that we passed!!!
> 
> I also realize that my figures above are only for the cost per point, we are also paying the 2014 dues, closing fee and Fidelity fee. Not sure what the exact amount is.



Congrats on passing.  We had made an offer on that listing and we're dreaming of all we could do with that many points in the first year, but we were a little too late and you already had it.  We found another one that was similar but not quite as loaded and we passed today as well!  Can't wait to book our first trip on points.


----------



## that's nice

kdouglas97 said:


> Just found out today that we passed!





Dee77 said:


> We just found out that we passed!!!
> 
> I also realize that my figures above are only for the cost per point, we are also paying the 2014 dues, closing fee and Fidelity fee. Not sure what the exact amount is.



Congratulations!!!!! 




cubsblue said:


> $71-$11,360-160-SSR-October '13 70, '14 160, '15 160 12/26 sent for ROFR.


Good luck!!!


----------



## dundey

dundey said:


> dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2
> 
> buyer paying closing and $195 Fidelity fee as well as 2014 m/f.
> Seller paying 2012 and 2013 maintenance fees.
> 
> Waiting (un!) patiently!!



Just found out that we passed ROFR on 12/27 - Merry Christmas to us!!!!!!!!  

Very Excited!!!!!!  I think we got an excellent deal considering the number of points the contract came with.


----------



## Dee77

dundey said:


> Just found out that we passed ROFR on 12/27 - Merry Christmas to us!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very Excited!!!!!!  I think we got an excellent deal considering the number of points the contract came with.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!


----------



## Dee77

kdouglas97 said:


> Congrats on passing.  We had made an offer on that listing and we're dreaming of all we could do with that many points in the first year, but we were a little too late and you already had it.  We found another one that was similar but not quite as loaded and we passed today as well!  Can't wait to book our first trip on points.



Congratulations and Welcome Home!! 

That is so funny that you also tried for our contract (I don't even think it hit the Fidelity website) but by the looks of it you seem to have done pretty well too, a bigger contract and it's extended for less $$ per point.. 

Have fun booking your first trip!!


----------



## MagicJourney

dundey said:


> dundey--- $95-$10,120-100-BLT-Jun- 100/'12, 100/'13, 100/'14-sent 12/2
> 
> buyer paying closing and $195 Fidelity fee as well as 2014 m/f.
> Seller paying 2012 and 2013 maintenance fees.
> 
> Just found out that we passed ROFR on 12/27 - Merry Christmas to us!!!!!!!!
> 
> Very Excited!!!!!!  I think we got an excellent deal considering the number of points the contract came with.



Congrats! It's a fantastic deal!

One question, Can you still use the 2012 pts? Doesn't it expire in 6/13 if not banked? or you can rescue them during resale?


----------



## lovin'fl

Just got back from WDW...will catch up on the last few posts (add them or update them).  Congrats to all who passed and sorry to see at least one got taken by the mouse.


----------



## lovin'fl

arachnib said:


> lovin'fl You have been so valuable to this board over the years. I can't imagine someone else taking the reins. It is such a daunting chore, I'm sure, and you will have lots of "me" time back.
> 
> I really, really appreciate how much you have given to this thread. It was through this thread I was able to purchase my 350 BWV with confidence. I only hope there will be someone in the wings, willing to take over.
> 
> You've been a real gem!
> 
> Merry Christmas, my friend! And a restful New Year in 2014!



Thanks...I have only been doing it about a year and it really isn't that bad.  But we do WDW every other year with AP/PAP (doing multiple trips in that AP/PAP year) and our last trip was this past week (so we won't be going back for a while)...and I likely won't be on these boards all that much until 2015.  Actually this last trip had some problems (non-Disney related...everything Disney was great), so we are actually selling our OKW points (the teens are just miserable to take anymore).

I hope everyone had a nice holiday....and have a great New Year!!!


----------



## benhannah's mom

$56- $11,200- 200-HH- DEC-150 banked, 200 '13

11/18 Made offer/offer accepted
11/27 Sent for ROFR
12/23 ROFR exercised by Disney:
Starting over


----------



## luke6t6

We are moving on to the closing phase of our purchase at Bay Lake Towers.  Disney waived their ROFR yesterday.

Luke6T6 -- $95 per point; $35,625; 375 points -BLT-, 375/'13, 375/'14-sent 12/4


----------



## dundey

MagicJourney said:


> Congrats! It's a fantastic deal!
> 
> One question, Can you still use the 2012 pts? Doesn't it expire in 6/13 if not banked? or you can rescue them during resale?



The 12 points expire in May 14.  I was thinking about renting them although we may try to get down there by May.  I have not looked into a rescue!


----------



## Dee77

benhannah's mom said:


> $56- $11,200- 200-HH- DEC-150 banked, 200 '13
> 
> 11/18 Made offer/offer accepted
> 11/27 Sent for ROFR
> 12/23 ROFR exercised by Disney:
> Starting over



Sorry to hear that, good luck on the next one.


----------



## MommyBell08

$65-$$11,700.00-180-AKV-April-0/'12, 155/'13, 180/'14-... waiting for contract and then ROFR


----------



## jillgunter

We closed on Monday the 29th!!! Officially Boardwalk owners.


----------



## lovin'fl

Happy 2014 everyone!!! This will be my last post in this thread.  Thanks for participating!!!


----------



## a742246

Thank you for your hard work this past year. You helped alot of people.


----------



## PacoDF

lovin'fl said:


> Happy 2014 everyone!!! This will be my last post in this thread.  Thanks for participating!!!



Thank you very much for all your work!!


----------



## Tink2312

lovin'fl said:
			
		

> Happy 2014 everyone!!! This will be my last post in this thread.  Thanks for participating!!!



Thank you for all of your work. This thread really helped me when placing an offer on a resale contract (currently 13 days into ROFR period). Thanks again


----------



## that's nice

lovin'fl said:


> Happy 2014 everyone!!! This will be my last post in this thread.  Thanks for participating!!!



Thank you for keeping this thread going and tidy! Happy New Year to you too!




Has anyone volunteered to start up the next ROFR thread?????


----------



## Carlnne

Thanks for all the work.  Hopefully someone will step up to fill your shoes.


----------



## Thumper4me

I just had an offer accepted on a BWV resale:

$80 / $17,732 / 200 / April / 200, 2012,2013,2014

I should go to ROFR today or tomorrow.  

I understand I probably won't get a chance to use the 2012 points.

Edited to add that the seller didn't return the paperwork until today - January 6th.  This started a week ago (December 30th).  Finally going to ROFR today -1/6/14.  This may be a long process.


----------



## Hoyt31

Hoyt31 said:


> This is our first contract.
> 
> hoyt31--- $76-$11,400-150-BWV-Aug- 0/'12, 36/'13, 150/'14-sent 12/2



Just got the good word today. Off to closing. Thank you for all of the information and publishing this thread.


----------



## that's nice

Hoyt31 said:
			
		

> Just got the good word today. Off to closing. Thank you for all of the information and publishing this thread.



Congratulations! Welcome home!!


----------



## prune1977

SS $73/21,814.70/June 12/0/13/51/14/516
Sent to rofr dec 12/2023. Passed rofr jan 6/2014


----------



## IandGsmom

After our BCV was taken at $70pp we found a BLT one and got our offered accepted at $87pp. Waiting to sign the contract.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> Submitted to Disney today
> 
> SSR. 550 points March use year. No 13 or 14 points.  550 2015 points.
> 
> Seller pays fees through 2014.
> 
> $57 per point.



PASSED ON 1/6!  Woot woot!


----------



## MommyBell08

Thumper4me said:


> I just had an offer accepted on a BWV resale:
> 
> $80 / $17,732 / 200 / April / 200, 2012,2013,2014
> 
> I should go to ROFR today or tomorrow.
> 
> I understand I probably won't get a chance to use the 2012 points.
> 
> Edited to add that the seller didn't return the paperwork until today - January 6th.  This started a week ago (December 30th).  Finally going to ROFR today -1/6/14.  This may be a long process.



Our went to ROFR today too! Here's to a quick turn  around!!!


----------



## cmrdgrs

cmrdgrs said:


> cmrdgrs---$100-$25,195-250-VGC-MAR-0/'12,0/'13,155/'14,250/'15-sent 10/3



Contract cancelled by the buyers. We had a 75 day clause in the contract to complete closing and we are at 96.  Moving on to a different contract.


----------



## Thumper4me

cmrdgrs said:


> Contract cancelled by the buyers. We had a 75 day clause in the contract to complete closing and we are at 96.  Moving on to a different contract.



Sorry to hear about your contract being cancelled.  I wish you luck with your next!!


----------



## Thumper4me

MommyBell08 said:


> Our went to ROFR today too! Here's to a quick turn  around!!!



I agree!!  I would love to be able to use the 2012 points!! If we close quickly, I will have a month to use them or lose them.


----------



## Bciris

Got a signed contract and sent off the contract and deposit for 230 OKW @ $70/point.  May be a little higher than I was targeting but it had a use year that I preferred and all '13 points banked.  Now the wait for ROFR.  It will be a long few weeks.  This will be our 1st DVC ownership if we pass!


----------



## Dee77

Bciris said:


> Got a signed contract and sent off the contract and deposit for 230 OKW @ $70/point.  May be a little higher than I was targeting but it had a use year that I preferred and all '13 points banked.  Now the wait for ROFR.  It will be a long few weeks.  This will be our 1st DVC ownership if we pass!




We passed at $65 per point right before the end of the year so I think you should be ok. I think the timeline of the ROFR process was 22 days or so. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## DisSmis

DisSmis---$55-$13236-230-OKW-Aug- 0/'13, 460/'14, 260/'15-sent 1/9
This is my first contract so wish me luck


----------



## stevelee

DisSmis said:


> DisSmis---$55-$13236-230-OKW-Aug- 0/'13, 460/'14, 260/'15-sent 1/9
> This is my first contract so wish me luck



good luck seems like a good deal if it goes through! crossing my fingers for ya


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

I'm a little late in posting this.  Got word today that our title work has been completed and sent to member services to process.  

$65-$17,550-210-VWL-OCT-270/'13, 270/'14, 270/15-sent 11/11/13 passed on 12/3/14.  

We used Fidelity and Timeshare Title and More for closing.  We prorated MF-buyer pays 2014 only.  

Admittedly, we were a little slow in getting the closing docs and check to the title company.  There was an error in the amount we owed, so we had to reissue the cashiers check, and we were traveling when the documents were sent to us, so that added to the delay.  

As an FYI, we were charged a transaction fee from the title company to use our credit card for the escrow amount.  We were not notified of this fee in any documentation or when I gave the account to charge.  I looked at Florida's law on this topic, and it appears that this practice violates Florida's Consumer Protection Laws.  Once this was pointed out, Timeshare Title and More agreed to credit us the fee.  

http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...g=&URL=0500-0599/0501/Sections/0501.0117.html


----------



## TinkTitans

We just closed last week and are waiting for our Membership info from Disney. 

350 pts OKW plus 118 carryover from 2012/ August Use Year
73 per pt

10/23 - made offer
10/24 - offer accepted by seller
11/18 - Disney waived ROFR
1/9 - closed escrow


----------



## Dee77

Dee77 said:


> $65.00- $16,900- 260-OKW-Feb-14/520, 15/260 sent 12/5



We passed ROFR on Dec 27th

Today 1/14 we found out that we closed. 

Besides the points mentioned above there are 120 that were banked from 2012 that need to be used by 2/1/14 so now we are thinking of going the last week of the month. It's my Disney math, we have points that are "free" so let's spend a small fortune to get use out of them...


----------



## gibbow

gibbow---$112- $6166- 50-BLT-Dec-50/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14-sent 1/18

Kind of higher than what I was originally looking to spend, but figured getting '12 and '13 points as opposed to all the stripped contracts I was finding, made the price more reasonable, it is almost like only paying the maintenance fees for the past 2 years...

This is my first contract so I hope I'm doing alright so far...


----------



## lorie13

Just make sure that the 2012 points were banked.  Otherwise they would have expired Nov 30, 2013.




gibbow said:


> gibbow---$112- $6166- 50-BLT-Dec-50/'12, 50/'13, 50/'14-sent ?
> 
> Kind of higher than what I was originally looking to spend, but figured getting '12 and '13 points as opposed to all the stripped contracts I was finding, made the price more reasonable, it is almost like only paying the maintenance fees for the past 2 years...
> 
> This is my first contract so I hope I'm doing alright so far...


----------



## gibbow

According to the contract they are banked  My paperwork is all mailed in and just waiting for it all to be received by TSS and sent to Disney for ROFR


----------



## traveled

Kauinohea said:


> This is our 1st attempt at ROFR
> 
> $115-$20125 -175 - VGC - Jun, 164/13, 175/14, sent 7/17
> 
> So nervous! Fingers crossed!




Did your FROR go through for VGC ?


----------



## bemomma

Bemomma --$103--- ~$10750---100-BLT -120 points coming on 2/14- 100 points coming on 2/15

Waiting for this to go through is going to be the death of me . I just want to book our first trip home


----------



## pgumiela

Sent to ROFR yesterday 01/20. 250 points at OKW at 64$ per point, about $16500 total with closing costs (I don't know exact closing costs but $16000 for the contract and I think 500 or so closing - no MF since no points for 2013 or 2014  Boooo no points, but yay no MF), 0 points for 2013 and 2014, 250 points coming for 2015.  April UY.  So excited!  This is our first - probably not our last though


----------



## jonahlam77

Been a lurker in this forum for while doing my research on DVC. My wife and I finally decided to take the plunge to become members and went with resale via TimeShare Store, Inc. Hope this passes ROFR

$130-$13,000-100-VGC-DEC-52/'13, 100/'14, 100/'15-sent 01/21/2014


----------



## Betcboop

Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22

This is my first ever post & first attempt at buying into DVC. Offer was just sent for ROFR today so I'm hoping I got a good deal but that it's not too good that Disney snatches it up! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## PacoDF

PacoDF---$70pp-$10,500-150-AKV-Feb-14/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15 -sent 01/22


The resort we love, the UY we want and the points we need to fund our two upcoming trips, so maybe isn't a steal but it's a perfect fit for us. And it will pass ROFR for sure!


----------



## JWG

Ok, we're back in again, our 2nd add-on in the past 7 months...

JWG --- $99pp - $4,950 - 50 - BLT - Aug - 50/'14, 50/'15 - sent 01/22

we pay closing and maintenance fees for '14 (could have possibly negotiated on that but we got a better per point price than I expected we might)

This will be our 5th add-on if it passes and our 4th since 2010.  I love my bacon lettus and tomato hotel.


----------



## chukdotcom

chukdotcom---$92-$15,808-160-BLT-Feb-122/'14, 160/'15-sent 1/24


----------



## newdeal

newdeal ---$60pp - $16,942.75 - 250 - SSR - Aug - 500/'14, 250/'15 - almost sent (excited)


----------



## a742246

newdeal said:


> newdeal ---$60pp - $16,942.75 - 250 - SSR - Aug - 500/'14, 250/'15 - almost sent (excited)



That's a nice contract, good luck!


----------



## newdeal

a742246 said:


> That's a nice contract, good luck!



Thanks I am crossing my fingers it won't get snagged by ROFR but it definitely could


----------



## chukdotcom

newdeal said:


> Thanks I am crossing my fingers it won't get snagged by ROFR but it definitely could



Yeah, that's a great price on a loaded contract.  Best of luck!


----------



## cubsblue

Just got word that we passed ROFR!  Off to closing!


----------



## Lurch

Lurch - $89-$5,077-50-VWL-DEC-40/'13, 50/'14, 50/'15-Sent 12/31/13, Passed 1/27/14

My first toe dipped into the pool of DVC ownership!  Can't wait until this closes.  I have rented points twice now at BWV, but every time we go to the VWL my wife just loves the place.  I plan on letting her know (ssshhh!  Its a secret) when we visit this September.  I should have our first visit on our own points booked by then.


----------



## a742246

Good luck, and good luck on keeping it a secret until September.


----------



## fmer55

chukdotcom said:


> Yeah, that's a great price on a loaded contract.  Best of luck!



Agreed it is a great price but it is not loaded, it merely has current year points which were banked early. That contract is in the 2013 UY until August of this year.


----------



## chukdotcom

fmer55 said:


> Agreed it is a great price but it is not loaded, it merely has current year points which were banked early. That contract is in the 2013 UY until August of this year.



Ah yes, thanks.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Shazzasmd ---$85 - $20572-220-BWV - Sep-227/'13, 220/'14, 220/'15 - sent 02/01; passed ???


Called TSS yesterday morning, 1/30 - placed offer - initial documents received and returned yesterday, and just received notice that contract has been sent for ROFR.  

It was certainly convenient going with TSS since they already had our info from our first contract.


----------



## shellbelle1971

Shellbelle1971 ---$98 - $16,600-170-BCV - Feb-0/'13, 170/'14, 170/'15 - sent 01/30;


----------



## YoMickey

YoMickey ---$100/pp - $25,000-250-BCV - Dec-250/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15 Sent 1/26; Seller paid MF for /'14

This brings us to a total of 510 BCV, all December use year. 2nd add-on. 
We'll finally be able to stay a little longer and maybe bring some friends!

Congrats to all the new owners! You'll love it.


----------



## benhannah's mom

benhannah's mom $53PP-$11,200-200-HH-March-200 '14,200 '15

I thought this time it would pass. The other contract we had was loaded. Oh well, 3rd times a charm? Put in an offer Friday, accepted, and sent to ROFR yesterday.

benhannah's mom $55 PP-$11,000-200-HH-FEB-3 banked-185 '14,200 '15


----------



## kmc33

We are on our second try for HHI... Although we passed ROFR on a 100 point contract last October, the contract was breached by the seller for not following through on steps required as a foreign seller.

We had an offer accepted on Friday and it was sent to ROFR on Saturday. I am keeping my fingers crossed :

kmc33---$56-$8830-150-HHI-June-150/'14, 150/'15-sent 2/1


----------



## Dr Gevil

Well after saving (and lurking in the DVC discussions for awhile now) we just found out yesterday we passed ROFR!

$84pp-$21,000-250-BCV-Oct '13/213,Oct '14/19,Oct '15/250- Seller paid closing and '14 MF.

Thanks to everyone who has ever posted here for the invaluable feedback!
Now on to waiting Part Deux


----------



## abarnes64

Wanna be DVC'r and recent lurker 


50 point SSR Dec UY asking $84 PP, 
11 current points. 50 points Dec 2014, 50 points Dec 2015, 50 points 2016

Offered $71 PP 2/03/14
Seller countered $78 PP 2/04/14
Buyer accepted $78 PP 

Buyer pays closing costs
Buyer pays 2014 MF's

Returning papers Tom and then off to ROFR!!!!

Excited and pixie dust!!!!!!'


----------



## MiramarQE

MiramarQE---$77-$15006-175-BWV-Aug-0/'11, 0/'12, 93/'13, 175/'14-sent 1/03, passed 1/27

Now let's get closed in time to bank those 2013 points!


----------



## pharm55

Pharm55 $120pp $34,200 GCV 270-Aug 15/'12, 133/'13, 270/'14, 270/'15 sent 01/06 passed 02/03 

This is an add on for us after purchasing Aulani direct 2 years ago.


----------



## amandaC

AmandaC-- $65 -- $11993.68-- 170 points BWV March--170 '04 points 170 '05 points sent on 2/5

There are 170 '03 points but the seller failed to bank them, so they will be lost. We are splitting '04 dues and splitting closing costs. Buyer pays admin fee ($195). Wish me luck!


----------



## chukdotcom

amandaC said:


> AmandaC-- $65 -- $11993.68-- 170 points BWV March--170 '04 points 170 '05 points sent on 2/5
> 
> There are 170 '03 points but the seller failed to bank them, so they will be lost. We are splitting '04 dues and splitting closing costs. Buyer pays admin fee ($195). Wish me luck!



65 looks like a good price.  I fear ROFR for you...


----------



## amandaC

chukdotcom said:


> 65 looks like a good price.  I fear ROFR for you...



I do too. But I got a loaded HHI contract through for $45 a year ago so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

I recently sold two small AKL contracts because we realized we really wanted to own at the Epcot area. But I'm not in a hurry and if I lose this one- ill keep looking. It was just too good a deal to pass up without a shot!


----------



## TeresaNJ

Dr Gevil said:


> Well after saving (and lurking in the DVC discussions for awhile now) we just found out yesterday we passed ROFR!
> 
> $84pp-$21,000-250-BCV-Oct '13/213,Oct '14/19,Oct '15/250- Seller paid closing and '14 MF.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has ever posted here for the invaluable feedback!
> Now on to waiting Part Deux



Congratulations & Welcome Home!  Hope you have many enjoyable trips for years to come!


----------



## goofynell

$67pp $14070 210 OKW Mar 266/14 210/15 sent 2/6

We were owners at OKW from 1993 to 2011. Had to sell due to financial problems. Very anxious to get back home.


----------



## Bciris

BCIRIS---$70-$17899-230-OKW-Apr-8/'12, 0/'13, 460/'14, 230/'15-sent 1/9, passed 2/3

First time owner.  Very excited to take my three kids this summer.  Probably could have gotten a better deal but I'm still satisfied.


----------



## that's nice

that's nice---$60-$17005-250-SSR-DEC-51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, sent 1/2, passed 1/27


----------



## glennbo123

that's nice said:


> that's nice---$60-$17005-250-SSR-DEC-51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, sent 1/2, passed 1/27



Congrats!!!


----------



## that's nice

glennbo123 said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks Glen! We got serious after we got back from staying at AKL in Nov. We've already planned out a few trips to use the points.


----------



## Goofy + 3

that's nice said:


> that's nice---$60-$17005-250-SSR-DEC-51/'13, 250/'14, 250/'15, sent 1/2, passed 1/27



That's Nice!!


----------



## that's nice

Goofy + 3 said:


> That's Nice!!



thanks Chris! didn't know you stalked these boards.


----------



## sndral

amandaC said:


> AmandaC-- $65 -- $11993.68-- 170 points BWV March--170 '04 points 170 '05 points sent on 2/5
> 
> There are 170 '03 points but the seller failed to bank them, so they will be lost. We are splitting '04 dues and splitting closing costs. Buyer pays admin fee ($195). Wish me luck!



I feel like I'm caught in a time warp
I do envy the price on BWV, tho' - good luck.


----------



## nabi

Just caught the '04, '05... Was wondering huh?!?! I should get some rest!


----------



## amandaC

nabi said:


> Just caught the '04, '05... Was wondering huh?!?! I should get some rest!



Oops- wouldn't that be nice! Guess I'm the one who needs some rest : )


----------



## JWG

Is anyone still consolidating this into a topline summary post like it used to be?  I was trying to get a snapshot of what was getting submitted for ROFR for BLT, but didn't see it outside of inidivudal posts.

Good luck to all!


----------



## that's nice

JWG said:


> Is anyone still consolidating this into a topline summary post like it used to be?  I was trying to get a snapshot of what was getting submitted for ROFR for BLT, but didn't see it outside of inidivudal posts.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Nobody has stepped up to do that yet.

I will start a thread here tonight and compile a 2014 list.


----------



## dundey

JWG said:


> Is anyone still consolidating this into a topline summary post like it used to be?  I was trying to get a snapshot of what was getting submitted for ROFR for BLT, but didn't see it outside of inidivudal posts.
> 
> Good luck to all!



FYI, we just closed on a loaded 100 point contract at $95/pt.
Just waiting for Disney to get it into the system now!


----------



## abarnes64

abarnes64 said:


> Wanna be DVC'r and recent lurker
> 
> 50 point SSR Dec UY asking $84 PP,
> 11 current points. 50 points Dec 2014, 50 points Dec 2015, 50 points 2016
> 
> Offered $71 PP 2/03/14
> Seller countered $78 PP 2/04/14
> Buyer accepted $78 PP
> 
> Buyer pays closing costs
> Buyer pays 2014 MF's
> 
> Returning papers Tom and then off to ROFR!!!!
> 
> Excited and pixie dust!!!!!!'



Sellers just signed papers today and so we a bit delayed  BUT now off to ROFR. Happy to hear seller signed off- I thought they were going to back out!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

Greetings ... this is a good thread and very helpful info.  Thanks for compiling!

Here is our current status awaiting ROFR:

1oldguitarman---$73-$13,430-160-AKV-Dec-97/'13, 160/'14, 160/'15-sent 2/3/14    Extra info:  $13,430 includes $475 closing, $955 current MF

Before we made this offer, seller was asking $94 per point, dropped to $75, we countered with original $73 and seller accepted.  While searching for AKV points to add to our collection (150 AKV, 200 BDWALK, 200 VWL and 100 BCV), I spoke with a few resale companies and asked what their recent experience with ROFR was.  Here is a paraphrase from one agent:  "Of course, you can never predict what DVC will do with ROFR, but in late January, 2014 I saw two different AKV purchases at $68 and $70 per point which Disney did NOT buy.  With that said, we had a Saratoga contract at $58 which DVC let go to the buyer, but a few days later DVC exercised ROFR at $62 on a different Saratoga contract."

Anyone with recent AKV ROFR info?  We're 12 days into our 30 day ROFR period.


----------



## maggiegirl

We are new to the board!  and anxiously awaiting the month to go by very fast for our purchase:

$68-$10880-AKV-160-OCT-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14

Sent to ROFR 02/18/2014 - This is going to be the longest month!


----------



## 1oldguitarman

maggiegirl said:


> We are new to the board!  and anxiously awaiting the month to go by very fast for our purchase:
> 
> $68-$10880-AKV-160-OCT-5/'12-160/'13-160/'14
> 
> Sent to ROFR 02/18/2014 - This is going to be the longest month!



Good luck on your ROFR wait, maggiegirl!  There happens to be another thread which seems to be more current with most 2014 listings, named 
" **2014 ROFR Lists**  (I'd post the link but I'm fairly new to the DISboards and don't have 10 posts yet, so it doesn't let me include a link).

Check out the first post of that thread, it seems to have a good, current listing of contracts that have passed, were bought and are waiting in 2014.  We're moving into week 3 of a $73pp AKV contract ourselves ... and you're right, it can be a long month.  Our first attempt 3 years ago to purchase Boardwalk was bought by Disney, but we looked around and got another contract fairly quickly that DVC let pass.  So, if your contract gets bought by DVC (and $68pp at AKV is a darn good price, congrats!), don't lose heart. 

Best of Luck!


----------



## that's nice

Anyone wishing to have their info recorded, please use the 2014 ROFR list thread, which can be found HERE!


----------



## Betcboop

Just heard back last night...we passed!!!

Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22, passed 02/23


----------



## mlayman7

mlayman7---$93-$13950-150-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 1/25, still waiting!!!

I figured I would hear a response by now. I am at the point of checking my email multiple times a day.


----------



## JWG

mlayman7 said:


> mlayman7---$93-$13950-150-BLT-Dec-0/'13, 150/'14, 150/'15-sent 1/25, still waiting!!!
> 
> I figured I would hear a response by now. I am at the point of checking my email multiple times a day.



It looks like 1/20 - 1/24 week submissions were just notified yesterday, so you should be hearing very soon.


----------



## jrp115

Betcboop said:


> Just heard back last night...we passed!!!  Betcboop---$76-$14,368.98-175-BWV-Sep-98/'14, 175/'15 -sent 01/22, passed 02/23



who did you purchase your resale with


----------



## tallyfamily

TallyFamily---$70-$15,575-225-SSR-Sep-39/'14, 225/'15 -sent 3/28

Purchasing thru TTS

Attempting to patiently wait...................

Ooooops.....so frazzled I posted on an old thread.....moving to newer thread now...........


----------

